# Sticky  What did the Postie bring you today - Part 2



## Missy

They're very... VERY yellow bags. I feel like I want to go and steal a Major from someone's kitchen to complement them! No risk of them not resting for a few days, they're joining a bit of a queue!


----------



## Missy

And here was me thinking@DavecUK was trying to censor vital information on the ripening of coffee bags


----------



## DavecUK

Missy said:


> And here was me thinking@DavecUK was trying to censor vital information on the ripening of coffee bags


 Nah it's me trying to help things not break again and make the side of the forum you don't see more efficient....and everyone's so good...I need something to do. ????


----------



## DavecUK

Well it's not all good because it might affect search engine optimisation for a while (my bad), although I'm hoping it won't. As far as we are concerned though...it's quite nice to have a new thread and they are both pinned to the top of the forum.


----------



## cuprajake

So with the recommendation of dave i got a motta knock box

And also a new jug

From a local company called clumsygoat


----------



## Catlady101

I hope I am not going over the limit, but wanted to show detailed pics in case anyonw else is considering one, I hope that is OK - if not, let me know...

The 1Zpresso JX arrived today - box a little worn from its travels from the USA:

I have shown pics as best I can of the contents(cat is optional extra), the grind dial and the burrs in situ(please excuse the tasklight taking up the lefthandside)


----------



## Catlady101

and the burrs (would have gone over the 7.81)


----------



## Catlady101

Cuprajake said:


> From a local company called clumsygoat


 ANything with Goats has got to be awesome!🐐😁


----------



## DavecUK

It's a nice little hand grinder


----------



## Hemmo

Finally got these through today ..... replacement for this first lot that never turned up. Pity there's no roasting info of the bags this time.


----------



## Hemmo




----------



## Rincewind

Catlady101 said:


> View attachment 48702


 Hey you stole my cat :classic_tongue: ...my Pepper is an "exact" match. Nice looking grinder BTW, i hope it makes many a fine beverage for you.


----------



## Rincewind

Hemmo said:


> View attachment 48708


 Is that a bag of cat litter ?


----------



## Missy

The observant among you will spot that I haven't got the right tools for the job! Despite having a spot all ready for my newly adopted puppy. Huge thanks to@Snakehips !


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Mark70

Australian Coffee from Coffee by the Casuals. Did not bother with the discount code as we need to support these small businesses if we are able

Wish there was a way to get the orientation right when using a iPhone


----------



## Hemmo

there is a quick fix



Mark70 said:


> Wish there was a way to get the orientation right when using a iPhone


----------



## Mark70

Nope. Still Australian after I rotate the image 😂


----------



## Hemmo

Im guessing you don't mean the lovely coffee?

No its a bag of hops in pellet form. I brew my own beer from all grain.



Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Is that a bag of cat litter ?


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Joe shorrock

A couple of coffees from curve roasters


----------



## Crownandcanvas

A little bargain and winter fun project for me to tinker with refurbing it into a Doserless.


----------



## matted

Thank you coffeehit. brewista smart pour 2 kettle


----------



## Rincewind

Roasted by Bertha on 16th November 2020 which means I can tuck into them today muhahaha 😎....the cat was photobombing lol


----------



## Catlady101

DavecUK said:


> It's a nice little hand grinder


 Bought it after watching your wonderfully informative videos!👍


----------



## Catlady101

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> ey you stole my cat :classic_tongue: ...my Pepper is an "exact" match


 Is she also extreeeeemly talkative at about 3 in the morning? If not, can we swap😄


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## SafetyThird

Another one taking up the 30% off at Express Coffee.


----------



## Missy

The "postie" (Hubby) Brought me some picture hooks so today I got my hammer out!


----------



## Rhys

Not exactly coffee related, but no doubt I'll be using it to take pics of 'coffee related stuff'

The postie handed me a lovely parcel yesterday and this is what was inside..









Leica 3G from 1957 and Leitz Summar 5cm f2 from 1936. The Summar isn't brilliant as it has some haze/fungus but should clean up nice. It's a pre-war lens so uncoated (believe it or not, the Germans developed lens coatings during the war to improve their lenses..) Hoping to find a better lens at some point as I was spoilt with the Summitar that had to go back on the iiif I had (faulty shutter curtains..)









My 9cm Elmar f4 goes lovely with it, as it has viewfinder lines for both 50mm and 90mm lenses built in. The older Leica screw mount cameras didn't have any and the viewfinder was for 50mm only/ Pic was taken using the 5cm Summar fitted to my Fuji X-Pro2 via an adapter.









This briefly was my iiif and 1950's Summitar.. Gutted.. The 3G actually cost less!! Serendipity


----------



## Catlady101

Sort of coffee related, in a roundabout way - Yummie home-made cookies ( to go with coffee) from the relies - yum yum yum.


----------



## Catlady101

Mark70 said:


> Wish there was a way to get the orientation right when using a iPhone


 I enjoyed the challenge of reading it upside down 👍 ( little things please little minds as my Granny used to say)😁


----------



## DavecUK

Catlady101 said:


> Sort of coffee related, in a roundabout way - Yummie home-made cookies ( to go with coffee) from the relies - yum yum yum.
> 
> View attachment 48954
> 
> 
> View attachment 48955


 Invite me round and I will help you finish them .....mmm they look good.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mark70 said:


> Nope. Still Australian after I rotate the image 😂
> 
> View attachment 48738


 @Mark70 Try dragging a copy of the image you want to upload on to the forum from your photo library on to the desktop where it will be saved as a Jpeg. Then drag that file into the post you want to upload to the forum.


----------



## Mark70

The Systemic Kid said:


> @Mark70 Try dragging a copy of the image you want to upload on to the forum from your photo library on to the desktop where it will be saved as a Jpeg. Then drag that file into the post you want to upload to the forum.


 I think it's because I loaded it from my phone. Will try my desktop next time


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pretty sure if you do that, it won't rotate.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mark70 said:


> I think it's because I loaded it from my phone. Will try my desktop next time


 Apple at least has some funny orientation tags that some programs don't understand (surprise!!!!). The best way to overcome orientation issues is to:

- Take the photo on your phone;
- Edit the photo on your phone;
- Rotate (yes, even if it looks "correct" do a 360 degrees rotation). 
- Save it.
Upload the "new" version.

You'll find the imagine is no longer upside down over here.


----------



## jaffro

Just got this bad boy in the post... Looking forward to cupping it!


----------



## Bigbrownbear

Cardboard box from Milano. 👍😁 early Xmas pressie for the Appartamento and us!!


----------



## Rhys

Rave Christmas Blend .

Just picked up from the Post Office.. First cuppa. Needs tweeking but nice 😋


----------



## Rincewind

Bigbrownbear said:


> Cardboard box from Milano. 👍😁 early Xmas pressie for the Appartamento and us!!
> 
> View attachment 49024
> 
> 
> View attachment 49025


 Nice 😊...i can't tell from the scale but what size are they, Espresso or Cappuccino ?

Nice colour as well, grey tends to get a bad rap when it comes to colour; but i like it...almost like Battleship Grey

Very nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## Hemmo

Grabbed a couple of these, now in the queue to use


----------



## Dave double bean

Two Fellow Atmos jars









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Motta tamper stand


----------



## Joe shorrock

Catlady101 said:


> Sort of coffee related, in a roundabout way - Yummie home-made cookies ( to go with coffee) from the relies - yum yum yum.
> 
> View attachment 48954
> 
> 
> View attachment 48955


 Honestly thought at first glance they were breadcrumbed tiger prawns raw 😀😀


----------



## Joe shorrock

New toy 🤓


----------



## Joe shorrock

Black Friday offer, free bag of gesha with any order, took full advantage 😅


----------



## DogandHat

Missy said:


> The "postie" (Hubby) Brought me some picture hooks so today I got my hammer out!


 Why is there no 'Love' button... This makes us very happy ????


----------



## Missy

DogandHat said:


> Why is there no 'Love' button... This makes us very happy


Hubby "does everyone have a picture of their dealer on the wall?"


----------



## steffanjtaylor

LSOL + a handmade Coador de Café stand for cafezinho style Brazilian coffee (why are these so difficult to find in the UK)!?


----------



## jaffro

steffanjtaylor said:


> LSOL + a handmade Coador de Café stand for cafezinho style Brazilian coffee (why are these so difficult to find in the UK)!?
> 
> View attachment 49115


 I have a similar contraption that I bought in Costa Rica. Not exactly the same, bit more of a souvenir, but I'll put a picture up tomorrow 😊


----------



## jaffro

steffanjtaylor said:


> LSOL + a handmade Coador de Café stand for cafezinho style Brazilian coffee (why are these so difficult to find in the UK)!?
> 
> View attachment 49115


 Here you go, similar idea but different style of holder...


----------



## Dave_E

Another two kilos, to keep me going over Christmas.


----------



## steffanjtaylor

jaffro said:


> Here you go, similar idea but different style of holder...
> 
> View attachment 49129


 Very cool! That is beautifully ornate  .

Have you made coffee with it?


----------



## jaffro

steffanjtaylor said:


> Very cool! That is beautifully ornate  .
> 
> Have you made coffee with it?


 I actually haven't yet, but I really should! It's been sitting in a cupboard too long so definitely need to give the sock a proper wash first...!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

I am very excited to get this open from @Craft House Coffee.


----------



## hotmetal

Was expecting my Ethiopian from CHC today along with my LSOL. Hopefully the postie will bring it tomorrow, I hear they're kinda busy...!


----------



## olieolieolieolie

Finally got my felicita incline today!


----------



## Bigbrownbear

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Nice 😊...i can't tell from the scale but what size are they, Espresso or Cappuccino ?
> 
> Nice colour as well, grey tends to get a bad rap when it comes to colour; but i like it...almost like Battleship Grey
> 
> Very nice, very nice indeed.


 I'd say 3/4 the way to a full cappuccino size. Perfect for a strong cappuccino in the morning or small latte style. Came in 6 direct from Rocket. Sold out in U.K.


----------



## cuprajake

New beans to try from @Black Cat Coffee


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Acacia scales came yesterday and a free (well I had to pay £1.50 postage) bag of beans from Workshop
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Mac

Black Friday purchases:


----------



## Rhys

A very soggy parcel left through my gate for all to see (side gate... erm, no that's at the side of my house. This was chucked over my hedge at the front 😡)

Luckily I knew the contents would be ok.









All nicely packaged and a spare back plate for me to butcher care of Daniel Wong 😀









Comes with a dosing cup as an extra. Wonder if it'll fit the La Pavoni?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Cuprajake said:


> New beans to try from @Black Cat Coffee
> 
> View attachment 49175


 Do you mean @BlackCatCoffee ?😉👍


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Rhys - Is that a Major conversion kit from Daniel? Will be interested to hear how you get on with it.


----------



## Wayne.

Got 4x bags of beans from Rave. Just trying to decide when to crack them open - I know I should rest them (roast date 2nd Dec).

as an aside the turnaround was very fast - ordered on the 1st and they were roasted and dispatched first thing on the 2nd. Is that just coincidence that I've caught 4x different roast batches on the same day?


----------



## allikat

Well, seems some folks are doing sunday deliveries. I went to Coffee Hit and picked up a pair of La Marzocco baskets, which fit my Gaggia portafilters tightly but well.

So I popped the 21g into my bottomless and am actually really enjoying my shot of Black Cat's chocolate point espresso, the new basket really did help bring out the chocolate notes.


----------



## Mark70

A couple of interesting bags fromGirls Who Grind.

Some one suggested rotating the image 360 degrees and this seems to have worked to get the orientation right


----------



## Joe shorrock

Big shipment from Luna coffee in Canada, excited is understatement ha


----------



## cuprajake

New scales from clumsygoat,


----------



## allikat

A nice knockbox from cuprajake.


----------



## kevin

Some coffee from @Black Cat Coffee to keep me going through Christmas, and a little treat for myself. I'm particularly looking forward to the Colombian red bourbon honey.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Custom niche zero kit by @joey24dirtspalted beech


----------



## cuprajake

Very nice


----------



## Stu Beck

Christmas came early 🎁😁


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Cuprajake said:


> New scales from clumsygoat,
> 
> View attachment 49288
> 
> 
> View attachment 49289


 @Cuprajake - Is that a very fancy 🌈 anodised titanium cupping 🥄 as well?


----------



## cuprajake

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Cuprajake - Is that a very fancy 🌈 anodised titanium cupping 🥄 as well?


 That is a very nice amazon rip off cupping spoon 😂


----------



## cuprajake

Its really good for winding the mrs up , ssslluuurrpp


----------



## 9719

Thanks to @MarkOsmio or whoever was responsible... ordered yesterday arrived today, impressive


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Rincewind

Kimmo said:


> View attachment 49406


 ooow i like that cup...make & model please; oh and where to purchase it from...many thanks in advance.


----------



## MattF&W

Got this rather lovely knock drawer to pair with the niche


----------



## Joe shorrock

MattF&W said:


> Got this rather lovely knock drawer to pair with the niche
> 
> View attachment 49420


 Where did you get from mate


----------



## MattF&W

Joe shorrock said:


> Where did you get from mate


 https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/pro-cub-knock-out-drawer-white-14cm-14077-p.asp


----------



## olivier

Santa was a bit early this year, as I got delivered a Decent Espresso machine yesterday. Only had time to do about 4 shots with it until now, but I'm very pleased so far. The obvious such as small footprint, fast heat up time, instant feedback are in line with expectations. I had read how it was very unforgiving, but so far, I seemed to have lucked out as I didn't get a bad shot out of it. Granted, I used some of the profiles which are supposed to be easier to deal with. And finally, my main concern was the noise, especially as I'm coming from a Lelit Bianca which has a nice quiet rotary pump. Indeed, it's not like anything else, sometimes like a sputtering engine, but it's not bad. Can't be compared to the continuous and loud vibe pump noise of a Gaggia Classic for example. Maybe it's the honeymoon period, but I'm sort of enjoying it actually.

Can't wait to go down the rabbit warren of profiling now!


----------



## MattF&W

olivier said:


> Santa was a bit early this year, as I got delivered a Decent Espresso machine yesterday. Only had time to do about 4 shots with it until now, but I'm very pleased so far. The obvious such as small footprint, fast heat up time, instant feedback are in line with expectations. I had read how it was very unforgiving, but so far, I seemed to have lucked out as I didn't get a bad shot out of it. Granted, I used some of the profiles which are supposed to be easier to deal with. And finally, my main concern was the noise, especially as I'm coming from a Lelit Bianca which has a nice quiet rotary pump. Indeed, it's not like anything else, sometimes like a sputtering engine, but it's not bad. Can't be compared to the continuous and loud vibe pump noise of a Gaggia Classic for example. Maybe it's the honeymoon period, but I'm sort of enjoying it actually.
> 
> Can't wait to go down the rabbit warren of profiling now!


 Would be good to hear how you find it vs. the Bianca once you've got used to it


----------



## olivier

For sure, will try to post something after I've toyed with both side by side this weekend.

To be honest, I believe both machines should be able to perform very well with all kinds of coffee. However, with the Decent the process should be more straighforward/reproducible as opposed to the Bianca where one would be able to reproduce flow accurately from one shot to the next in order to get the same result.

Temperature and adaptive profiling are really interesting developments though, and something no other machine than the Decent can do. Of course, sometimes, less is more, but the good news is Decent should be able to do "basic" shots too!


----------



## MattF&W

olivier said:


> For sure, will try to post something after I've toyed with both side by side this weekend.
> 
> To be honest, I believe both machines should be able to perform very well with all kinds of coffee. However, with the Decent the process should be more straighforward/reproducible as opposed to the Bianca where one would be able to reproduce flow accurately from one shot to the next in order to get the same result.
> 
> Temperature and adaptive profiling are really interesting developments though, and something no other machine than the Decent can do. Of course, sometimes, less is more, but the good news is Decent should be able to do "basic" shots too!


 Nice. Must admit I go through stages with my Bianca. Sometimes tinker a lot with different profiles, sometimes weeks go by where I just use it in its simplest form. Good to have the option though.


----------



## cuprajake

This bad boy


----------



## cuprajake

Turns out the migon is a very capable grinder 😂🤦🏻‍♀️

So this is used, gave it a good clean and calibration using @DavecUK guides.

Atm im on setting 10 for espresso and im still seeing fast shots, does this sound right? 17g dose as i was with the mignon,

jake


----------



## DavecUK

Just go finer, you're still a very long way from the zero point. About 1 mark gives you 3-4s on the pour.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Cuprajake - Or up your dose a bit if you are using an 18g basket as an alternative and see which you think tastes better.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Stu Beck said:


> Christmas came early 🎁😁
> 
> View attachment 49349


 I kept seeing the Sudan Rume on an importers offer list. I so wanted to pull the trigger on it. I wondered who took it.

Very interested to hear how you get on with it.


----------



## cuprajake

Thanks @Northern_Monkey


----------



## Kimmo

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> ooow i like that cup...make & model please; oh and where to purchase it from...many thanks in advance.


 It's a Dark K.H. Würtz 150ml cup from La Capra. I actually don't like it. It's too thick. I got a 180ml Reduction cup which has exactly same outher size with bigger volume. So it's thinner.

https://www.lacabra.dk/collections/coffee-equipment/products/kh-wurtz-cup


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## allikat

I love people who don't know what they have... picked up a stainless steel distribution plate from a 2019 Pro for a tenner from fleabay. It's already warming up in the Classic. That machine is going to be fully tricked out in the end  Fits perfectly in my 2001 Classic.


----------



## Stu Beck

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I kept seeing the Sudan Rume on an importers offer list. I so wanted to pull the trigger on it. I wondered who took it.
> 
> Very interested to hear how you get on with it.


 I was super impressed by the Yellow Bourbon you had from Cafe Granja this year and so I thought I'd treat myself along with the Yemenia.

Was planning to hold all of these these until I have break over Christmas but will probably cave and crack open one of the three at the weekend...

I'll share my thoughts on them for sure 👍


----------



## cuprajake

New towel to suit the niche, @MildredM above and beyond


----------



## threescoops

My first two bags of coffee from @BlackCatCoffee arrived at my door this afternoon, from China and El Salvador via Norfolk. Looking forward to sampling them in a week or so.

Accompanying them was a tamping map and Motto distribution tool; not sure the tool goes shallow enough to avoid a bit of tamping, but we'll see.

The postie also brought me a lovely selection of beers from a local brewery, but I guess y'all care more about to caffeine than the booze!


----------



## Rincewind

Cuprajake said:


> New towel to suit the niche, @MildredM above and beyond
> View attachment 49495


 Isn't the Niche for sale ? ...if so won't this be surplus to requirements ?


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah, but it will still wipe 😂


----------



## benanderson18

I finally took the plunge and bought a naked portafilter for my Expobar leva. Had to adjust the grind a bit and not channelling on the 3rd shot. It seems to come out nicely for a newbie but we will see how it goes with more practice.

Also a calibrated tamper, I have wanted one for ages but finally got one and I love it. No more worrying about am I doing too hard or too soft.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Nice little Xmas present to myself from North Star based on 2 recommendations from the Experimental/Funky bean thread









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norvin

Woohoo! Christmas has come early.

These arrived today, goodies generously provided as a charity auction prize by @Snakehips, @MildredM and Reiss from Londinium, details in another thread somewhere.









I can only hope that Snakehips didn't make the picture while wearing the same outfit as when preparing his machines for sale, details in another...never mind, trust me, you don't want to know.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Hal

Early Christmas present to myself


----------



## Akula

Ordered a Chemex and a Brewista kettle from Coffeehit , delivered today , however not very happy as the Brewista seems to have been used/returned.

Quite a few scratches on the body of the kettle and the base itself is a bit of a state !


----------



## Akula




----------



## Fez

Norvin said:


> Woohoo! Christmas has come early.
> 
> These arrived today, goodies generously provided as a charity auction prize by @Snakehips, @MildredM and Reiss from Londinium, details in another thread somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 49556
> 
> 
> I can only hope that Snakehips didn't make the picture while wearing the same outfit as when preparing his machines for sale, details in another...never mind, trust me, you don't want to know.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone.


 Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Beeroclock

Christmas pressie arrived early all the way from NZ - can you guess?


----------



## Inspector

Beeroclock said:


> View attachment 49682
> 
> 
> Christmas pressie arrived early all the way from NZ - can you guess?


 Kaffelogic roaster?


----------



## Beeroclock

yep!!


----------



## Rincewind

Beeroclock said:


> View attachment 49683
> 
> 
> yep!!


 I knew exactly what it was lol...i can't wait for you to do an excellent (un-biased) review/write-up on this Phil....i'm sooooooo jealous. Enjoy it matey. 😎😎😎


----------



## allikat

I got a trio of coffees from Crown and Canvas, can't wait to try them


----------



## Dave double bean

1kg









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema

What did the postie bring today...nothing 😔


----------



## Craigzad

Santa dropped this off 😁


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Double or single boiler??😀


----------



## DavecUK

The Systemic Kid said:


> Double or single boiler??😀


 Or a couple of house bricks for guaranteed disappointment at Christmas.


----------



## Rincewind

Craigzad said:


> Santa dropped this off 😁
> 
> View attachment 49731


 Coffee related ??? HOW ?? :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigzad

The Systemic Kid said:


> Double or single boiler??😀


 Single hx 🤣



DavecUK said:


> Or a couple of house bricks for guaranteed disappointment at Christmas.


 Deffinlty in there unfortunately it didnt stay in the box long before setup for play test 😁



Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Coffee related ??? HOW ?? :classic_rolleyes:


 no doubt lots of coffee to be consumed while gaming 😍


----------



## Beeroclock

Now this - I've been waiting a very long time to get - finally had an F...it moment 😃


----------



## DavecUK

Beeroclock said:


> View attachment 49746
> 
> 
> Now this - I've been waiting a very long time to get - finally had an F...it moment 😃


 Ok you got me...want to see a video of you using this 🙏


----------



## Beeroclock

Tried to arrange a group buy a few years ago on here - no one was really interested. But I've followed the designer Jenson Yang for a while now.

I actually bought this from Italy and saved a few bob that way, still it's not beer money coming in at around £100 including tax and delivery. But it's really nicely made and there's plenty of distribution tools costing way more than that.

Will try and get a video up this weekend..

cheers Phil


----------



## Nod

Beeroclock said:


> <img alt="518B763F-336F-47D3-A395-D4AFA19B46F6.thumb.jpeg.c7005d691e0b2605a5cba94532a507b8.jpeg" data-fileid="49746" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/518B763F-336F-47D3-A395-D4AFA19B46F6.thumb.jpeg.c7005d691e0b2605a5cba94532a507b8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> Now this - I've been waiting a very long time to get - finally had an F...it moment


I am definitely up for hearing how this goes!


----------



## Beeroclock

Have just added a quick and dirty couple of vids of my first 2 extractions..on the Grinders,machines,accessories section..


----------



## jaffro

Bought myself a nice little walnut upgrade for the MaraX. Happy 30th to me...


----------



## Joe shorrock

Finally trying manifesto coffee


----------



## Jony

Got enough.


----------



## artik75

Got my first electrical grinder today. This replaced my OE Lido-E hand grinder and it's so shiny I can't stop looking at it haha.


----------



## allikat

I got, a new pump mount and an IMS shower screen. Some waterproof LED strip and driver. And my best friend got my xmas gift in the mail too, direct from our Mr Shades. Yes, I know what it is, it's a PID kit, and I can't wait to fit it


----------



## Missy

"It's Christmas please just send me everything"

And now we have absolutely no visitors coming... Somehow I will struggle on through 

Weirdly this has arrived before the special delivery parcel I'm waiting on...


----------



## StevenG91

Thanks @DogandHatit feels like Xmas morning haha 😁. Can't wait to try the natural process miriam perez


----------



## cuprajake

My clever dripper dinally arrived after 2 weeks, and then some bits to freshen the look of my machine, im waiting on an ecm group lever


----------



## Missy

And in a second delivery.... Now to work out how to work it!


----------



## DanB

Has anyone else picked any of this up? 
Super excited to try it after the JH episode profiling the Yemenia story. Roasted 15/12 so reckon I'll sit on my hands for another couple of days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema

More Christmas coffee...


----------



## StevenG91

THR_Crema said:


> More Christmas coffee...
> 
> View attachment 49901


 I love artisan, such a great roaster


----------



## Hal




----------



## Stu Beck

DanB said:


> Has anyone else picked any of this up?
> Super excited to try it after the JH episode profiling the Yemenia story. Roasted 15/12 so reckon I'll sit on my hands for another couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yep and it's delicious - tonnes of chocolate nuts and caramel, makes a fantastic cappuccino ????

Just kidding, I wouldn't dream of putting milk anywhere near this ???? cracked mine open yesterday and had two cups. Dave's tasting notes a bang on - tropical, floral, sweet and bright acidity all at once, it's super clean and tastes as luxurious as the price tag! Enjoy ????


----------



## DanB

Stu Beck said:


> Yep and it's delicious - tonnes of chocolate nuts and caramel, makes a fantastic cappuccino
> Just kidding, I wouldn't dream of putting milk anywhere near this  cracked mine open yesterday and had two cups. Dave's tasting notes a bang on - tropical, floral, sweet and bright acidity all at once, it's super clean and tastes as luxurious as the price tag! Enjoy


You nearly gave me a heart attack there! 
In the interests of not wasting too much with trial and error, I'm interested in how you brewed it up and what temp you went for. 
My usual is 30g brews but think I'll savour it a bit and drop it down to 18g with a cone filter and my origami dripper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## profesor_historia

A natural Guatemala from Hidden Coffee roasters in Barcelona, their Christmas coffee. And some very special Brasil honey from Santu Coffee roasters in Edinburgh, along with other very good coffees























Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck

DanB said:


> You nearly gave me a heart attack there!
> In the interests of not wasting too much with trial and error, I'm interested in how you brewed it up and what temp you went for.
> My usual is 30g brews but think I'll savour it a bit and drop it down to 18g with a cone filter and my origami dripper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've done two brews so far using a ~15min steep in the aeropress, 14g:230g (60g/l) starting just of the boil - it's my standard recipe and the grind was typical for a light roast bean. I could try finer, but it tasted awesome so probably no need...


----------



## profesor_historia

Stu Beck said:


> I've done two brews so far using a ~15min steep in the aeropress, 14g:230g (60g/l) starting just of the boil - it's my standard recipe and the grind was typical for a light roast bean. I could try finer, but it tasted awesome so probably no need...


You mean 15 seconds?

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck

profesor_historia said:


> You mean 15 seconds?
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 Nope, 15 minutes makes a lovely sweet brew. Finding this method within this forum (hat tip to @MWJB) was a game changer for my aeropress brews.


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Joe shorrock

Couldn't pass up on this


----------



## Jony

Stop man buying coffee.

@Joe shorrock


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jony said:


> Stop man buying coffee.
> 
> @Joe shorrock


 Pot , kettle , coffee


----------



## tonnesofquestions

Missy said:


> "It's Christmas please just send me everything"
> 
> And now we have absolutely no visitors coming... Somehow I will struggle on through
> 
> Weirdly this has arrived before the special delivery parcel I'm waiting on...


 how are you getting on with the North Star? Would be good to get some tips on espresso extraction for this one! Thanks


----------



## Missy

tonnesofquestions said:


> how are you getting on with the North Star? Would be good to get some tips on espresso extraction for this one! Thanks


I've not opened it yet!


----------



## DavecUK

Joe shorrock said:


> View attachment 49923


 As an ex smoker....20 years ago last Sunday, that looks like a tobacco tin?


----------



## hotmetal

That was my first thought! Gold Block, right?
I think if that tin contained tobacco these days you'd have to save up to buy it! I'll be honest and say I tried to give up smoking a few times 'because it's bad for you' but in the end it was the relentless price rises that finally provided the required level of motivation, and I'm also talking decades ago.

An empty Gold Block tin is currently £5 on Ebay!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Collectable-Gold-Block-The-Aristocrat-Of-Pipe-Tobacco-Tin-/321738851893?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## jaffro

Thanks @DogandHat for the pre-Christmas delivery. I'm definitely not going to run out over Christmas now!

Couldn't resist adding some of the Onyx on... The Ethiopian sample from them that came with Standart magazine earlier in the year was unbelievable, so high hopes for this one!


----------



## Griffo

Came in the other day from Black Cat. Not sure what to go for first - got to be the Christmas blend I guess?!


----------



## 9719

Thanks to @DogandHat


----------



## Northern_Monkey

After 10 days of no RM deliveries our postie finally came through! ????

Got to test out the Aerspeed this morning for V60 using the Rao mixed bloom/single pour method thing, with very nice results from the tropical/chocolate/orange natural Brazilian I have at the minute. Few observations:

1-Much faster than my old Aergrind, <60s for 20g at 1.4

2-They appear to have made the internal vanes thinner so beans flow better

3-Lower piece is now machined from a single block, nice rounded seam free on the inside so doesn't trap coffee like the old two piece design

4-New satin finished steel handle, nice texture


----------



## igor_xxxx

New Robot, cup(s) and a WDT gift from a friend.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

My Third Wave Witchelen turned up all the way from Taiwan









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grateful Ant

New Christmas present to myself an upgrade from my Gaggia Classic. Thought I'd join the Gang and get myself a Lelit MaraX it's still in the box I'm gonna open it Christmas Day. I also got a few little goodies and some seasonal Coffee


----------



## Stu Beck

This month's Django sub, interested to try coffee from Myanmar 😀


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Stu Beck said:


> This month's Django sub, interested to try coffee from Myanmar 😀
> 
> View attachment 50044


 I have this on the offer list at the moment - you are in for a treat.


----------



## StevenG91

********** said:


> Thanks to @DogandHat


 The miriam perez is phenomenal ????????


----------



## Kimmo

A couple of locals.


----------



## tripleshot

Joining the ranks, having received my @DogandHat sub yesterday. As I'm now officially on holiday I thought I'd take the opportunity to get back into photography after a very long hiatus. Lots of beans were picked off the carpet during this shoot but none were wasted!😄


----------



## Hal




----------



## Akula

Griffo said:


> Came in the other day from Black Cat. Not sure what to go for first - got to be the Christmas blend I guess?!
> 
> View attachment 49991


 When did you order these ? Im still awaiting my Chocolate point beans from the 16th


----------



## KTD

tripleshot said:


> Joining the ranks, having received my @DogandHat sub yesterday. As I'm now officially on holiday I thought I'd take the opportunity to get back into photography after a very long hiatus. Lots of beans were picked off the carpet during this shoot but none were wasted!
> <img alt="1533708615__W9A1132-1-standardweb.thumb.jpg.0417e3d382cc03ccaaab0c001af4cb1c.jpg" data-fileid="50046" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/1533708615__W9A1132-1-standardweb.thumb.jpg.0417e3d382cc03ccaaab0c001af4cb1c.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I think you should send that to Alex and Holly at North Star, great photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc1

KTD said:


> I think you should send that to Alex and Holly at North Star, great photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah, great photo! It's made its way to the Dog & Hat Instagram already @tripleshot


----------



## cuprajake

Few more bits


----------



## Griffo

Akula said:


> When did you order these ? Im still awaiting my Chocolate point beans from the 16th


 17th. Came on the 19th.


----------



## Akula

Griffo said:


> 17th. Came on the 19th.


 Came today , about an hour after i asked 😃


----------



## Griffo

Akula said:


> Came today , about an hour after i asked 😃


 Winner! Have you had Chocolate Point before? Makes amazing milk drinks


----------



## Akula

Griffo said:


> Winner! Have you had Chocolate Point before? Makes amazing milk drinks


 No not yet , but i do love my milk drinks , i have half a bag of coffee open at the moment, but might relegate that to pour over and treat myself to a chocolate point tomorrow morning 🤣


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Well a special kind of postie! ????

Fitted the Coffee Sensor heat sink today and will try it out tomorrow. Also have a digital temp probe from them, but not 100% convinced on how it looks with the analogue dials...


----------



## 4085

Upon the recommendation of someone (sorry, cannot remember who!) I bought one of the dosing rings that allow you to dose straight into the pf using a Niche. With the quality of the grinds, the uniformity of the grind it goes into the pf with good accuracy and if your hand is steady, a perfect mound. In addition, the ring allows you to tamp without taking it off! Expensive but thoroughly recommend one if you want good results by grinding straight into the pf

https://coffee-sensor.com/product/niche-compatible-tamp-through-tall-funnel-for-e61-58mm/


----------



## Gav86

Coffee flight from Smith St


----------



## profesor_historia

First time I try this roaster based in France.


----------



## Kimmo

Well, this was a game changer for me.

I have been struggling with a 350ml ECM jug. 😂


----------



## Kimmo

Gesha village and Ninety plus.


----------



## Dave double bean

This

Wife gone mental , it's got to go


----------



## 4085

Dave double bean said:


> This
> 
> Wife gone mental , it's got to go
> View attachment 50292


 The grinder or the wife........?


----------



## Dave double bean

Well, now you mention it


----------



## DavecUK

@Dave double bean I'm sure she will get used to it....just make her some nice coffees. Even though she might want the Pavoni gone, tell her a pumped machine takes up much more space!


----------



## Dave double bean

She hates coffee


----------



## Missy

Dave double bean said:


> She hates coffee


So who is drinking the dodgy instant? It just needs the shelf raising slightly and it will blend right in. It's not that big.


----------



## Dave double bean

Missy said:


> So who is drinking the dodgy instant? It just needs the shelf raising slightly and it will blend right in. It's not that big.


That's for when we had guests 9 months ago and now used for cooking


----------



## cuprajake

Single does conversion and it'll fir right under, mine comes tomorrow, hopefully my boss is more compliant 🤣


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Missy - From a "non-enthusiast" perspective it could be a lot bigger than they had hoped! My wife still thinks my EK43S mock up before I bought one was not a true reflection on its real size. 😬

DIMENSIONS: height (short hopper included) 457 mm. height (hopper excluded) 379 mm. width 221 mm. depth 237 mm. weight 13 kg.

Raising the shelf is a good call if possible. My other half kindly agreed to me shuffling our cabinets along by one to create more space, but does really like coffee as well...


----------



## cuprajake

I too got a zenith 65 in the post, but mine had the full size hopper.

Not anymore, lid turned down to fit. Holds about 300g of coffee now
View attachment 50314


----------



## PHB1969

Dave double bean said:


> This
> 
> Wife gone mental , it's got to go
> View attachment 50292


 What's the height of it?


----------



## cuprajake

About 15" for the grinder and about 1819" with hopper


----------



## Dave double bean

Yes 18"


----------



## cuprajake

Well its my birthday today, so the special posties been, got a good selection of stuff,

Esp s square mile delivery. Been wanting to try that for a while.


----------



## johnealey

Dave double bean said:


> This
> 
> Wife gone mental , it's got to go
> View attachment 50292


 @Dave double bean

Show her this and explain it could get worse.....


----------



## Dave double bean

johnealey said:


> @Dave double bean
> Show her this and explain it could get worse.....
> 
> <img alt="WP_20161002_19_54_39_Pro.thumb.jpg.f12d771111b074542fffcabb9aedd16e.jpg" data-fileid="50383" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/WP_20161002_19_54_39_Pro.thumb.jpg.f12d771111b074542fffcabb9aedd16e.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


'Compak'


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@johnealey - That is a coffee Dalek! If you put it on the floor you could sit in the hopper like a bar stool...


----------



## johnealey

The one thing you don't want to do is either wake it up, shhh or sit on it (it eats people and cars) 🤣

an older shot (65 now with someone else, replaced with a K10 pro barista modified for single dosing / OE short stack) like a progression of man but for grinders (L>R OE Lido3, e65, Mythos, R120)


----------



## cuprajake

Took advantage of the sale @BlackCatCoffee had....


----------



## Missy

Cuprajake said:


> Took advantage of the sale @BlackCatCoffee had....
> 
> View attachment 50434


 Snap! Some chocolate point went straight in the freezer though.


----------



## cuprajake

@Missy ive never froze beans

Do you just stick them in, in the bag as i got quite a bit for my birthday/xmas


----------



## DavecUK

@BlackCatCoffeeThe sale stuff didn't last long at all did it, sold out very fast.


----------



## Missy

Cuprajake said:


> @Missy ive never froze beans
> 
> Do you just stick them in, in the bag as i got quite a bit for my birthday/xmas


 Yep, I just whack them in. I suspect this is incorrect and I should dance round it thrice in a sunwise circle whilst chanting and then insert it in a runically permeated velvet sack, before offering it to the gods of degassing... There will be lots of people who have lots of failsafe methods for ensuring it comes out perfectly, I just keep it away from fish and garlic in there.


----------



## AlanSky

Postie brought me a nice new Mara X, JX Pro and ancillaries for my first set up. I'm so very happy with it and it is so easy to use thanks to all the info on this forum


----------



## sjm85

It's taken 3 weeks, but through a pandemic and brexit, it finally arrived!

😃


----------



## Jony

Vesuvius then, or Bianca.



johnealey said:


> The one thing you don't want to do is either wake it up, shhh or sit on it (it eats people and cars) 🤣
> 
> an older shot (65 now with someone else, replaced with a K10 pro barista modified for single dosing / OE short stack) like a progression of man but for grinders (L>R OE Lido3, e65, Mythos, R120)
> 
> View attachment 50384


----------



## Jony

Bianca or Vesuvius.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

sjm85 said:


> It's taken 3 weeks, but through a pandemic and brexit, it finally arrived!
> 
> 😃
> 
> View attachment 50572


 My guess... It's a Minima. 🙂


----------



## cuprajake

Vesuvius


----------



## Kimmo

Coffee from Verona.


----------



## Rincewind

sjm85 said:


> It's taken 3 weeks, but through a pandemic and brexit, it finally arrived!
> 
> 😃
> 
> View attachment 50572


 Dog kennel ?? ...that little fellow is hoping so :classic_wink:


----------



## sjm85

Good guesses everyone 😉

I'll see you over in the ACS forum.

Just taking my time setting up after this suspicious looking footprint on the side of the box.


----------



## Gav86

My boxing day sale purchase arrived on Saturday









The El Salv has shown how inadequate my grinder was so niche has been ordered too after negotiation with my wife!


----------



## Jony

sjm85 said:


> Good guesses everyone 😉
> 
> I'll see you over in the ACS forum.
> 
> Just taking my time setting up after this suspicious looking footprint on the side of the box.
> 
> View attachment 50586


 Used is foot to push it, whilst sat on the floor, was a similar one not long ago with 2 feet on it


----------



## AlanSky

Damn you Hermes


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

AlanSky said:


> Damn you Hermes
> 
> View attachment 50633


 😌 Ughhh!


----------



## Marocchino

Gav86 said:


> The El Salv has shown how inadequate my grinder was


 Currently half way through a Kilo bag of the El Salvador - makes a very enjoyable cup of coffee. Definitely getting the chocolate flavour described in the tasting notes.


----------



## Wuyang

I got delivered flavoured coffee as a present......lovely thought, was from John Lewis......wouldn't recommend unless less the alternative is mellow birds.


----------



## Rincewind

AlanSky said:


> Damn you Hermes
> 
> View attachment 50633


 This ☝is why i have a pet hate regarding "couriers" ....they're "all" scum IMO.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> This ☝is why i have a pet hate regarding "couriers" ....they're "all" scum IMO.


 That is both harsh and unfair. Packaging very fragile items like porcelain cups so they are protected during transit is always going to be a challenge. I sold a Sowden china brewer not long back and when I'd finished packing it, the box looked like the Tardis so it could withstand even being dropped.


----------



## Rincewind

The Systemic Kid said:


> That is both harsh and unfair.


 My opinion...you don't have to agree...remove it if it's breaking any rules/regulations/other; and please accept my apologies if it was.


----------



## AlanSky

The packaging was actually OK, it was obviously the way it was handled by Hermes imo, whom I have issues with before when they lost a parcel then never ever responded until it was delivered 3 weeks later (it was time sensitive so this was a costly issue for me). John Lewis have been fab, sent new china mugs out and even promised to use a different courier (DPD). Strangely, they emailed me a photo of the box they left on my doorstep which clearly shows the box damaged but that image is now not unavailable.


----------



## DavecUK

sjm85 said:


> Good guesses everyone 😉
> 
> I'll see you over in the ACS forum.
> 
> Just taking my time setting up after this suspicious looking footprint on the side of the box.
> 
> View attachment 50586


 Hopefully it's all OK, the only thing that can happen if the handling has been really rough, sometimes the ribbon cable comes loose from the display (and you get no display), but luckily it's a 5 minute fix by removing top plate and just reseating it.

Mine actually was loosened in transit and 8 months later, I lost sky blue...I ran with the other colours assuming an LED had failed for 3 years before finally reseating the cable...and back came blue 🤣


----------



## Kimmo

Beans from Naples.


----------



## sjm85

DavecUK said:


> Hopefully it's all OK, the only thing that can happen if the handling has been really rough, sometimes the ribbon cable comes loose from the display (and you get no display), but luckily it's a 5 minute fix by removing top plate and just reseating it.
> 
> Mine actually was loosened in transit and 8 months later, I lost sky blue...I ran with the other colours assuming an LED had failed for 3 years before finally reseating the cable...and back came blue 🤣


 Thank you for the advice. All seems to be working well. I have it set up on the floor at the moment and keeping an eye for any leaks. Everything seems to be operating as it should.

I was very impressed with the packaging, and clearly the rubber transport feat and wooden crate have absorbed most of the impacts. I can now see why so many members are hesitant to send machines via courier.


----------



## Arabidopsis

Shout out to our forum sponsor @Crownandcanvas helping me out to get me some coffee as soon as possible after New Year as I was out of beans. I told him I like my coffee well rested (10-14 days), so he was so kind to go out of his way and provide 2 bags of +- 10-14 days while the other 2 are freshly roasted. This gives me ample time to finish those 2 bags straight away while the others get some well deserved rest. Just outstanding customer service, cannot ask for more.


----------



## cuprajake

Got this today in the post








Another great seller 🤦🏻‍♀️ listed as new, bloody thing had coffee still in it, quite disgusting really. I know it will wash but its not the point!!

I really am getting sick of dishonest sellers


----------



## shazza

Arabidopsis said:


> Shout out to our forum sponsor @Crownandcanvas helping me out to get me some coffee as soon as possible after New Year as I was out of beans. I told him I like my coffee well rested (10-14 days), so he was so kind to go out of his way and provide 2 bags of +- 10-14 days while the other 2 are freshly roasted. This gives me ample time to finish those 2 bags straight away while the others get some well deserved rest. Just outstanding customer service, cannot ask for more.


 Completely unsurprising. Jake's customer service @Crownandcanvas is becoming legendary.


----------



## Rincewind

Cuprajake said:


> ....I really am getting sick of dishonest sellers


 You and me both mate....name and shame is my chosen way of now dealing with "dishonesty".

Nice looking cup BTW.


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah, annoying more than out.


----------



## DavecUK

Coffee was probably just there from testing 😉


----------



## Alpesh

ACME cups - better than I expected Sadly two of the tulip ones arrived damaged/chipped.


----------



## Burnzy

new mara x towel from Mildred


----------



## richwade80

Happy Christmas to me.

it just goes to show that its always worth entering a CFUK competition.

blown away by these from Coffee Compass.


----------



## cuprajake

it wasn't a fair vote, i demand a recount


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Few upgrades for my pour over, existing setup & kettle will be my work gear whenever I go back. Really looking forward to my afternoon brew 🤪


----------



## cuprajake

I have the same melita kettle


----------



## Catlady101

Missy said:


> I should dance round it thrice in a sunwise circle whilst chanting and then insert it in a runically permeated velvet sack, before offering it to the gods of degassing...


 HOw did you guess how I store coffee 😁


----------



## Catlady101

Burnzy said:


> new mara x towel from Mildred
> 
> View attachment 50769
> 
> 
> View attachment 50770


 May I ask - where did you get that cup??? it is gorgeous.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Top-up order


----------



## B-Roadie

Finally some @BlackCatCoffee. I've taken too long to try some.


----------



## 28267

Some Extract coffee from their 30% offer for me, just finished a bag of Java Lingtong this morning and it was roasted long enough ago to try out this afternoon.









New coffee cups too (used jug with useless spout so no latte art)


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## cuprajake

These


----------



## Stu Beck

I'm a little gooseneck. Short and stout. 😁


----------



## Akula

What did the postie bring me ??

Absolutely nothing , useless gits !

Come home to a card through the door , every other delivery driver leaves the stuff in the playhouse at the side of the house except Royal Mail.

Card through the door says 13.10pm , taken back to sorting office which shut at 2pm , and is closed sunday !!

Oh and it was a Square Mile order !

😂


----------



## Catlady101

Akula said:


> every other delivery driver leaves the stuff in the playhouse at the side of the house except Royal Mail.


 I mentiont his solely so that you don't feel singled out or picked on by royal mail - a little bit of inside info if you will....

our postie lives next door but one from me and I have had the self same discussion with him, not for me, but one of my neighbours ( our depot only opens between 7am and 8am on Tuesday at the moment - that is it for the whole week!)

He said they are not allwoed to just leave a parcel, amazon and dpd and dhl are allowed and you can even select where your safe place is.

Apparently they ( the posties) have been on at Royal mail for absolutely yonks to allow customers to do the same, especially during the corona, but the bosses say no.

I also found out that amazon delivery peeps only get 10 pence a parcel delivered! I was shocked. It explaines why they behave the way they do ( once had them put my parcel INSIDE my black bin, with the rubbish! Several times they put it , in its cardboard Amazon box, inside the tubs with the cardboard recycling! where it blends in .)

Personally I am super grateful to my postie and other delivery peeps , that I get anything at all, but I really do understand your frustration, especially when there is yummy yummy things inside that you cannot wait to get your hands on 😁


----------



## Akula

Catlady101 said:


> I mention his solely so that you don't feel singled out or picked on by royal mail - a little bit of inside info if you will....
> 
> our postie lives next door but one from me and I have had the self same discussion with him, not for me, but one of my neighbours ( our depot only opens between 7am and 8am on Tuesday at the moment - that is it for the whole week!)
> 
> He said they are not allwoed to just leave a parcel, amazon and dpd and dhl are allowed and you can even select where your safe place is.
> 
> Apparently they ( the posties) have been on at Royal mail for absolutely yonks to allow customers to do the same, especially during the corona, but the bosses say no.
> 
> I also found out that amazon delivery peeps only get 10 pence a parcel delivered! I was shocked. It explaines why they behave the way they do ( once had them put my parcel INSIDE my black bin, with the rubbish! Several times they put it , in its cardboard Amazon box, inside the tubs with the cardboard recycling! where it blends in .)
> 
> Personally I am super grateful to my postie and other delivery peeps , that I get anything at all, but I really do understand your frustration, especially when there is yummy yummy things inside that you cannot wait to get your hands on 😁


 Im afraid thats untrue regarding Amazon unfortunately , as i do a bit of work for them in my spare time , and we are paid per block not per parcel , and the full time van drivers are paid per day.

I can earn between £800-£1000+ per month and this is on top of my actual full time job for local Council , ive actually earned £510 in one week from them so i would say they are amongst the best paid.

However the van drivers are a different breed and i can understand their frustrations , as you really want to get rid of your parcels , as the quicker you get finished the quicker you get home , and if someone is not home , you then need to take that parcel back , and that could be an extra 10 or 20 miles depending on where you live , so they want to find a safe place , i see no issue in the cardboard bin if he is at least putting a card through your door to let you know.

Herpes are paid by parcel

At least with Amazon you know when the parcels are coming , Royal Mail parcels just appear whenever,

Luckily i have a have a few more days worth of beans left so it will give the other beans a few more days rest.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

After hearing what others are saying, decided to give Black Cat a try. Excited to try the Yirgacheffe in a while.


----------



## Catlady101

Akula said:


> I can earn between £800-£1000+ per month


 Wow - that is much much more than I was told by our postie, he might decide to jump ship.

ALa deliveries when I am not home - nope, I am home, they just don;t knowck or use the doorbell or anything, as you say dash up, chuck it anyoldwhere, and naff off😁


----------



## Mrboots2u

Akula said:


> Im afraid thats untrue regarding Amazon unfortunately , as i do a bit of work for them in my spare time , and we are paid per block not per parcel , and the full time van drivers are paid per day.
> 
> I can earn between £800-£1000+ per month and this is on top of my actual full time job for local Council , ive actually earned £510 in one week from them so i would say they are amongst the best paid.
> 
> However the van drivers are a different breed and i can understand their frustrations , as you really want to get rid of your parcels , as the quicker you get finished the quicker you get home , and if someone is not home , you then need to take that parcel back , and that could be an extra 10 or 20 miles depending on where you live , so they want to find a safe place , i see no issue in the cardboard bin if he is at least putting a card through your door to let you know.
> 
> Herpes are paid by parcel
> 
> At least with Amazon you know when the parcels are coming , Royal Mail parcels just appear whenever,
> 
> Luckily i have a have a few more days worth of beans left so it will give the other beans a few more days rest.


 @AkulaI suppose the questions is how many parcels did your £500 plus equate to in one week?

If it was 5000 were are down to 10p a parcel again and I would suspect you are actually Santa clause


----------



## Joe shorrock

Akula said:


> Im afraid thats untrue regarding Amazon unfortunately , as i do a bit of work for them in my spare time , and we are paid per block not per parcel , and the full time van drivers are paid per day.
> 
> I can earn between £800-£1000+ per month and this is on top of my actual full time job for local Council , ive actually earned £510 in one week from them so i would say they are amongst the best paid.
> 
> However the van drivers are a different breed and i can understand their frustrations , as you really want to get rid of your parcels , as the quicker you get finished the quicker you get home , and if someone is not home , you then need to take that parcel back , and that could be an extra 10 or 20 miles depending on where you live , so they want to find a safe place , i see no issue in the cardboard bin if he is at least putting a card through your door to let you know.
> 
> Herpes are paid by parcel
> 
> At least with Amazon you know when the parcels are coming , Royal Mail parcels just appear whenever,
> 
> Luckily i have a have a few more days worth of beans left so it will give the other beans a few more days rest.


 That's a lot of herpes getting tossed around then mate, none this way I must confirm 😂


----------



## Akula

Mrboots2u said:


> @AkulaI suppose the questions is how many parcels did your £500 plus equate to in one week?
> 
> If it was 5000 were are down to 10p a parcel again and


 Not that many probably about 300 ish. Probably average about 30 to 40 parcels per block of 3.5 hrs , but sometimes can be less , or more. More usually means theres a few in each street so your done in no time , where as less they will be more spaced out so more miles between.

Even after taking fuel off, tax etc its still easy money. Quite enjoy it to be honest , see some sights !

Delivered a couple boxes to a guy a few days ago and the procedure just now due to Covid is to place parcel on doorstep , knock and take a couple steps back , so i put the parcel down and knock as im walking back for the other parcel , guy answers in his housecoat , i tell him im just grabbing his other parcel , as i get it out the car and turn round , he has picked his parcel from the doorstep and turned 180 and bent over to place it down. So im greeted with a full showing of his conkers from behind 🤣


----------



## Al Grandé

Had Aeropress delivered today from Wave. It was delivered by the Postie, he knocked, left it on the door step.., he didn't know we were in...😆 I'd noticed on a previous part of this thread, that the postie hadn't left the parcel only a card...

So, we had our first coffee's, from the aero, and and they were the best coffee's, we've had in a long time...Think it must be the fresh coffee. I had Rave grind it...as I'm sure my aero technique is not good at the moment...think theres loads of room for improvement...need to go over to the aero thread to learn more....

MY COFFEE JOURNEY HAS BEGUN🙂


----------



## cuprajake

This
View attachment 51082


First time taking part 😁


----------



## RobDGio

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> View attachment 51099


 These for me


----------



## DavecUK

RobDGio said:


> Looking forward to this one
> 
> View attachment 51098


 Beloya is a good washing station, coffees from there usually cup well. I remember the days of beloya 90 and 90+ coffees, 88 is a high score....enjoy!


----------



## Alpesh

My first order from @BlackCatCoffee - looking forward to trying this trio.

Any recommendations on Espresso recipes for the El Salvador and Ethiopia to get me started or the usual 18 in 36 out over 25-30 seconds?

I also have a V60 now so will try both brew methods.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Al Grandé said:


> Had Aeropress delivered today from Wave. It was delivered by the Postie, he knocked, left it on the door step.., he didn't know we were in... I'd noticed on a previous part of this thread, that the postie hadn't left the parcel only a card...
> So, we had our first coffee's, from the aero, and and they were the best coffee's, we've had in a long time...Think it must be the fresh coffee. I had Rave grind it...as I'm sure my aero technique is not good at the moment...think theres loads of room for improvement...need to go over to the aero thread to learn more....
> MY COFFEE JOURNEY HAS BEGUN
> <img alt="20210111_125702.thumb.jpg.21308797528bd623d1490fa2e6fe3d00.jpg" data-fileid="51096" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/20210111_125702.thumb.jpg.21308797528bd623d1490fa2e6fe3d00.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Two smashers there, I drink these two far too often. Love Rave.


----------



## cuprajake

This came in a hugely big box








And my seemingly shit run of luck continues...


----------



## Al Grandé

Cuprajake said:


> This came in a hugely big box
> View attachment 51144
> 
> 
> And my seemingly shit run of luck continues...
> View attachment 51145
> 
> 
> View attachment 51146


 How big a box!!! Hate it, when you get faulty goods...all the hassles.


----------



## LukeC

Postie turned up with my MBK Aergrind and Flair Classic today, several days earlier than expected! So my espresso coffee was still in the freezer and I hadn't read up enough to make a recipe for a first attempt. Took me 3 tries with a medium/dark roast I've been using for filter to get a drinkable espresso, but definitely more work to be done!


----------



## Joe shorrock

New round WPM pitcher


----------



## Joe shorrock

Always wanted this dripper


----------



## coffeechap

Al Grandé said:


> Had Aeropress delivered today from Wave. It was delivered by the Postie, he knocked, left it on the door step.., he didn't know we were in...😆 I'd noticed on a previous part of this thread, that the postie hadn't left the parcel only a card...
> 
> So, we had our first coffee's, from the aero, and and they were the best coffee's, we've had in a long time...Think it must be the fresh coffee. I had Rave grind it...as I'm sure my aero technique is not good at the moment...think theres loads of room for improvement...need to go over to the aero thread to learn more....
> 
> MY COFFEE JOURNEY HAS BEGUN🙂
> 
> View attachment 51096


 Wait till you start on the other single origins


----------



## jaffro

Joe shorrock said:


> Always wanted this dripper
> 
> View attachment 51152
> 
> 
> View attachment 51153
> 
> 
> View attachment 51154


 They're very pretty. I've been eyeing them op for a while but I absolutely do not need another brewer... Do I...


----------



## Stu Beck

Joe shorrock said:


> Always wanted this dripper
> 
> View attachment 51152
> 
> 
> View attachment 51153
> 
> 
> View attachment 51154


 Niiiice 🧡


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Treated myself to a Hario brewing station and scale, last bit of the upgrade... obsessed with my V60 brews.

Please don't judge the grinder, it's adequate for pour overs.


----------



## Rincewind

Cuprajake said:


> This came in a hugely big box
> View attachment 51144
> 
> 
> And my seemingly shit run of luck continues...
> View attachment 51145


 You just couldn't make this stuff up...it beggers belief...you can just make out the dint in the black box...but how in 7 holy hells did it manage to get whacked in that OVERKILL (well obviuosly it wasn't overkill as it's damaged) of a box plus all that small-rain-forrest of packaging. 😵


----------



## John Yossarian

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> You just couldn't make this stuff up...it beggers belief...you can just make out the dint in the black box...but how in 7 holy hells did it manage to get whacked in that OVERKILL (well obviuosly it wasn't overkill as it's damaged) of a box plus all that small-rain-forrest of packaging. 😵


 I suspect it was whacked prior sending it and to avoid any doubts that it happened in transit, i.e. void your claim they put it in an overkill box. It is a shame what they have done.


----------



## cuprajake

Its come from coffee hitt via ebay, its just annoying. Was obs damaged before it was sent.


----------



## cuprajake

My new acaic pearl scales came today,

Thefe used🤦🏻‍♀️ need to stop using ebay, sick of dishonest sellers.

They work but thats not the point.
View attachment 51189
View attachment 51190
View attachment 51191


in other news coffeehit have been quick to rectify the tamper 👍😁


----------



## cuprajake

Thought i would be grinderless tonight, but 5pm @BlackCatCoffee came through


----------



## cuprajake

Third grinder in as many weeks


----------



## cuprajake

And the other matching illy cup


----------



## Al Grandé

coffeechap said:


> Wait till you start on the other single origins


 You mean, there are others...? Think its going to take a long time, to try all the beans, from all the different roasters....I wonder 🤔


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## B-Roadie

Arrived on Tuesday but haven't touched it till now. Little lockdown project to cut my teeth on.

Lovely little machine and in good condition. Just needs some time and a service.

(Thanks!)


----------



## Missy

Coffee head 94 said:


> spam removed


 Are these like magic mushrooms crossed with coffee?? I looked at the site but am none the wiser!


----------



## Cooffe

Well maybe not the postie as such...

For anyone into cars it's an '06 JDM Subaru Legacy Spec B GT BP5.

Was supposed to be a birthday present to myself, ordered in September but had to be imported so has taken a bit longer than I'd imagined with a certain pandemic happening...


----------



## Rincewind

Cooffe said:


> *Well maybe not the postie* as such...


 and also "*nothing to do with coffee*" either.....this should be in the "off topic" section IMO....YMMV :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Cooffe

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> and also "*nothing to do with coffee*" either.....this should be in the "off topic" section IMO....YMMV :classic_rolleyes:


 I guide you to page 2 of this very thread. Thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## Rincewind

Cooffe said:


> I guide you to page 2 of this very thread. Thanks for your opinion though.


 Touche'.......Yes but he is Super Admin so can technically do what he likes.


----------



## Cooffe

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Touche'.......Yes but he is Super Admin so can technically do what he likes.


 Lead by example.


----------



## Rincewind

Which means i can post a picture about my Grandson playing with his crayons ?


----------



## Cooffe

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Which means i can post a picture about my Grandson playing with his crayons ?


 Crack on if you think it's appropriate and value add. Might not be best to post it here though, unless of course you bought the Crayons for him and acted on behalf of the postal service?


----------



## Jony

Cuprajake said:


> And the other matching illy cup
> 
> View attachment 51222


 Well odd I'm still Osmio less 😬


----------



## Jony

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> It's "*implied*" that the thread is about what the postie brought you in relation to "*coffee and or coffee paraphernalia*"...


 Postie brings me my new Running shoes 😎


----------



## cuprajake

Jony said:


> Well odd I'm still Osmio less 😬


 I didnt buy one, i was messing.

I dont like ro systems very wasteful, esp on water meter, even when there efficient


----------



## Jony

Cuprajake said:


> I didnt buy one, i was messing.
> 
> I dont like ro systems very wasteful, esp on water meter, even when there efficient


 I have a water meter, super cheap


----------



## cuprajake

Are they still tank fed? From the vids ive seen you fill up the water tank? 4 or 5l then discard the last litre left in the tub?


----------



## KTD

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> I would do but i'm not a narcissist looking for a ego boost/pat on the back, or i would have already done said piccie & posted......i'm here for the coffee not to look at pictures of cars; i can go to my other forums for that.


Not sure why you are offended you've not seen another bag of coffee or why you'd try and embarrass the poster for being pleased with what he had received. The forum is about coffee yes but once you get to know the people on it you are interested in other things they may have received.


----------



## 9719

Cuprajake said:


> Are they still tank fed? From the vids ive seen you fill up the water tank? 4 or 5l then discard the last litre left in the tub?


Yes. Fill 5l reuse 1l for dog, cat chickens plants cooking pasta or anything else you wish, no wastage good


----------



## cuprajake

personally wouldnt be consuming ro waste water, but thats me hah


----------



## 9719

Cuprajake said:


> personally wouldnt be consuming ro waste water, but thats me hah


I'm not personally, just reusing rather than wasting


----------



## OliG

I wouldn't be giving it to my dog. But Osmio do recommend using it to water plants.


----------



## cuprajake

thats because its full of nutrients plants like


----------



## 9719

OliG said:


> I wouldn't be giving it to my dog. But Osmio do recommend using it to water plants.


He's not allowed it neat  50/50 diluted with tap & still here 12 months on


----------



## jaffro

Not exactly from the postie, but almost!

I'm long-term lending my feldgrind to a friend. As a thank you he decided to try to find a roaster I hadn't come across before and bought us some beans (half each). He just dropped them off.

Haven't tried them yet, going to cup them this afternoon, but here's what he bought.









The tin is a premium one - natural Ethiopian with an SCA score of 90 - so I'm looking forward to that. And the other is a washed Ethiopian. Who doesn't love a washed Ethiopian?!

Anyone tried Moon Roast before?


----------



## Rincewind

KTD said:


> ...once you get to know the people on it you are interested in *other* things they may have received.


 ...and that's what the "*OFF TOPIC*" section is for.....however....YMMV


----------



## Tomatin

Pants.... Yep, well that's what the postie bought me.....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Thank you @EricC!

Let the testing begin. Will sell it on most of them once I'm done.


----------



## EricC

Thank you @MediumRoastSteam

A pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Doram

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Let the testing begin. Will sell it on most of them once I'm done.


 This is the the closest we get to donating your coffee to science. 🤣

What's the plan? Compare to VST? Something else? Whatever it is - we expect a rigorous testing regime! 😉


----------



## B-Roadie

New parts for the old Isomac. Will get stuck in tonight!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Doram said:


> This is the the closest we get to donating your coffee to science. 🤣
> 
> What's the plan? Compare to VST? Something else? Whatever it is - we expect a rigorous testing regime! 😉


 they taste different I'm sure. But it was more for the Elizabeth. Basically I get no stuck pucks with the IMS baskets, regardless whether they are convex or flat. With the VST, it's a more common occurrence.


----------



## Doram

MediumRoastSteam said:


> they taste different I'm sure. But it was more for the Elizabeth. Basically I get no stuck pucks with the IMS baskets, regardless whether they are convex or flat. With the VST, it's a more common occurrence.


 So you plan to make sure IMS doesn't cause sticky pucks on Elizabith like VST, then sell them on and keep using VST. Got it.


----------



## cuprajake

I like ims baskets.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Thank you @EricC!
> 
> Let the testing begin. Will sell it on most of them once I'm done.
> 
> View attachment 51392


 What are you actually testing and with what criteria ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I was just testing whether the IMS basket are less prone to stuck pucks if compared to the VST basket with the Lelit Elizabeth which seems to be rather common occurrence. That's all. I'm sorry to disappoint everyone, but nothing too scientific. @Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I was just testing whether the IMS basket are less prone to stuck pucks if compared to the VST basket with the Lelit Elizabeth which seems to be rather common occurrence. That's all. I'm sorry to disappoint everyone, but nothing too scientific. @Mrboots2u


 Not disappointed , just curious, but if one makes tastier coffee , then what is more important a sticky puck or a tasty cup


----------



## DavecUK

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> ...and that's what the "*OFF TOPIC*" section is for.....however....YMMV


 I reckon it's OK to post other stuff, especially if it's loosely related to coffee. A car...well you can drink coffee in it and many do. I'm guilty of it as well.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/9978-what-did-the-postie-bring-you-today/?do=embed&comment=746426&embedComment=746426&embedDo=findComment

But I always drink coffee when playing Pinball....when I was a smoker (over 20 years ago now), there would have been a *** on the edge of the table as well (and probably a Beer instead of a coffee. I like to see peoples other stuff, even if it's not strictly speaking coffee gear. I'm just waiting with bated breath to see what you might post up now. 😉

P.S. I suspect my Big Brave pinball is politically incorrect nowadays...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mrboots2u said:


> Not disappointed , just curious, but if one makes tastier coffee , then what is more important a sticky puck or a tasty cup


 Yep. The difference for me is that IMS has so many different baskets it's insane. as far as I can tell, the IMS and the VST make good coffees, and I can tell the difference (I already have one, but I wanted to try different variants).

For the coffee I drink, VST and IMS makes good coffee. I'm happy to drink from either, both show clarity if compared to the stock basket. But my tastebuds are not that wonderful that I can tell that one is much better than the other.


----------



## jaffro

Forgot to post this yesterday...

As always, thanks @DogandHat 😊 tried the redemption roasters beans yesterday in the chemex and they're awesome. Neighbourhood will be tried later today...

Separately, I got myself one of the cloth filters that square mile have up at the moment (they're a quid cheaper if you buy them direct from the cloth filter company). I got a hemp filter from amazon before and it sucked... But square mile said on insta thag they were actually having to grind finer with these cloth filters, so I hoped it would be a suitable substitute for paper filters. First try today, absolute gusher! I'll have to grind finer...


----------



## cuprajake

This


----------



## StevenG91

jaffro said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday...
> 
> As always, thanks @DogandHat 😊 tried the redemption roasters beans yesterday in the chemex and they're awesome. Neighbourhood will be tried later today...
> 
> Separately, I got myself one of the cloth filters that square mile have up at the moment (they're a quid cheaper if you buy them direct from the cloth filter company). I got a hemp filter from amazon before and it sucked... But square mile said on insta thag they were actually having to grind finer with these cloth filters, so I hoped it would be a suitable substitute for paper filters. First try today, absolute gusher! I'll have to grind finer...
> 
> View attachment 51458


 I had just had the neighbourhood in a flat white and it's delicious 😁


----------



## cuprajake

So, the replacement tamper came, 58.4mm. Perfect

And a motta cocco shaker to be a grinds catcher tub, upgrade for the plastic pot i was using 😂


----------



## Rincewind

DavecUK said:


> ...I'm just waiting with bated breath to see what you might post up now. 😉 ...


 Well now how could i refuse :classic_biggrin: ...it'd be rude of me not to; the postie did indeed bring me something today, it's to replace the one i stood on before Xmas....nothing to do with coffee so the "cup" is to stay within/abide by the rules :classic_wink: :classic_wink:

p.s. i drink coffee whilst using this.


----------



## DavecUK

Which model have you got...I assume you stood on it while observing.


----------



## Rincewind

DavecUK said:


> Which model have you got...I assume you stood on it while observing.


 Yeah a rat startled me and i wimped out stepped backwards and totally trashed it beyond even my skills to repair. The old one can be seen between the legs :classic_blink: ...sorry for the poor quality pics (took from missus's crap phone)...heavily modified Meade LX200 with GPS tracking, speaking "star" module fitted, upgraded capacitors and added WiFi module to remote control/full PC-control from indoors, uprated all gearing and a microfocuser (DC controlled)...now exactly same spec as the new version, apart from UHD coating (next on list).


----------



## Stu Beck

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> View attachment 51495


 Is that the new monolith cosmos? How big are those burrs? 🤣


----------



## Joe shorrock

Finally trying white star coffee


----------



## Stu Beck

jaffro said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday...
> 
> As always, thanks @DogandHat 😊 tried the redemption roasters beans yesterday in the chemex and they're awesome. Neighbourhood will be tried later today...
> 
> Separately, I got myself one of the cloth filters that square mile have up at the moment (they're a quid cheaper if you buy them direct from the cloth filter company). I got a hemp filter from amazon before and it sucked... But square mile said on insta thag they were actually having to grind finer with these cloth filters, so I hoped it would be a suitable substitute for paper filters. First try today, absolute gusher! I'll have to grind finer...
> 
> View attachment 51458


 Very interested to hear how you get on with the filter after a few more brews...not just brew quality but also how easy it rinses up, how you store it between uses etc.


----------



## DavecUK

Stu Beck said:


> Is that the new monolith cosmos? How big are those burrs? 🤣


 That looks to be a 12 incher to me...which is big. Nice.


----------



## jaffro

Stu Beck said:


> Very interested to hear how you get on with the filter after a few more brews...not just brew quality but also how easy it rinses up, how you store it between uses etc.


 I will report back...

They recommend you rinse it out in hot water and put it in a cup of water in the fridge. Properly clean once a month.

https://www.theclothfilter.co.uk/care

I don't mind a small bit of hassle for environmental savings, just want it to make decent coffee too!


----------



## Stu Beck

jaffro said:


> I will report back...
> 
> They recommend you rinse it out in hot water and put it in a cup of water in the fridge. Properly clean once a month.
> 
> https://www.theclothfilter.co.uk/care
> 
> I don't mind a small bit of hassle for environmental savings, just want it to make decent coffee too!


 Yep, first and foremost it needs to be able make a decent brew for enough people to consider making the switch. 🤞Hoffman likes them enough to feature on his channel


----------



## VinnyMarsden

Although he should have he had actually brought me nowt... 3 days for tracked 24 service...and EVERYONE says " Well it's COVID isn't it" like that's a good enough reason to keep stiffing people/businesses when the carrier simply doesn't deliver on what they charge people for... lower your prices AS WELL as your standards and it's not an issue !!


----------



## jaffro

Got my order through from @Altitude Coffee London

Quick delivery and lovely packaging. Hope it tastes as good as it looks 😊


----------



## 28267

VinnyMarsden said:


> Although he should have he had actually brought me nowt... 3 days for tracked 24 service...and EVERYONE says " Well it's COVID isn't it" like that's a good enough reason to keep stiffing people/businesses when the carrier simply doesn't deliver on what they charge people for... lower your prices AS WELL as your standards and it's not an issue !!


 Royal Mail have failed to step up the change to a much higher percentage of post that is parcels and are now in melt down in lots of parts of the U.K. Tracked and Special delivery are the ones they try harder with too!

I've seen a couple of roasters move to other companies such as DPD or Yodel lately to try and avoid the issues.

I finally had a parcel arrive on Tuesday, that had been posted first class 20miles away 8 days earlier. I recon it would have been quicker if they'd strapped it to a tortoise and pointed him in the right direction.


----------



## Mark70

AdG said:


> Royal Mail have failed to step up the change to a much higher percentage of post that is parcels and are now in melt down in lots of parts of the U.K. Tracked and Special delivery are the ones they try harder with too!
> 
> I've seen a couple of roasters move to other companies such as DPD or Yodel lately to try and avoid the issues.
> 
> I finally had a parcel arrive on Tuesday, that had been posted first class 20miles away 8 days earlier. I recon it would have been quicker if they'd strapped it to a tortoise and pointed him in the right direction.


 I do have a lot of sympathy for Royal Mail. My local sorting office has a third of the staff off with COVID or isolating. To try to deliver they are banging on my door at 7 in the morning and doing Sunday deliveries of parcels and letters. They are trying in challenging circumstances


----------



## Kimmo

Fast delivery from Berlin!


----------



## John Yossarian

Finally I decided to see the difference (if I could) between 58.0 and 58.4 mm tamper and to sweeten the P&P I added some graduated glasses.


----------



## John Yossarian

Mark70 said:


> I do have a lot of sympathy for Royal Mail. My local sorting office has a third of the staff off with COVID or isolating. To try to deliver they are banging on my door at 7 in the morning and doing Sunday deliveries of parcels and letters. They are trying in challenging circumstances


 I second that. These guys are heroes.


----------



## 28267

Mark70 said:


> I do have a lot of sympathy for Royal Mail. My local sorting office has a third of the staff off with COVID or isolating. To try to deliver they are banging on my door at 7 in the morning and doing Sunday deliveries of parcels and letters. They are trying in challenging circumstances


 I have a lot of sympathy for the Royal Mail staff trying to keep the service going. I've family who are working crazy hours delivering post.

I don't have sympathy for the management who has failed to ensure the business adapts and meets their customers changing needs/requirements. The last CEO quit without getting anywhere, let's see if the new one can improve things for the staff and the customers.


----------



## RDC8

courtesy of @Tupple


----------



## Tupple

RDC8 said:


> courtesy of @Tupple
> 
> View attachment 51527


 Very nice! Glad they made it safe and sound.


----------



## shaunlawler

Accessories arrived and just waiting for the Decent espresso machine hopefully due by next week...!
<img alt="IMG_2381.thumb.jpg.5bfb41ea01ae0dd0b8297457f9cbcd12.jpg" data-fileid="51553" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_2381.thumb.jpg.5bfb41ea01ae0dd0b8297457f9cbcd12.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## Stu Beck

Monthly Django sub ☕

Wouldn't normally pick a bag with liqourice and strawberry milkshake tasting notes, intrigued how it's going to taste 🤪


----------



## cuprajake

New ims basket and a towel


----------



## Emily

Stu Beck said:


> Monthly Django sub ☕
> 
> Wouldn't normally pick a bag with liqourice and strawberry milkshake tasting notes, intrigued how it's going to taste 🤪
> 
> View attachment 51555


 Reminds me of Letitia Cropley in The Vicar of Dibley


----------



## cuprajake

And the towel

Massive thanks to @MildredM again again 😂


----------



## Stu Beck

Trying these Cafe Abaca v60 filters, found on eBay 4x100 for £24 delivered 👌


----------



## Chrisrov

Looking good, I'm sure they taste good as well! 😀


----------



## Deegee

Some Espresso No4 and Monsooned Malabar from Rave, ordered Friday and arrived today, given the snow and staff shortages I'd say the Post Office have done extremely well.


----------



## Jony

Do one George Foreman 😂😂


----------



## Caffeine fan

My first order from Crown & Canvas.


----------



## Catlady101

Emily said:


> eminds me of Letitia Cropley in The Vicar of Dibley


 No no no no no nono no, yes 😁


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Stu Beck said:


> Trying these Cafe Abaca v60 filters, found on eBay 4x100 for £24 delivered 👌
> 
> View attachment 51657


 Interested in your thoughts on these!


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Chrisrov said:


> Looking good, I'm sure they taste good as well! 😀
> 
> View attachment 51776


 This Yirgacheffe is one my favourites, really nice V60 cup.


----------



## Grimley

For my 2nd coffee order of 2021, I decided to go what you would call 'local'. this roastery is 17 miles away from my house door to door. There is one closer than that, but they will have to wait!

@LalicoCoffee

I also picked a robusta coffee by mistake!

The robusta coffee was Ugandan. Just tried it in a flat white and it's not that bad, not bitter at all.


----------



## Stu Beck

QueenOfCaffine said:


> Interested in your thoughts on these!


 All good 👍 These feel similar to the bleached Hario ones you get in a box of 40. Seem to drain nice and quickly, I've had some tasty brews 😋


----------



## Rincewind

Jony said:


> ...Do one George Foreman...


 Where do you put the beans ? :classic_wink:


----------



## HVL87

Over the weekend the postie delivered a large box on a big pallet courtesy of @BlackCatCoffee, who has been extremely helpful from start-to-end on my journey to find my next espresso machine, answering my numerous questions, packing and delivering the machine safely and making sure I was up and running without issue/concern.

The forum has been invaluable in helping me make a decision and @MediumRoastSteam and @DavecUK have been especially helpful, along with @njlhyde ,@mr-bean and other members.

After inconsistent shots and two replacements I was finally fed up with my Sage Barista Pro and decided to step up to a "real" machine. I eventually narrowed down my choice to either the Lelit Elizabeth or ACS Minima. After coming very close to buying the Elizabeth before Xmas, I quickly made a U-turn in the New Year and decided on a Minima in black, accompanied by a Mignon Specialita in matt black/chrome (arrived yesterday).

In my opinion the one test of a good espresso machine is whether or not you need to brace it before locking in the portafilter...the Minima isn't going anywhere and one hand is all you need 😄

Here are a few pictures.

My preference, black Minima with stainless steel drip tray:









Stealth Minima:









And of course the ultimate accessory, the infamous DaveC inspired black grip mat to wrap up and stay protected:


----------



## Jony

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Where do you put the beans ? :classic_wink:


 You still banging on about what the postie brought!!


----------



## Stu Beck

HVL87 said:


> Over the weekend the postie delivered a large box on a big pallet courtesy of @BlackCatCoffee, who has been extremely helpful from start-to-end on my journey to find my next espresso machine, answering my numerous questions, packing and delivering the machine safely and making sure I was up and running without issue/concern.
> 
> The forum has been invaluable in helping me make a decision and @MediumRoastSteam and @DavecUK have been especially helpful, along with @njlhyde ,@mr-bean and other members.
> 
> After inconsistent shots and two replacements I was finally fed up with my Sage Barista Pro and decided to step up to a "real" machine. I eventually narrowed down my choice to either the Lelit Elizabeth or ACS Minima. After coming very close to buying the Elizabeth before Xmas, I quickly made a U-turn in the New Year and decided on a Minima in black, accompanied by a Mignon Specialita in matt black/chrome (arrived yesterday).
> 
> In my opinion the one test of a good espresso machine is whether or not you need to brace it before locking in the portafilter...the Minima isn't going anywhere and one hand is all you need 😄
> 
> Here are a few pictures.
> 
> My preference, black Minima with stainless steel drip tray:
> 
> View attachment 51844
> 
> 
> Stealth Minima:
> 
> View attachment 51845
> 
> 
> And of course the ultimate accessory, the infamous DaveC inspired black grip mat to wrap up and stay protected:
> 
> View attachment 51846


 Nice set up, enjoy!


----------



## 28267

New coffee towel for me today, thanks @MildredM for very rapid delivery! Wife approves, got asked why I only got one!









I've another new towel but that is staying wrapped for now as awaiting the matching item!


----------



## Rincewind

Jony said:


> You still banging on about what the postie brought!!


 It's a ROASTING type device that is shown in your picture *if i'm not mistaken*....some peeps use some strange things to roast beans...seeing as that is a "ROASTING" type device of a sorts it was a tongue in cheek reference to roasting beans...in this case a simple question regarding where one put the beans; nothing to do with the postie, nor was the postie mentioned.....you did see the "winky eye" at the end didn't you ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## The Systemic Kid

​


----------



## DavecUK

Jony said:


> Do one George Foreman ????????
> 
> View attachment 51785


 I found out with a great deal of surprise that George Forman didn't invent the George Foreman grill....imagine how shocked I was.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Dark woods landed


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavecUK said:


> I found out with a great deal of surprise that George Forman didn't invent the George Foreman grill....imagine how shocked I was.


----------



## B-Roadie

An early birthday surprise from my wife!


----------



## cuprajake

Dropped this morning
View attachment 51843
View attachment 51867
View attachment 51875


----------



## Stu Beck

Joe shorrock said:


> Dark woods landed
> 
> View attachment 51879


 That Yirg sounds tasty as!


----------



## BucketMan

Yet to set it all up, grinder not with me till the weekend. Wondering if that distance between the outlets on the left will be too close to the steamer...

Can't wait to get the hang of it!

<img alt="IMG_3597.thumb.jpg.d3083bcb5da1eb049c109c5d51054467.jpg" data-fileid="51914" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_3597.thumb.jpg.d3083bcb5da1eb049c109c5d51054467.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## profesor_historia

Barsel roasters, 2 Ethiopia


----------



## Riz

BucketMan said:


> Yet to set it all up, grinder not with me till the weekend. Wondering if that distance between the outlets on the left will be too close to the steamer...
> 
> Can't wait to get the hang of it!


 Interesting breville grinder you have there in the meantime. What's the retention like ????


----------



## cuprajake

@B-Roadie what machine do you have to fit the flow control too?


----------



## B-Roadie

Cuprajake said:


> @B-Roadie what machine do you have to fit the flow control too?


 ECM Synchronika


----------



## 27852

After a few quiet days, a bumper delivery. The GCP is levelling up and going wireless!

*Shades of Coffee:* PID Kit / On-Off Switch / Timer.

*Happy Donkey: *bottomless PF holder.

*The Espresso Shop: *silicone group head gasket.


----------



## BucketMan

BucketMan said:


> Yet to set it all up, grinder not with me till the weekend. Wondering if that distance between the outlets on the left will be too close to the steamer...
> 
> Can't wait to get the hang of it!


 Uh oh... A4 error code already, haven't even pulled a shot through it yet...


----------



## Waitforme

Postie dropped this off at me today .....

I've filled it with water , relocated the water tank but haven't switched it on yet 😲

That's for tomorrow 👍


----------



## Chriss29

BucketMan said:


> Uh oh... A4 error code already, haven't even pulled a shot through it yet...


Oh no, did you solve it?


----------



## BucketMan

Chriss29 said:


> Oh no, did you solve it?


Just queueing up a trip for it to go back to the vendor via ups. Would prefer a replacement, not a repair!


----------



## shaunlawler

Coffee beans arrived for Decent espresso machine due tomorrow...!


----------



## cengland117

After trying to tamp with the plastic convex joke that came with the Minima, this is very much welcomed.

Not to sure how I feel about Square Miles service on this one. Firstly, they sent me the standard base in error which was rectified quickly (plus points). Then upon receipt of the correct tamper, I note scratches on the top of the handle along with some sort black line which looks like an ink stain or something (minus points) Not sure that is ok for a £135 tamper...


----------



## cuprajake

Mazzer major 2019 model, Daniel wong doserless kit and then 2 towels from @MildredM


----------



## Waitforme

Joe shorrock said:


> After trying to tamp with the plastic convex joke that came with the Minima, this is very much welcomed.
> 
> Not to sure how I feel about Square Miles service on this one. Firstly, they sent me the standard base in error which was rectified quickly (plus points). Then upon receipt of the correct tamper, I note scratches on the top of the handle along with some sort black line which looks like an ink stain or something (minus points) Not sure that is ok for a £135 tamper...


 I'd request an exchange at that price , if it was a £30 tamper I'd probably not bother.

The way I'd look at it is if that was in a shop and you were there would you have bought it ?

The marks may lessen with use, sort of blend in ??

I'm not really helping here am I ....


----------



## Mark70

cengland117 said:


> After trying to tamp with the plastic convex joke that came with the Minima, this is very much welcomed.
> 
> Not to sure how I feel about Square Miles service on this one. Firstly, they sent me the standard base in error which was rectified quickly (plus points). Then upon receipt of the correct tamper, I note scratches on the top of the handle along with some sort black line which looks like an ink stain or something (minus points) Not sure that is ok for a £135 tamper...
> 
> View attachment 52016
> 
> 
> View attachment 52017
> 
> 
> View attachment 52018


 not good. I think the bottom back line is natural but the scratching is not good. For the price I would return it

Sorry


----------



## Al Grandé

Not actually delivered...I went and collected it, all social distancing adhered too.

Meet a really nice friendly guy @adamkovacs1126 who sold it me. So helpful. Made my wife and I a great coffee, while waiting for the money to transfer,and when I asked which beans he used, he kindly give us some.

Thanks Adam


----------



## catpuccino

Al Grandé said:


> Not actually delivered...I went and collected it, all social distancing adhered too.
> 
> Meet a really nice friendly guy @adamkovacs1126 who sold it me. So helpful. Made my wife and I a great coffee, while waiting for the money to transfer,and when I asked which beans he used, he kindly give us some.
> 
> Thanks Adam
> 
> View attachment 52041


 Welcome to the V-club. Admit it, it's bigger than you thought!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Cuprajake said:


> Mazzer major 2019 model, Daniel wong doserless kit and then 2 towels from @MildredM
> View attachment 52012
> View attachment 52013
> View attachment 52014
> View attachment 52015


 Seriously stop now 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Joe shorrock

Waitforme said:


> I'd request an exchange at that price , if it was a £30 tamper I'd probably not bother.
> 
> The way I'd look at it is if that was in a shop and you were there would you have bought it ?
> 
> The marks may lessen with use, sort of blend in ??
> 
> I'm not really helping here am I ....


 ?


----------



## Al Grandé

catpuccino said:


> Welcome to the V-club. Admit it, it's bigger than you thought!


 Cheers @catpuccino

Not really... this is my first espresso machine😅...so no experience...


----------



## Stu Beck

Al Grandé said:


> Not actually delivered...I went and collected it, all social distancing adhered too.
> 
> Meet a really nice friendly guy @adamkovacs1126 who sold it me. So helpful. Made my wife and I a great coffee, while waiting for the money to transfer,and when I asked which beans he used, he kindly give us some.
> 
> Thanks Adam
> 
> View attachment 52041


 Congratulations Al, what a stunning machine 🙌


----------



## Al Grandé

Stu Beck said:


> Congratulations Al, what a stunning machine 🙌


 Thanks Stu. Looks like Adam has really looked after it, still looks like new. Just waiting on a grinder now...

Just hope I'm not going to be...

"all the gear and no idea"😳


----------



## Waitforme

Joe shorrock said:


> ?


 Not sure what happened when I posted on another thread but a quote attached from yourself 🤔


----------



## hotmetal

Got through much more coffee than usual lately and ran out altogether this morning.

Fortunately this arrived from black cat. My fault for not ordering it sooner. 4 days after roasting is about a week too early for espresso so I may have to do aeropress.


----------



## shaunlawler

Today was a big delivery....


----------



## Jony

That's some expensive Machine. 😎


----------



## Rickv

I also had a delivery from Decent!! However I don't think mine cost as much  and also Black Cat. Looking forward to trying the beans.


----------



## Stu Beck

David from @BlackCatCoffee has had a busy week 😀

La Osa 🐻 🇵🇪 lockdown special


----------



## shaunlawler

The unboxed picture!


----------



## B-Roadie

@BlackCatCoffee to the rescue.

Used up the very last of my most recent beans today. I was worried for the weekend only for the postie to knock on the door before I'd even finished drinking the shot.

So, how soon is late enough to try it with a flow control kit fitted?

New leveller arrived too 👌


----------



## B-Roadie

Cuprajake said:


> Mazzer major 2019 model, Daniel wong doserless kit and then 2 towels from @MildredM
> View attachment 52012
> View attachment 52013
> View attachment 52014
> View attachment 52015


 Did you import the doserless kit yourself? How bad was the tax?


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah.

So happy with the whole process, ordered it on the 26th about 8pm and it arrived mid day on the 28th

Zero import tax, really well built and thought out kit.


----------



## cuprajake

Final delivery for a while now 😂 honnest.

Ordered a kg bag of @BlackCatCoffee chocolate point, thinking the whole mazzer new grinder dialing in thing would occur, turns out 60g of beans was all i needed😂😂😂

Also a replacement portafilter spout as one was damaged, and then two spray bottle, well just cos #jameshoffman im so weak and fall for anything

massive thanks to david at black cat again, top service.


----------



## Rincewind

@BlackCatCoffeeLockdown Special arrived nice and safe...good job as i'm running low.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Two beauties arrived earlier from Django


----------



## hotmetal

How come seemingly every post in the last few days (including mine) is "look what Black Cat sent me"?! He's had a busy week!!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

hotmetal said:


> How come seemingly every post in the last few days (including mine) is "look what Black Cat sent me"?! He's had a busy week!!


 I appreciate your concern. I can report I am sat on the sofa with a beer now though 😁


----------



## cuprajake

Id say one of the key benefits of sponsoring a coffee forum 😁


----------



## OliG

Technically didn't come today, but today was the day I got it set up.

A recent purchase from the forums very own @CuprajakeLa Macatec Elba is now at home in 'coffee corner'


----------



## cuprajake

Love it, thats a very capable machine.


----------



## OliG

Yeah seems perfect to me. Should keep upgraditus at bay for a while.

Its been in about 3 different positions and configurations already mind. But think I've settled on having it in the corner with the knock box on the right side (I made a bit of a mess trying to knock the puck out with my left hand)


----------



## Stu Beck

Thought I'd try the bigger V60 02 so grabbed one of these lovely decanters from Craft House - £25 delivered 👌


----------



## Joe shorrock

Sourced these from cat and cloud through a friend doing a massive order


----------



## StevenG91

Joe shorrock said:


> Sourced these from cat and cloud through a friend doing a massive order
> 
> View attachment 52188


 These look interesting Joe, you'll need to let us know how they taste!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Joe shorrock said:


> Sourced these from cat and cloud through a friend doing a massive order
> 
> View attachment 52188


 Nice! @DogandHathad some recently and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## richwade80

Some light roast fun bags.


----------



## jaffro

Another job lot of beans from @Crownandcanvas

As always, customer service was second to none. I asked whether there was much of the Guatemala left, and got a PM from Jake a few days later saying he was down to the last few kilos, so snapped up a bag 😊 great price as always too!

Also excited to try the Peru, sounds amazing. And picked up another couple of kgs of the Brazilian for my family. Always goes down well!


----------



## Kimmo

The last Slurp rare subscription. I am taking a short brake.


----------



## Waitforme

A wooden Tamper stand , Mota knock out box and a wee set of Salter scales....


----------



## cuprajake

Prob dint need 100g 😂


----------



## Tomatin

Today I have had these two delivered.... Super fast service, as usual.


----------



## Jony

These.


----------



## OliG

Cuprajake said:


> Prob dint need 100g 😂
> 
> View attachment 52303


 You shouldn't have sent me the whole tube.


----------



## cuprajake

@OliG it was agreed in the sale pal, only fair


----------



## Kimmo

Cuprajake said:


> Prob dint need 100g 😂
> 
> View attachment 52303


 I got these 6 x 6 grams bags today


----------



## Kimmo

And a super fast delivery from Gardelli. Roasted yesterday 22 hours delivery from Bologna.


----------



## olivier

Kimmo said:


> And a super fast delivery from Gardelli. Roasted yesterday 22 hours delivery from Bologna.
> <img alt="0CA84A71-B93D-4062-B64F-55DBFB81F6BD.thumb.jpeg.3007da7c09f3b9c18a37310393fbaabc.jpeg" data-fileid="52307" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/0CA84A71-B93D-4062-B64F-55DBFB81F6BD.thumb.jpeg.3007da7c09f3b9c18a37310393fbaabc.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Same for me! Was expecting to pay VAT on top and hence having a couple of days delay but no, straight to my doorstep.


----------



## 27852

New 10oz latte cups from coffeecups.com - far more cost effective than getting a slimmer scale! Pardon the Rorschach milk pattern...


----------



## Missy

olivier said:


> Kimmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a super fast delivery from Gardelli. Roasted yesterday 22 hours delivery from Bologna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me! Was expecting to pay VAT on top and hence having a couple of days delay but no, straight to my doorstep.
Click to expand...

 There's no VAT on coffee beans- that's still incredibly fast delivery!


----------



## Deegee

500g of @BlackCatCoffee Twilight blend arrived to try, roasted yesterday, arrived an hour ago, top service!


----------



## TimTamps

Felicita Incline scales and a 250g bag of lovely Zaroca from the fine folk at Pact. Impressions of the scales to follow.

I'd upload an image if I could, without having to use a URL...


----------



## Emily

Kjk said:


> New 10oz latte cups from coffeecups.com


 I am glad I have seen your post. I ordered flat white and cappuccino cups from here a week ago (same as yours but in the brown). Not heard a word from them since. 🧐 How long did you wait for dispatch confirmation if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

February Beans


----------



## 27852

Emily said:


> I am glad I have seen your post. I ordered flat white and cappuccino cups from here a week ago (same as yours but in the brown). Not heard a word from them since. 🧐 How long did you wait for dispatch confirmation if you don't mind me asking?


 I ordered last Thursday and they emailed to apologise that they weren't posting until the next day. Definitely worth getting in contact as I found them very proactive.

I completed my order via PayPal if that makes a difference...


----------



## olivier

Missy said:


> There's no VAT on coffee beans- that's still incredibly fast delivery!


 My bad indeed (and a good surprise for me). Guess I'm more used to importing alcohol from EU rather than coffee! Gardelli ships with DHL Express. EUR 4.90 for 6 bags, it's not too bad! Then again, he's not cheap to begin with...


----------



## allikat

Got my new Motta 58.4mm tamper and a half kilo of the twilight blend. Roasted monday, dispatched yesterday, here at lunchtime. Excellent service from @BlackCatCoffee. Hoping my discounted Waitrose coffee will last until it's rested fully...


----------



## Missy

Got so distracted by VAT I forgot to say my crown and canvas order arrived. It's been a long time since I've had tomato tasting notes and I really really love them! (Two coffees I've bought more than 2 kilos of, one was tomato and one peanut butter) was a bit confused by the return address to a pet shop but my super sniffing 5 year old rapidly identified the contents as the postie backed down the path!


----------



## TimTamps

...and the Felicita Incline scales/coffee from our friends at Pact... Will upload observations on the scales.


----------



## EmmaC

You lot are a bloody nightmare. I'm pretty sure I didn't need any more cups. 😆

These, however, are delightful. Thank you (I think? 😋) to whoever made me go to Loveramics.


----------



## jaffro

I got some greens in the post today from some of the guys who do coffee at St Albans market.

Relatively expensive way to buy greens, but I got some good advice on which beans would be a easier to roast in the gene based on what I've had success with in the past. Thought they deserved a shot after the help they gave!


----------



## 27852

Double beans day! Also got a dosing funnel.


----------



## supersemps

Got some Banka from Django. First time ordering Chinese coffee. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Waitforme

A Moka milk jug and some coffee from @BlackCatCoffee

I just steamed my best latte milk yet in it , coincidence... 🤔

Had read in another thread that the Chocolate Point blend was nice so am going to at one tomorrow morning 👌


----------



## Axiom

olivier said:


> Kimmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a super fast delivery from Gardelli. Roasted yesterday 22 hours delivery from Bologna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me! Was expecting to pay VAT on top and hence having a couple of days delay but no, straight to my doorstep.
Click to expand...

 No customs/duty charges either? That's a relief, haven't bought coffee beans from EU this year, was a bit reticent to do so in case I got hit with a shedload of extra fees, but it seems as if I don't need to worry about these (at least for coffee!)


----------



## Joe shorrock

Much anticipated arrival from watch house in London, excited for this


----------



## Jony

Never had them before. What notes are they.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Never had them before. What notes are they.


----------



## jaffro

Joe shorrock said:


> Much anticipated arrival from watch house in London, excited for this
> 
> View attachment 52404
> 
> 
> View attachment 52405


 I was checking these guys out earlier. Haven't made an order yet though. Let me know if they're any good!


----------



## Tomatin

Well today I had a new filter coffee grinder delivered. I love the eureka mignon specialita for espresso, but it's a pain to change back and forth, from filter to espresso. TBH I only did it once, that was the first and last time.

However BB sell a Mignon for filter so I went for it. Oh and a Rocket bottomless porta filter. I think Rocket may have changed their supplier as its not quite the same quality as the other Rocket porta filters I have, not a problem at all, just little nuanced differences.

Anyhow, here's the new mignon next to its shiny brother.


----------



## Kimmo

Axiom said:


> No customs/duty charges either? That's a relief, haven't bought coffee beans from EU this year, was a bit reticent to do so in case I got hit with a shedload of extra fees, but it seems as if I don't need to worry about these (at least for coffee!)


 I am located in Sweden so I am ok for the EU deliveries. I am still waiting and watching how the situation evolves and what is the impact if I buy UK roasted beans.

Problem here is that if you don't use DHL the customs takes too long time. DHL has own customs here and it's extremely fast. You get a text message with a link for paying the VAT after the delivery.


----------



## Waitforme

supersemps said:


> Got some Banka from Django. First time ordering Chinese coffee. Looking forward to it.
> 
> View attachment 52390


 Oh no 😲

The end is nigh, in 50 years we will only be able to buy coffee from China.

Only kidding , please let us know what it's like 👍


----------



## Ozzyjohn

For just £3.54 including postage, I couldn't resist adding to my non matching collection of wooden bits - hopefully it's now time to ditch the cocktail sticks 🤞🏼


----------



## cuprajake

@Ozzyjohn bargin


----------



## Northern_Monkey

TimTamps said:


> ...and the Felicita Incline scales/coffee from our friends at Pact... Will upload observations on the scales.


 I got a set of them a few months back when my old kitchen scales broke. Pleasantly surprised with them, quite responsive and I like that they are rechargeable.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Loveramics brewers cups 150ml


----------



## Jony

Excellent cups, never did get these a while back with the dripper set.


----------



## Michael87

Can I wait 14 days?


----------



## TimTamps

Northern_Monkey said:


> I got a set of them a few months back when my old kitchen scales broke. Pleasantly surprised with them, quite responsive and I like that they are rechargeable.


 good to hear, I've tested their accuracy and they are spot on: no espresso action yet as my machine is dead and I'm waiting on a new one...


----------



## hotmetal

Ozzyjohn said:


> For just £3.54 including postage, I couldn't resist adding to my non matching collection of wooden bits - hopefully it's now time to ditch the cocktail sticks


How much? 
I've made my own out of fishing lure wires and corks, but I would like a proper one. I was going to get one off Etsy for almost £30, so I would love to know where you got yours, and what you think of it.


----------



## Riz

hotmetal said:


> How much?
> I've made my own out of fishing lure wires and corks, but I would like a proper one. I was going to get one off Etsy for almost £30, so I would love to know where you got yours, and what you think of it.


 @hotmetal

Try this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154248685767

I got one which arrived today as well. Better than my own makeshift tool. It does what it says on the tin really. The loops are longer than they need to be imo and slightly vary in length but for that price it'll do lol


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Riz said:


> @hotmetal
> 
> Try this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154248685767
> 
> I got one which arrived today as well. Better than my own makeshift tool. It does what it says on the tin really. The loops are longer than they need to be imo and slightly vary in length but for that price it'll do lol


 Yes, that's where I got mine from too. Works at least as well as a cocktail stick, and possibly a little easier to use.

Regards,
John


----------



## Missy

Riz said:


> @hotmetal
> 
> Try this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154248685767
> 
> I got one which arrived today as well. Better than my own makeshift tool. It does what it says on the tin really. The loops are longer than they need to be imo and slightly vary in length but for that price it'll do lol


 I don't even need one but at £3.54 I'm in! 🤣


----------



## nufc1

Got some exciting stuff in over the last week!

The 2 Colonna offerings are excellent! The Sebastien Gomez Natural is boozy but clean!


----------



## jaffro

Delivery from Neighbourhood 😊

I only ordered the kettle, but opened the package to find they included a free bag of coffee too! Haven't had a DR Congo for ages actually, so really looking forward to this one.

Packed inside a nice hessian sack and a note from the team too. Cracking service.


----------



## Stu Beck

Smashed my little Yagua scale in the week 🤦‍♂️

Luckily @BlackCatCoffee had just got some black mirror scales back in stock 🙏

Couldn't resist adding a bag of these Granja Esperanza beans...just tucking into a V60 and they are outstanding!


----------



## DavecUK

Ozzyjohn said:


> For just £3.54 including postage, I couldn't resist adding to my non matching collection of wooden bits - hopefully it's now time to ditch the cocktail sticks 🤞🏼
> 
> View attachment 52522
> 
> 
> View attachment 52523


 And you're not giving us the link to this bargain at 3.54 inc postage because........?


----------



## profesor_historia

DavecUK said:


> And you're not giving us the link to this bargain at 3.54 inc postage because........?


I have it too, from AliExpress









€ 3,89 65%OFF | Aguja de mango de madera maciza para café, compactador de 58MM y 51mm, herramienta niveladora, distribuidor de polvo de café tipo aguja
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtWacGf


----------



## simplyme

Riz said:


> @hotmetal
> 
> Try this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154248685767
> 
> I got one which arrived today as well. Better than my own makeshift tool. It does what it says on the tin really. The loops are longer than they need to be imo and slightly vary in length but for that price it'll do lol


 @DavecUK- there is the link, just choose the ash coloured one for that price


----------



## Waitforme

Got a nice little dozing cup to try and cut down on the mess I'm creating when making a coffee.

Seems to work well on cutting down the mess and it weighs 75grams which is easy to remember, so I don't have to tare it on my scales prior to grinding.


----------



## simplyme

Where was this from please?


----------



## Waitforme

simplyme said:


> Where was this from please?


 I got it from Amazon, there are various places that do them , eBay, Ali express etc , they look like the same one.

Amazon link ... https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08D3LVVQ1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Riz

Rare visit from the postie today.

Bottomless 51mm portafilter for the factory and North Star LSOL!


----------



## jaffro

Sick of churning through cheap scales, so got this cheeky order from Long and Short 😊 best price I could find at the time!

Couldn't resist a small bag of beans at the same time...


----------



## Baffo

profesor_historia said:


> I have it too, from AliExpress
> 
> € 3,89 65%OFF | Aguja de mango de madera maciza para café, compactador de 58MM y 51mm, herramienta niveladora, distribuidor de polvo de café tipo aguja
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtWacGf


 Ah, going back through this thread.. Now I know why AliExpress turned Spanish, I'd clicked this link! Took me a good 5 minutes to figure out how to switch it back to English ????


----------



## profesor_historia

Baffo said:


> Ah, going back through this thread.. Now I know why AliExpress turned Spanish, I'd clicked this link! Took me a good 5 minutes to figure out how to switch it back to English


Ups, sorry, I just copied the link and I have it automatically in Spanish


----------



## Stu Beck

A nice big bag o decaf from Extract. Part of their 'Hero' range that currently has 30% off, so this cost me £19 delivered 👌


----------



## 27852

Waitforme said:


> Got a nice little dozing cup to try and cut down on the mess I'm creating when making a coffee.
> 
> Seems to work well on cutting down the mess and it weighs 75grams which is easy to remember, so I don't have to tare it on my scales prior to grinding.
> 
> View attachment 52618


 What size dose are you putting into it? One of the reviews says it wouldn't fit 20g.


----------



## Rincewind

Riz said:


> Rare visit from the postie today.
> 
> Bottomless 51mm portafilter for the factory and North Star LSOL!
> 
> View attachment 52689


 Those Wotsits look a little pale; not much cheese on them from the looks of it :classic_blink:


----------



## Waitforme

Kjk said:


> What size dose are you putting into it? One of the reviews says it wouldn't fit 20g.


 I'm putting 18g into it and it probably fills it about 1/3 full. 
Don't know why someone thinks it can't take 20g :classic_mellow:


----------



## Gav86

Thanks @Cuprajake niche towel arrived yesterday


----------



## Beerista

First pick up from Obadiah after hearing great things. Excellent coffee!


----------



## DavecUK

Bought me this a few days ago.










The Alpha V-Vostok, Frankenstein test bed ????


----------



## Baffo

@DavecUK do you have to pull a shot every time you need stuff from the cupboard above?


----------



## DavecUK

Baffo said:


> @DavecUK do you have to pull a shot every time you need stuff from the cupboard above?


 No, no I don't....I have an ingenious solution.


----------



## cuprajake

@DavecUK you mean the lever unscrews haha


----------



## CJV8

Two forms of stimulation.


----------



## DavecUK

Cuprajake said:


> @DavecUK you mean the lever unscrews haha


 Remind me never to play chess with you....


----------



## cuprajake

DavecUK said:


> Remind me never to play chess with you....


 King's prawn to king's prawn four


----------



## sjm85

2nd order of Mountain Rescue, very good as espresso.


----------



## Waitforme

A very nice bar towel from @MildredM, only problem is it's far too nice to be wiping a steam wand with 🤔
And a Motta 58.5mm leveller, I've read mixed reviews on line about the need or requirement for a leveller, but I think it will take another variable out of my puck prep. ( and I do like wee gadgets 🤫)


----------



## Emily




----------



## EmmaC

Valentines shmalentines 😘 Yum!


----------



## Rexz

Cuprajake said:


> My clever dripper dinally arrived after 2 weeks, and then some bits to freshen the look of my machine, im waiting on an ecm group lever
> 
> View attachment 49891
> 
> 
> View attachment 49892


 Very nice layout!


----------



## Waitforme

Remember to turn the bags the right way up before opening 👌



Emily said:


> View attachment 52872


----------



## Emily

Waitforme said:


> Remember to turn the bags the right way up before opening 👌


 LOL It wouldn't be the first time 😂


----------



## Joe shorrock

Got some freebies through


----------



## Jony

Jesus you go through coffee more then me.


----------



## jaffro

Joe shorrock said:


> Got some freebies through
> 
> View attachment 52897


 That's a new one for me. Let us know how they are!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Jesus you go through coffee more then me.


 Got some more earlier too 🤣🤣


----------



## Jony

😜


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Cuprajake said:


> @DavecUK you mean the lever unscrews haha


 I saw some pics ages ago of someone who had routed a hole in their kitchen cabinet bottom so the lever could stand in it with the door closed! 😅

Only being able to make coffee with the door open would drive me a bit mad though...


----------



## Crownandcanvas

Some new deliciousness arrived today, excited to share these with everyone... In the meantime our Warehouse Manager is busy checking everything off.


----------



## DavecUK

@Crownandcanvas I'll have a well roasted leg please....

Seriously he is very cute..


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Emily said:


> View attachment 52872


 I don't recall posting to Australia 🤣

Thanks and enjoy them!

David


----------



## Emily

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks and enjoy them!


 I started chocolate point today, I think I need to make a small adjustment probably, but it was sooooo good! It was rocket fuel for my run!


----------



## Jony

Yummy


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Treated myself to a Eureka Mingion Crono from Clumsy Goat.. loving it so far. 
<img alt="IMG_3385.thumb.jpg.050e33c612e468879ddb3390af1fe004.jpg" data-fileid="52954" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_3385.thumb.jpg.050e33c612e468879ddb3390af1fe004.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## Joe shorrock

More coffee from justbru sub box, FCP and bailies


----------



## Michael87

Emily said:


> I started chocolate point today, I think I need to make a small adjustment probably, but it was sooooo good! It was rocket fuel for my run!


 I think that's been my favourite one that I can remember. I just love it


----------



## cengland117

Very enjoyable first foray into the high end speciality scene. Every note hit brewed with a French press.


----------



## DarkShadow

The joy!!


----------



## 27852

What's in the box 🙈?!


----------



## DavecUK

@Kjk Lelit Elizabeth?


----------



## 27852

Kjk said:


> What's in the box 🙈?!
> 
> View attachment 53052


 @DavecUK it's hardly fair you having a guess as you are encyclopaedic in your knowledge... you probably know the serial number just by looking at the box!

Elizabeth arrived today from Bella Barista, plus some nice accessories. They even included a bag of Milk Buster to get me started. I can tell myself the machine was free, I just paid 60p per coffee bean...

I also took advantage of the forum member's special offer from Osmio (want to protect the new machine) and that turned up too.

A pretty big day, don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight after testing the machine!


----------



## DavecUK

Kjk said:


> @DavecUK it's hardly fair you having a guess as you are encyclopaedic in your knowledge... you probably know the serial number just by looking at the box!
> 
> Elizabeth arrived today from Bella Barista, plus some nice accessories. They even included a bag of Milk Buster to get me started. I can tell myself the machine was free, I just paid 60p per coffee bean...
> 
> I also took advantage of the forum member's special offer from Osmio (want to protect the new machine) and that turned up too.
> 
> A pretty big day, don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight after testing the machine!
> 
> View attachment 53075
> 
> 
> View attachment 53076


 @Kjk You've done everything right, now it's time to explore the many different fabulous coffees our various sponsors can roast for you.....you have some fun times ahead.


----------



## cuprajake

Finally got me some thick walled cups
View attachment 53081
View attachment 53082
View attachment 53083


only two mind


----------



## profesor_historia

Cuprajake said:


> Finally got me some thick walled cups <img alt="20210215_180449.thumb.jpg.67ef99ea90aade075f929129a086bbcd.jpg" data-fileid="53081" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210215_180449.thumb.jpg.67ef99ea90aade075f929129a086bbcd.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="20210215_180513.thumb.jpg.5c5c06739dd4e15fdb03783f6fc5dda9.jpg" data-fileid="53082" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210215_180513.thumb.jpg.5c5c06739dd4e15fdb03783f6fc5dda9.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="20210215_183607.thumb.jpg.25842d1419713aa02fac493ac2943e92.jpg" data-fileid="53083" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210215_183607.thumb.jpg.25842d1419713aa02fac493ac2943e92.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> only two mind


Where from?


----------



## wheeledwidewebb

Postie delivered the Bacchi Espresso machine, thanks @*stassinari*

Bacchi Espresso

I am right excited now, can't wait to have a play.

Edit. I cannot post an image from the gallery so just a link I'm afraid


----------



## cuprajake

@profesor_historia they were used, just a private seller sadly


----------



## ales

This bad boy was dropped off by the postman today 👌

Will need to dial in my procedure and refine the final result, but was very glad to have the best cappuccino I've had in a while at my first go.


----------



## russell16688

The Sage Dual Boiler came today after purchasing from @Kyle T

It's the first time I've steamed milk that looks and holds well.


----------



## Cooffe

russell16688 said:


> The Sage Dual Boiler came today after purchasing from @Kyle T
> 
> It's the first time I've steamed milk that looks and holds well.
> 
> View attachment 53146


 Looks nice mate... I recognise this picture from somewhere...


----------



## TimTamps

Say hello to Rita the Specialita: and considering Grey is a standard colour and not an upgrade, she looks pretty pretty.

Now, as soon as the new machine arrives, I'll give her a whirl...


----------



## Achrys

😁


----------



## Rdl81

Looking forward to trying something new from a roaster I only discovered at the weekend!


----------



## Marocchino

Postie brought today from @BlackCatCoffee our first coffee from Myanmar - tasting notes make it sound like it's going to make a cup worth waiting for.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Rdl81 said:


> Looking forward to trying something new from a roaster I only discovered at the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 53181


 Glad it arrived safely! As promised, I did grab a bag of Ethiopian off the shelf. Two things:

1. Let it rest. I'm thinking probably 10 days at this point. I've cracked it open with same roast date and it's still a little muddled taste-wise.

2. My brother (who actually roasted these batches) swears that the Ethiopian will be best as an immersion brew (such as French press).

Youll get a great brew from the Kenyan with little finesse - but I would say a little more resting will help.

Good luck! Let us know what you think!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Super sharp from pesado to try out


----------



## sjm85

Today is a good day....😃

















It's so shiny, it's almost like a chameleon and is taking whatever shape or colour is placed next to it. And that concludes my initial review. More to follow no doubt in the Eureka forum!


----------



## Al Grandé

sjm85 said:


> Today is a good day....😃
> 
> View attachment 53201
> 
> 
> View attachment 53202
> 
> 
> It's so shiny, it's almost like a chameleon and is taking whatever shape or colour is placed next to it. And that concludes my initial review. More to follow no doubt in the Eureka forum!


 That's going to look really nice next to your vesuvius 🙂👍


----------



## 27852

A bumper delivery amongst the chaos at the Royal Mail sorting office. I spoke with my postie yesterday who was meant to be on 2weeks of holiday and was called in - hero.

In search of daily driver beans, so working my way around the blends (will make my way to other roasters too). The Frontline was sent by a friend so interested to taste it. I'm spoilt for choice and don't know where to begin - a good first step is probably putting it in a grinder!


----------



## Baffo

Marocchino said:


> Postie brought today from @BlackCatCoffee our first coffee from Myanmar - tasting notes make it sound like it's going to make a cup worth waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 53184


 It was a pain to try and extract this with my cheapo De Longhi, but when I managed to do it without choking the machine, it made for a really nice cup. Probably I've only barely scratched the surface of it due to the limits of my setup, but what I found on such surface was nice.


----------



## supersemps

Got some Manifesto coffee


----------



## DavecUK

@supersemps i thought you had taped up the valve for a moment, my eyes not so good on the smartphone without glasses.🤣


----------



## TimTamps

Mignon now joined by the Classic. Looking pretty cool together.


----------



## Al Grandé

First delivery of beans, in anticipation....







.....with some ground


----------



## cuprajake

First try


----------



## Jason11

Cuprajake said:


> First try
> <img alt="20210218_164208.thumb.jpg.457afb364f72accf181d51eb4adc39bc.jpg" data-fileid="53251" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210218_164208.thumb.jpg.457afb364f72accf181d51eb4adc39bc.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I wonder if any of those could be this months LSOL


----------



## Jony

I thought that when I got the Peru/Honduras.


----------



## cuprajake

@Missy Fruit cake, cherry and orange for the rwanda.

Milk chocolate, date and hazelnut for the Brazilian

Dark chocolate, pecan and cherry for the Guatemala


----------



## Jason11

Cuprajake said:


> @Missy Fruit cake, cherry and orange for the rwanda.
> Milk chocolate, date and hazelnut for the Brazilian
> Dark chocolate, pecan and cherry for the Guatemala


Nothing "Pineappley" then?


----------



## cuprajake

No not there.


----------



## cuprajake

Thier Honduras Blanca Rosa has pineapple notes


----------



## cuprajake

@Jacko112 had which ones?

Cant leave it hanging like an episode of wandavison 😂


----------



## cuprajake

@Jacko112 ahhh, i had the last lsol the django one and i dint like that one,


----------



## jaffro

It's @DogandHat day today 😊

Also got a stirrer thing in the post, just a cheap one from ebay... But I paid a little more to get walnut and brushed metal to match the MaraX


----------



## OldFruity

Looking forward to try something new next week! Thanks @Coffee by the Casuals for quick delivery👍


----------



## simplyme

Some beans from Neighbourhood to try and some free beans from BellaBarista to go with the machine I picked up yesterday


----------



## Kyle T

Let see how this goes.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Proud Mary coffee all the way from Australia, excited for these


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Proud Mary coffee all the way from Australia, excited for these
> 
> View attachment 53534


 Long way. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dallah

jaffro said:


> It's @DogandHat day today 😊
> 
> Also got a stirrer thing in the post, just a cheap one from ebay... But I paid a little more to get walnut and brushed metal to match the MaraX
> 
> View attachment 53306


 @jaffro Coincidentally I got the same subscription and the same distribution tool (even same wood and aluminium) on the same day.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Top up from Black Cat, for some reason I didn't compute the Ethiopian was Yirgacheffe or I'd have bought a KG, love it.

Oh well, will whack it in next order.


----------



## adz313

Joe shorrock said:


> Proud Mary coffee all the way from Australia, excited for these
> 
> View attachment 53534


 Nice! - I picked up both of those from Josh as well


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

OZ!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Waiting for my JX Pro, which is delayed.


----------



## John Yossarian

Cuprajake said:


> So with the recommendation of dave i got a motta knock box
> 
> And also a new jug
> 
> From a local company called clumsygoat
> 
> View attachment 48690
> 
> 
> View attachment 48691


 I have bought quite a few things from them. Excellent service.


----------



## TimTamps

Form AND function, hopefully.


----------



## Rhys

Cooffe said:


> Something super secret


 Won't be #SSSSS as that's already taken (and I no longer subscribe)


----------



## Cooffe

Rhys said:


> Won't be #SSSSS as that's already taken (and I no longer subscribe)


 No it can't possibly be #SSSSS. Why do you no longer subscribe?


----------



## Rhys

Cooffe said:


> No it can't possibly be #SSSSS. Why do you no longer subscribe?


 Just not my taste anymore and rarely finished the bag each month. Better off giving my slot to someone else to try.


----------



## cuprajake

@TimTamps thats nice. Where did it come from?


----------



## cuprajake

@Rhys i only tried it once and about 900g went in the bin sadly, wasnt my cup of tea, well coffe😂


----------



## Iamsami

Cuprajake said:


> @TimTamps thats nice. Where did it come from?


 Probably BB, nice idea but look how good quality mine was. 🙄 was like this on the inside to.


----------



## AlanSky

Catlady101 said:


> I hope I am not going over the limit, but wanted to show detailed pics in case anyonw else is considering one, I hope that is OK - if not, let me know...
> 
> The 1Zpresso JX arrived today - box a little worn from its travels from the USA:
> 
> I have shown pics as best I can of the contents(cat is optional extra), the grind dial and the burrs in situ(please excuse the tasklight taking up the lefthandside)
> 
> View attachment 48701
> 
> 
> View attachment 48702
> 
> 
> View attachment 48703


 They are nice eh. I have the JX Pro, it has a great solid feel to it and grinds fine enough for espresso


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Jx Pro arrived today from Taiwan! Paid £136.71 including a spare Crank Handle for $13.


----------



## CJV8

A box fulla Fika. Which appears to be upside down...


----------



## 27852

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Jx Pro arrived today from Taiwan! Paid £136.71 including a spare Crank Handle for $13.
> 
> View attachment 53602


 You're gonna love it, got my JX in December and use it most weekdays.


----------



## Missy

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Jx Pro arrived today from Taiwan! Paid £136.71 including a spare Crank Handle for $13.
> 
> View attachment 53602


 How long did it take to ship?


----------



## TimTamps

Cuprajake said:


> @TimTamps thats nice. Where did it come from?


 from Planetary Design, via the nice and immensely wealthy Mr Bezos. Prime...


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Missy said:


> How long did it take to ship?


 1 day to process and ship. A week including 3 days of delay for delivery.


----------



## Sparkyx

The Force Tamper and Barista Swag EVO pitcher


----------



## TimTamps

La Marzocco baskets in 14, 17 and 21g from Coffee Hit. Bargain too!


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

TimTamps said:


> La Marzocco baskets in 14, 17 and 21g from Coffee Hit. Bargain too!
> 
> View attachment 53622


 I've got these and rate them for the £ over stock Gaggia, happy


----------



## TimTamps

QueenOfCaffine said:


> I've got these and rate them for the £ over stock Gaggia, happy


 Ridiculous bargain, really. I spent quite a while peering through them today, admiring the quality 😄.

Night and day vs the Gaggia stock items.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Sparkyx said:


> The Force Tamper and Barista Swag EVO pitcher
> 
> View attachment 53618


 Did you order pitcher direct or from somewhere else?


----------



## Joe shorrock

Stag EKG turned up earlier 😛


----------



## Joe shorrock

And new loveramics server and brass brewer plate


----------



## Sparkyx

Joe shorrock said:


> Did you order pitcher direct or from somewhere else?


 @Joe shorrockI ordered direct.


----------



## shazza

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Jx Pro arrived today from Taiwan! Paid £136.71 including a spare Crank Handle for $13.


 How do you order the spare crank handle from the site? Thanks.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

shazza said:


> How do you order the spare crank handle from the site? Thanks.


 You may contact them at [email protected] and request. They will send you a link to order parts along with your original order. Thx


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

There was a bump on the road with my Dog & Hat sub (Royal Mail), but Su was an angel and sorted professionally and swiftly. Excited to try these. @DogandHat


----------



## ken0062

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Jx Pro arrived today from Taiwan! Paid £136.71 including a spare Crank Handle for $13.
> 
> View attachment 53602


 Did you manage to avoid a large customs bill


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

ken0062 said:


> Did you manage to avoid a large customs bill


 Yeah. Nothing. 😎

You could also pay by something like Monzo bank card. You get to save a few £ by currency rates and non-£ transaction fees.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

A Little Delivery from @BlackCatCoffee ... great way to end the week.









And now to sift through various threads on brew ratios to see what @MWJB latest wisdom is...

Hangover Math GIF from Hangover GIFs


----------



## cuprajake

flow control for my minima

View attachment 53744


----------



## Baffo

A number of boxes within boxes..


----------



## cuprajake

you went lelit


----------



## cuprajake

@Baffo unless its a bianca then


----------



## Baffo

Cuprajake said:


> @Baffo unless its a bianca then


 Well..


----------



## jonr2

Baffo said:


> Well..


 whoop whoop!!

me to - pic to come - although i think i touched a nerve at home when my wife said - 'do you need a new kitchen for all your coffee stuff?' and then quickly followed with 'how about your own house!!' 😲

All good - when i pacified her with saying she could warm her tea mugs on the top the Bianca 🙂


----------



## jonr2

Baffo said:


> A number of boxes within boxes..
> 
> View attachment 53753


 and inside the boxes ....


----------



## cuprajake

@jonr2 love it.

Kinda wish id spent more haha


----------



## jonr2

Cuprajake said:


> @jonr2 love it.
> 
> Kinda wish id spent more haha


 @Cuprajake thanks - don't worry the nature of upgraditis means we will both be drooling over other people machines in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Baffo

It's coming along. All very messy but it's ready for tomorrow.

Feck it's so pretty.

@Cuprajake Jake, I knew that I'd be just like you and want to get the flow control, the quiet pump, yada yada.. Plus the Minima got delayed. So I thought feck it.


----------



## cuprajake

Lovely.

Go big or go home

What you doing regarding water


----------



## Baffo

Cuprajake said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Go big or go home
> 
> What you doing regarding water


 I asked Mark to look at my local water report and Scottish water is going to give me most likely non existent problems with scaling, it's softer than my willpower to resist expensive machines.

If at some point I can be bothered to do something else I will, but for now I have so much to sink my teeth into that it's enough to know that the machine won't have issues because of it.

Then again if a panel of local experts can dissuade me from this on grounds of it being a danger to the machine, I'll listen. But if it's just about water being better for the flavour in the cup, I'll wait a wee bit.


----------



## jonr2

....Scottish water is going to give me most likely non existent problems with scaling, it's softer than my willpower to resist expensive machines.

+1 reason to live in Scotland not London 🙂


----------



## 27852

jonr2 said:


> ....Scottish water is going to give me most likely non existent problems with scaling, it's softer than my willpower to resist expensive machines.
> 
> +1 reason to live in Scotland not London 🙂


 Hard water > hard people.


----------



## Rdl81

Took advantage of dark arts free coffee yesterday


----------



## Stu Beck

Django sub looks very promising 😎


----------



## PACMAN

Snap! Only I didn't have a Minima to upgrade from - it is a DeLonghi ESAM 5400. Postie also brought me some Puly Caff and an O-Ring set. Still waiting on a few pieces - maybe early next week.


----------



## cuprajake

Got a del from coffeecups sadly 4 out of 10 cups have poor glaze


----------



## Grimley

This just arrived, not via the postie, it was delivered by the roasters themselves in a paper takeaway bag! 😁

I only ordered this morning! That's the advantage of living locally to the roaster! Talk about a quick delivery!

Thanks to @Little Fin Roastery & used the forum discount too!


----------



## Joe shorrock

About time I tried some Chinese coffee


----------



## cuprajake

So i decided to replace the rocket blower with something a bit better looking.


----------



## jonr2

Cuprajake said:


> So i decided to replace the rocket blower with something a bit better looking.
> 
> View attachment 53850
> 
> 
> View attachment 53851


 i daren't ask what this was designed for originally - but it does look better!!


----------



## cuprajake

@jonr2 to clean camera lenses


----------



## jonr2

Grimley said:


> This just arrived, not via the postie, it was delivered by the roasters themselves in a paper takeaway bag! 😁
> 
> I only ordered this morning! That's the advantage of living locally to the roaster! Talk about a quick delivery!
> 
> Thanks to @Little Fin Roastery & used the forum discount too!
> 
> View attachment 53811


 Ooh - hope you enjoy it - i have only 1 shot's worth left of the kilo of El Fumo i got from them - it has been delicious. 2 packs of Pact to work through then i think i may be back to Little Fin.


----------



## GSaleh

"Upgraded" from a CafeLat Robot to this. Really happy so far.

<img class="ipsImage ipsImage_thumbnailed" data-extension="downloads_Files" data-fileid="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/files/file/15-rancilio-silvia-pro/?do=download&r=33" data-ratio="75.08" width="999" alt="2A891BDF-E091-45B4-BF01-714009F8040D.jpeg.c5fe445b8c9d026faf5d400d8680473a.jpeg" data-src="<fileStore.downloads_Files>/monthly_2021_03/2A891BDF-E091-45B4-BF01-714009F8040D.jpeg.c5fe445b8c9d026faf5d400d8680473a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" />

Have been waiting a while for the Niche Zero to become available, but I've missed out again as they seem to be selling out within minutes.


----------



## TimTamps

A half kilo of the good stuff from @BlackCatCoffee - Thanks David!


----------



## Joe shorrock

2 new coffees from crankhouse, and that stunning yenni


----------



## cuprajake

Not the postie,

Had a move around
View attachment 53914


----------



## _HH_

Finally had a delivery from the postman! I feel as though I've been waiting months for this to get here. It actually came door to door from HK in four days and I need to practice patience.

The first shot I pulled was a little fast, the second (below) was amazing.


----------



## _HH_

Cuprajake said:


> Not the postie,
> 
> Had a move around
> View attachment 53914


 I've been scrolling backwards and forwards between your last two photos trying to work out when you got the Londinium! Amazing!

Whats happening to your Minima? Or are you rocking both?


----------



## cuprajake

Haha i wish

Minima is going tomorrow hopefully.

Decent looks amazing


----------



## _HH_

It was a toss-up between the Londinium and DE1+ for me. I nearly got a Londinium instead, but it came down to having a machine my wife would be happy using too. There's something very special about a lever though, I'd be really interested to hear your thoughts on the Londinium once you've had a chance to get settled in.


----------



## Doram

Cuprajake said:


> Minima is going tomorrow hopefully.


 Really? Thought you were so happy with it. And you only just got it, didn't you? What happened?


----------



## cuprajake

@Doram never compromise- get what you want


----------



## Doram

Cuprajake said:


> @Doram never compromise- get what you want


 If you were a politician, I would start quoting your messages about the Minima back to you. Seemed like it was the best thing since sliced bread. 😉

Enjoy the new toy. Hopefully it will last a little longer. 🤣


----------



## cuprajake

quote away.

Ive never said it wasn't a good machine

those who know, and who ive talked to inc black cat know how long i spent deciding between a lever and the minima, there' a thread on here from around sept,

i finally went for the minima as the mrs dindt really want a lever in the house, due to size,

the minima pound for pound is an awesome machine. for me though i didn't like the sound of the vibe pump, i'm very sound sensitive.....had acs charged another £100 and added a lelit style silent x pump, it would of still been in my kitchen,

the added flow control brought a new level to it, and its produced the best espresso iv'e ever drunk.

unlike some, things i own are not always the best, is its $hite ill say so, hence the vid i did on the minima.

i still stand by what i said for £1100 there's not a machine to touch the minima imo

cheers


----------



## Ando

_HH_ said:


> View attachment 53915
> 
> 
> View attachment 53916
> 
> 
> View attachment 53917
> 
> 
> This looks like a thing of beauty. Is the suitcase how it comes as standard, or was that an extra?
> Enjoy!!


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Portafilter collar and a distributor that is 58.4 from Bluestar coffee, to replace the cheapo Amazon distributor. All in the name of perfecting my shots.. with practice. So far, so good.


----------



## Doram

Cuprajake said:


> quote away.
> 
> Ive never said it wasn't a good machine
> 
> those who know, and who ive talked to inc black cat know how long i spent deciding between a lever and the minima, there' a thread on here from around sept,
> 
> i finally went for the minima as the mrs dindt really want a lever in the house, due to size,
> 
> the minima pound for pound is an awesome machine. for me though i didn't like the sound of the vibe pump, i'm very sound sensitive.....had acs charged another £100 and added a lelit style silent x pump, it would of still been in my kitchen,
> 
> the added flow control brought a new level to it, and its produced the best espresso iv'e ever drunk.
> 
> unlike some, things i own are not always the best, is its $hite ill say so, hence the vid i did on the minima.
> 
> i still stand by what i said for £1100 there's not a machine to touch the minima imo
> 
> cheers


 No worries, I'm just a bit jealous, that's all. 🤣


----------



## Alpesh

Received my first order from Extract Coffee Roasters today. A bag of Dr Strangelove and a bag of Red Ruby. The roast dates on this are 18th Feb and 24th Feb respectively with a drink within 2 months written on the bag.

So far all coffee I have ordered from Bella, Black Cat and North Star has been fresh (roasted within a few days of delivery).

I'm pretty new to this so trying to gauge how fresh I should expect beans to be? Is nearly 2 weeks past roast date the norm or don't Extract roast fresh to order?

Alpesh


----------



## Stu Beck

Alpesh said:


> Is nearly 2 weeks past roast date the norm or don't Extract roast fresh to order?


 It's normal for the Espresso roasts, great if you want to get stuck straight in, perhaps not ideal if you were planning to rest them and have other beans to use up...Don't write them off!


----------



## Alpesh

Stu Beck said:


> It's normal for the Espresso roasts, great if you want to get stuck straight in, perhaps not ideal if you were planning to rest them and have other beans to use up...Don't write them off!


 Thanks for clarifying, looking forward to trying these from Extract - tasting notes sound great.


----------



## GSaleh

GSaleh said:


> "Upgraded" from a CafeLat Robot to this. Really happy so far.
> 
> <img alt="2A891BDF-E091-45B4-BF01-714009F8040D.jpeg.c5fe445b8c9d026faf5d400d8680473a.jpeg" class="ipsImage ipsImage_thumbnailed" data-extension="downloads_Files" data-fileid="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/files/file/15-rancilio-silvia-pro/?do=download&r=33" data-ratio="75.08" style="height:auto;" width="999" data-src="<fileStore.downloads_Files>/monthly_2021_03/2A891BDF-E091-45B4-BF01-714009F8040D.jpeg.c5fe445b8c9d026faf5d400d8680473a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> Have been waiting a while for the Niche Zero to become available, but I've missed out again as they seem to be selling out within minutes.


 I've become fed up with waiting on the Niche and ordered a Eureka Mignon XL through BellaBarista instead. Also have a few other goodies on their way which I will post up on here as soon as they arrive!

Excited to see what the XL can do.


----------



## filthynines

Alpesh said:


> Received my first order from Extract Coffee Roasters today. A bag of Dr Strangelove and a bag of Red Ruby. The roast dates on this are 18th Feb and 24th Feb respectively with a drink within 2 months written on the bag.
> 
> So far all coffee I have ordered from Bella, Black Cat and North Star has been fresh (roasted within a few days of delivery).
> 
> I'm pretty new to this so trying to gauge how fresh I should expect beans to be? Is nearly 2 weeks past roast date the norm or don't Extract roast fresh to order?
> 
> Alpesh





Stu Beck said:


> It's normal for the Espresso roasts, great if you want to get stuck straight in, perhaps not ideal if you were planning to rest them and have other beans to use up...Don't write them off!


 I've got my own take on this, which is slightly different to what @Stu Beck has said. Bear in mind I run my own roastery, and so you might think there's an interest in me saying negative things about other roasters, but that's not what I do. I try and remain objective as far as possible. But fair warning given.

My understanding is that Extract do generally roast to order. However, as a major roastery they have been heavily impacted by Covid-19, which has led them to offer 30% off their 1 kg bags on a regular basis. Why? Because I suspect that is the rough discount wholesale customers received vs retail price, and they still need to shift coffee to survive.

Just after Christmas they were running another 30% off promotion and I took the plunge on Dr Strangelove. As I reported elsewhere on this forum, they were 2-3 weeks post-roast and - like you Alpesh - I spotted the suggestion to consume within two months, and knew I would have difficulty consuming them that quickly.

I emailed Extract and raised this disappointment because there was no suggestion they were shifting beans off the shelf. In hindsight, this is probably inevitable: their roasters are pretty big, and it's not practical for them to be roasting every day at the moment.

They dealt with it excellently. I received a new 1kg bag of something different which was freshly roasted, and I was very happy with that.

For me, it comes down to communication: if they had said to me (or you) "here's 30% off because we roasted this before the new year [in my case]" then it's caveat emptor and I can make a decision. But if I'm dealing with a top roastery and I'm expecting freshly roasted beans that I can rest at my leisure, then I won't be happy if I receive beans which are 2-3 weeks old.

Others will have different perspectives on the practices of roasters, but that's mine.


----------



## GSaleh

New milk pitcher and cups arrived today. Haven't done latte art in a while so I guess not bad for a first attempt? Haha.


----------



## supersemps

Got some bags from James Gourmet Coffee


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee




----------



## filthynines

Where are all the @Coffee by the Casuals yellow bags at?! There should be a few touching down today!


----------



## Missy

I got my first batch of LFT tests, ready for the kids going back to school. Have to test twice weekly which is a small price to pay. I also got some crankhouse yumminess to add to the 2kg from Django and my dog and hat sub. I will make it to Monday.


----------



## StevePNS

Missy said:


> I got my first batch of LFT tests, ready for the kids going back to school. Have to test twice weekly which is a small price to pay. I also got some crankhouse yumminess to add to the 2kg from Django and my dog and hat sub. I will make it to Monday.


 Fortunate enough never have been tested. Not looking forward to the grief next week when the kids are tested twice a week. Led to believe the parents have to be tested too?


----------



## Missy

StevePNS said:


> Fortunate enough never have been tested. Not looking forward to the grief next week when the kids are tested twice a week. Led to believe the parents have to be tested too?


 Yep. I don't think they can make you but it's strongly encouraged. Taking a test twice a week has to be better than being stuck in this eternal limbo though. I've ended up off sick this time as my mental health collapsed.


----------



## StevePNS

Missy said:


> Yep. I don't think they can make you but it's strongly encouraged. Taking a test twice a week has to be better than being stuck in this eternal limbo though. I've ended up off sick this time as my mental health collapsed.


 Oh that's not good @missy - I've been fortunate enough to work from home for the entire time, although I do think I'm becoming a hermit😆

Still better off being safe than putting everyone & me at risk. Saves a test every week!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Missy said:


> I got my first batch of LFT tests, ready for the kids going back to school. Have to test twice weekly which is a small price to pay. I also got some crankhouse yumminess to add to the 2kg from Django and my dog and hat sub. I will make it to Monday.
> 
> View attachment 54022


 Ive been on these twice weekly for about 6 weeks now.

Once you get into the rhythm its fairly quick and painless


----------



## 27852

Missy said:


> I got my first batch of LFT tests, ready for the kids going back to school. Have to test twice weekly which is a small price to pay. I also got some crankhouse yumminess to add to the 2kg from Django and my dog and hat sub. I will make it to Monday.
> 
> View attachment 54022


 Is the Crankhouse through a sub? Waiting eagerly for mine.


----------



## Missy

Kjk said:


> Is the Crankhouse through a sub? Waiting eagerly for mine.


 No, I just ordered a few bags, as a little treat, having failed to realise I'd also order 2kg from Django. It's going to be a caffeinated few weeks here 🤣. Should get me over the trauma of having to test myself with a stick up my nose.


----------



## 27852

Missy said:


> No, I just ordered a few bags, as a little treat, having failed to realise I'd also order 2kg from Django. It's going to be a caffeinated few weeks here 🤣. Should get me over the trauma of having to test myself with a stick up my nose.


 Good luck - don't go in too jittery!


----------



## Kimmo

One of my favourite roster Euphoria


----------



## Kimmo

Got some cups from Odaka


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo

More coffee arrived today fast delivery from Berlin.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Kimmo said:


> More coffee arrived today fast delivery from Berlin.
> 
> View attachment 54032


 You order direct?


----------



## Kimmo

My friend got as a batch of coffee directly from Addis Ababa.

Sadly the beans are roasted six months ago and I wasn't prepared for this so I just repackaged everything in smaller bags and did put them in freezer. I will check them out in a month or so.


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> You order direct?


 Yup, they have a 4 bag box offer on for £50 posted


----------



## cuprajake

Bumper del today

Coffee drip catching spoons, Mildred towel and some Londinium cups♥ courtesy of Mr @Rincewind


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Yup, they have a 4 bag box offer on for £50 posted


 Less than that I think mate 50 euro s all in to be shipped to me but can't choose the coffee


----------



## Mark70

Cuprajake said:


> Bumper del today
> 
> Coffee drip catching spoons, Mildred towel and some Londinium cups♥ courtesy of Mr @Rincewind
> 
> View attachment 54044
> 
> 
> View attachment 54045
> 
> 
> View attachment 54046


 Love those cups.


----------



## Rincewind

Cuprajake said:


> Bumper del today
> 
> Coffee drip catching spoons, Mildred towel and some Londinium cups♥ courtesy of Mr @Rincewind
> 
> View attachment 54044
> 
> 
> View attachment 54045
> 
> 
> View attachment 54046


 Now *THAT* is a very very nice setup matey....looks spankin, well done indeed 😎

The @MildredM towel makes it 😍 even better looking.


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Less than that I think mate 50 euro s all in to be shipped to me but can't choose the coffee


 Don't be picky, they are really good roasters.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery

Grimley said:


> This just arrived, not via the postie, it was delivered by the roasters themselves in a paper takeaway bag! 😁
> 
> I only ordered this morning! That's the advantage of living locally to the roaster! Talk about a quick delivery!
> 
> Thanks to @Little Fin Roastery & used the forum discount too!
> 
> View attachment 53811


 Ah you are very welcome and thank you for the mention. We would deliver it all ourself if we could, you are about half a mile from our postie cut off so glad we could get it out to you nice and quickly. Hope you enjoy. Ian


----------



## Joe shorrock

Custom birthday pattern cup 180ml


----------



## Kimmo

Joe shorrock said:


> You order direct?


 Yeah, I ordered 4 days ago.


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Custom birthday pattern cup 180ml
> 
> View attachment 54082


 Love it.


----------



## Kyle T

So the Crem went back and I ordered what I always really wanted. 😍 From Hong Kong to Nottingham in 2 days!


----------



## cuprajake

did it come first class haha


----------



## Kyle T

Cuprajake said:


> did it come first class haha


 Lol it must have.


----------



## cuprajake

i love the hard case they come in


----------



## Ando

The discontinuation of the DE1 this morning has saved me from myself. A true blessing in disguise.


----------



## Mark70

Kyle T said:


> So the Crem went back and I ordered what I always really wanted. 😍 From Hong Kong to Nottingham in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 54103


 You will love it. Only had mine 4 days and really impressed


----------



## Ando

Levelling tamper / Dosing funnel / Portafilter holder just arrived from Brazil. Just waiting for my Niche now and set up will be complete.


----------



## Mrco1

Time to start developing my pour over game, looking forward to putting these to good use


----------



## Mark70

A lovely delivery from @MildredM absolutely delighted with them


----------



## GSaleh

Mignon XL came in today. Currently seasoning and dialling in but on first impressions it seems tiny for a 65mm flat burr grinder and very well dampened - very quiet indeed! It also feels well built.

So far so good. 👍


----------



## 27852

Crankhouse sub and a 1kg of daily driver espresso beans.


----------



## cuprajake

These came today from bodum, there so cute

Sadly my very expensive naked portafilter from londinium still hasn't come, ordered Monday paying £9 express delivery.......


----------



## DavecUK

Cuprajake said:


> These came today from bodum, there so cute
> 
> Sadly my very expensive naked portafilter from londinium still hasn't come, ordered Monday paying £9 express delivery.......
> 
> View attachment 54151
> 
> 
> View attachment 54152


 I use those, I used to have 2, but someone helped me break one.


----------



## cuprajake

@DavecUK I bought the bigger ones by accident last yr, thinking they were these small ones, bodum have a good sale on atm.


----------



## Stu Beck

Mark70 said:


> A lovely delivery from @MildredM absolutely delighted with them
> 
> View attachment 54119
> 
> 
> View attachment 54120


 Jealous of your new machine @Mark70🤩 nice to see @MildredM popping up a few times in this thread too 😊


----------



## cuprajake

New cups came today








Only problem is i didnt order these....i won 6 others from the same seller 😭😭😭 got a feeling the buyer of these has my 6


----------



## Missy

Cuprajake said:


> New cups came today
> View attachment 54202
> 
> 
> Only problem is i didnt order these....i won 6 others from the same seller 😭😭😭 got a feeling the buyer of these has my 6


 Where has your spout gone?


----------



## cuprajake

@Missy closest thing to a naked i could get 🤣


----------



## Missy

Cuprajake said:


> @Missy closest thing to a naked i could get 🤣


 Fair enough, I doubt the removal of the spouts will make any difference though, a bottomless has a wide opening.


----------



## cuprajake

@Missy it was purely to get the pour in one cup 👍👍👍


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee




----------



## Missy

Cuprajake said:


> @Missy it was purely to get the pour in one cup 👍👍👍


 How big are the spouts and how tiny are your cups?!? (Wait that sounds a bit rude) I'm assuming you did a test with the spouts on? I've never had to remove spouts even with tiny espresso cups!


----------



## PACMAN

Ando said:


> Levelling tamper / Dosing funnel / Portafilter holder just arrived from Brazil. Just waiting for my Niche now and set up will be complete.
> 
> View attachment 54105


 Is that a JX Pro hiding in the background? Just waiting for mine to arrive - should be here Monday, fingers crossed - what setting do you have yours on (or what setting should I start at?)


----------



## Marocchino

Special thanks to @Rincewindfor his incredible generosity.
These arrived in the post today; 2 Londinium Espresso cups & saucers. My Bodum Pavina espresso glasses have now been relegated to standby.


----------



## Ando

PACMAN said:


> Is that a JX Pro hiding in the background? Just waiting for mine to arrive - should be here Monday, fingers crossed - what setting do you have yours on (or what setting should I start at?)


 Yeah it certainly is. There is a guide on the JX Pro website that explains roughly where espresso setting should be. 
It's very easy to find the range you should be in and make adjustments.


----------



## cuprajake

@Marocchino beautiful

@Rincewind is a true gent isn't he.


----------



## cuprajake

My second and most important delivery of today


----------



## Marocchino

Cuprajake said:


> @Marocchino beautiful
> 
> @Rincewind is a true gent isn't he.


 Couldn't agree more 👍


----------



## Missy

Cuprajake said:


> My second and most important delivery of today
> View attachment 54220


 That is beautiful!


----------



## cuprajake

@Missy should be for the price 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ohms

Baffo said:


> I asked Mark to look at my local water report and Scottish water is going to give me most likely non existent problems with scaling, it's softer than my willpower to resist expensive machines.
> If at some point I can be bothered to do something else I will, but for now I have so much to sink my teeth into that it's enough to know that the machine won't have issues because of it.
> Then again if a panel of local experts can dissuade me from this on grounds of it being a danger to the machine, I'll listen. But if it's just about water being better for the flavour in the cup, I'll wait a wee bit.


I don't know what part of Scotland you're from, but over on the east coast the water is soft, but you'll encounter issues with corrosion down the line. Unfortunately running two will still likely give you issues, albeit slightly different ones from scaling!


----------



## Baffo

ohms said:


> I don't know what part of Scotland you're from, but over on the east coast the water is soft, but you'll encounter issues with corrosion down the line. Unfortunately running two will still likely give you issues, albeit slightly different ones from scaling!


 Thanks - I am on the West coast. What is the specific aspect of the water in the East that leads to corrosion? Just so that I can check whether this can be the case for my water as well.


----------



## 27852

Ando said:


> Yeah it certainly is. There is a guide on the JX Pro website that explains roughly where espresso setting should be.
> It's very easy to find the range you should be in and make adjustments.


 Thanks for reminding me of this, I cleaned the grinder a couple of weeks ago and have been lost on my brews (unfortunate for my wife who gets sent off to work with a flask and I get to stay at home and have espresso).


----------



## Jony

Nearly ran out.


----------



## Sparkyx

New cups courtesy of @joe.baristabeen wanting to try loveramics for a while.


----------



## Rincewind

Got this today..thank you @Marocchino ...i shall experiment with it later on :classic_smile:


----------



## Joe shorrock

These beauties


----------



## 7877

This. Well yesterday actually, and the Osmio only the day before, but bianca is only just out the box&#8230;

<Gollum>&#8230;my eyes, my eyes, it blindses!</Gollum>









I think I need to be the white gloves out and go have a lie down as my Yorkshire mind can't quite settle what with the 💰


----------



## Jony

Your starting to rile me now🤣🤣


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> These beauties
> 
> View attachment 54327


 Your annoying me now, they are nice🤘


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Your annoying me now, they are nice🤘


 😂😂😂


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Joe shorrock said:


> These beauties
> 
> View attachment 54327


 They look to be made of dragon fruit!

Really different looking, sorely tempted but I can't get on with half glazed cups for some reason.


----------



## Missy

Not the postie, but it's my birthday so hubby bought me this. A chance to test if I enjoy shaking things about. Much hilarity and an actually drinkable coffee at the end of it... I know most people here will probably mock such a budget set up, but better to start at the bottom and work up...


----------



## Marocchino

Happy birthday - looks like the shaking thing is working for you.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

A very nicely packaged box of bits from our very own @joey24dirt!

Almost rivalling Mildred in the packaging department with brown paper wrapping and star tape. ????

Need to get it fitted now.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Missy -Coffee roasting maracas! I like the idea, have you got a link?


----------



## Missy

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Missy -Coffee roasting maracas! I like the idea, have you got a link?


 It's from Amazon I think- a spot on (and impressively unrequested) gift!


----------



## DarkShadow

I think I'm done buying things now lol 😅


----------



## Oy_mckoy

I had a voucher for an online shop and they finally got something in that I wanted: a Hario Switch. It's quite nice to use. Although I got something stuck in it while washing it and it wasn't holding the liquid...well not until its finished the very quick brew!

It's relatively small compared to a Clever Dripper. 300mls absolutely at the limit vs 500mls.

Edit: the filters are different to the other Hario papers. Coarser.


----------



## RossD

Thank you to @MildredM for the quick post and lovely quality - perfect to join my set up!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Waiting patiently 6 weeks for these to be made by old forge creations on IG


----------



## Joe shorrock

Coffee from new comer wild heart roasters in IRE


----------



## Joe shorrock

Raw marble Matt tumbler


----------



## Joe shorrock

Sub from Justbru - postie was very busy at my house haha


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Joe shorrock said:


> These beauties
> 
> View attachment 54327


 They're great, where did you get them from?


----------



## Gav86

Niche has arrived!


----------



## ales

My JX Pro has arrived 👍

Ordered direct from 1Zpresso since BB were out of stock after reading favourable feedback on delivery times and customer support, took about 10 days and no extra fees on top, saved me about £70!

Looking forward to picking up some lovely dark beans from my local roaster W Martyn up in Muswell Hill and get dialling that grind in


----------



## Joe shorrock

Chris_on_caffeine said:


> They're great, where did you get them from?


 Pylon ceramics, on Instagram or on Etsy mate..


----------



## 27852

ales said:


> My JX Pro has arrived 👍
> 
> Ordered direct from 1Zpresso since BB were out of stock after reading favourable feedback on delivery times and customer support, took about 10 days and no extra fees on top, saved me about £70!
> 
> Looking forward to picking up some lovely dark beans from my local roaster W Martyn up in Muswell Hill and get dialling that grind in
> 
> View attachment 54600


 My brother lives in Friern Barnet... looks like he's getting a scavenger hunt assignment...


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Just call me obsessed... that's a stock up for a bit.


----------



## Dallah

A new grouphead thermometer from @MrShades (great deal on offer) and a bit of a punt on an EDO Twister which is a combined funnel, distribution and grooming tool. First use of the Twister proved that it works and produced a very nice extraction. Downside that portafilter no longer fits in grinder portafilter holder.


----------



## 28267

Found a crack on the lip of one of our flat white cups on Monday so asked them if I could sort out getting a new cup.

This arrived FOC from them this morning.


----------



## Rdl81

New delivery from dark arts coffee including the GWG free beans!!


----------



## Marocchino

Dallah said:


> View attachment 54625
> 
> 
> View attachment 54626


 I know this is not the thread to discuss the twister, however, it would be interesting to hear your thoughts on how this affects your puck preparation - perhaps in a new thread?


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Rdl81 said:


> New delivery from dark arts coffee including the GWG free beans!!
> 
> View attachment 54689


 GWG sounds right up my street


----------



## Rdl81

QueenOfCaffine said:


> GWG sounds right up my street


This is a new roaster to me but heard good things about them so looking forward to trying them. Tbh I probably wouldn't have done without the promo so well done dark arts


----------



## Emily

The chocolate point is my safe option. Don't know what to expect from the Myanmar. Exciting!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Wild heart roasters are storming atm


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## FlyingPianist

Delivered today, roasted 8th March! They don't get much fresher than that! Cant wait to try them.


----------



## 27852

The next step towards simplifying great coffee... Clever Dripper! Sorry sulking pouring kettle.


----------



## drh__

notNeutral Vero Glasses in Smoke - got 4x Cappuc and 4x Cortado and these are hands down the best glasses/cups for coffee 😍


----------



## Jony




----------



## El carajillo

Replacement boiler probe for PID ,IMS competition shower screen and a replacement Cafelat group seal.


----------



## Baffo

Emily said:


> The chocolate point is my safe option. Don't know what to expect from the Myanmar. Exciting!
> 
> View attachment 54705


 Having just read your other thread, and having tried these, perhaps I wouldn't brew the (delicious) Myanmar beans as a ristretto! 😅


----------



## Rickv

Joe shorrock said:


> <img alt="41119B3D-9C2A-4EE6-A741-F1E2B1EE7CD6.thumb.jpeg.5a7e766bf497ae3a16dfda2502d9aa79.jpeg" data-fileid="54713" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/41119B3D-9C2A-4EE6-A741-F1E2B1EE7CD6.thumb.jpeg.5a7e766bf497ae3a16dfda2502d9aa79.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Are they any good?


----------



## Guest

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Were back (well we never left just got more subscribers) - 61 kilo month


 Love love love love this!


----------



## Rdl81

Joe shorrock said:


> Raw marble Matt tumbler
> <img alt="728D48BA-20BC-4F3A-B1D2-7A10EA2CFA00.thumb.jpeg.ffa5cb960e796146416e226a6ca59c38.jpeg" data-fileid="54557" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/728D48BA-20BC-4F3A-B1D2-7A10EA2CFA00.thumb.jpeg.ffa5cb960e796146416e226a6ca59c38.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="E672B525-011E-43F0-BA34-84A9B3F46A79.thumb.jpeg.a60bd3725775e32e81a1e3edf81fc4c3.jpeg" data-fileid="54558" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/E672B525-011E-43F0-BA34-84A9B3F46A79.thumb.jpeg.a60bd3725775e32e81a1e3edf81fc4c3.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Oh I like that


----------



## Gavin

Joe shorrock said:


> Waiting patiently 6 weeks for these to be made by old forge creations on IG
> 
> View attachment 54551
> 
> 
> View attachment 54552
> 
> 
> View attachment 54554


 These are lovely!


----------



## Joe shorrock

New coffee board, made in Cornwall by light water studio, olive wood


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Emily said:


> The chocolate point is my safe option. Don't know what to expect from the Myanmar. Exciting!
> <img alt="189E92F5-970F-41A0-9ADE-D59477B2810A.thumb.jpeg.3559071b06243edba092d4cfa20be084.jpeg" data-fileid="54705" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/189E92F5-970F-41A0-9ADE-D59477B2810A.thumb.jpeg.3559071b06243edba092d4cfa20be084.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


The Myanmar is delicious and my favourite Black Cat coffee, makes a fruity flat white... just had my kilo turn up. So good I left a review on the site


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Been meaning to try Dr. strange love and due to code floating about saved a wedge...


----------



## GSaleh

drh__ said:


> notNeutral Vero Glasses in Smoke - got 4x Cappuc and 4x Cortado and these are hands down the best glasses/cups for coffee 😍
> 
> View attachment 54739


 Where did you get these? I've just ordered an assortment of sizes and colours from espresso gear.

They really do look beautiful.


----------



## mit_hirani

QueenOfCaffine said:


> The Myanmar is delicious and my favourite Black Cat coffee, makes a fruity flat white... just had my kilo turn up. So good I left a review on the site


I think it might have been your review that convinced me to order some of the Myanmar too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dallah

Some goodies from Sq Mile Coffee Roasters.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Keeping the postie busy, new cup 🤭


----------



## Jony

You got some serious issues😂thought I was bad🤔


----------



## DavecUK

@Joe shorrock Belongs to the "Things" wife then?


----------



## Joe shorrock

DavecUK said:


> @Joe shorrock Belongs to the "Things" wife then?


 ????????????


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> You got some serious issues😂thought I was bad🤔


 No stopping me pal


----------



## Jony

What machine you got


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Dallah said:


> Some goodies from Sq Mile Coffee Roasters.
> 
> View attachment 54811
> 
> 
> View attachment 54812


 @Dallah - I picked up one of the Big Steps from them as well, works very decently with the BST baskets 👍

Unfortunately the Pullman chisel distributor I bought in their combo deal has a weird satin finish that coffee sticks to a lot more than the cheapo knock off one I had previously... 😅


----------



## drh__

GSaleh said:


> Where did you get these? I've just ordered an assortment of sizes and colours from espresso gear.
> 
> They really do look beautiful.


 From Espresso Gear as well! Can in less than a week so really good service. Bought the normal cups from there as well


----------



## 7877

Coffee delivery today&#8230;shout out for Stewart's of Trent Bridge (Nottingham)


----------



## 7877

Joe shorrock said:


> New coffee board, made in Cornwall by light water studio, olive wood
> 
> View attachment 54793


 That looks fantastic 👍

is it somehow painted or is it resin fusion?


----------



## Rdl81

the mug I got today from an artist on Instagram hijak85 does great sketches and oftern turns them into Mayes this one I think it will make the mornings brew even stronger.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

mit_hirani said:


> I think it might have been your review that convinced me to order some of the Myanmar too. Looking forward to it.


Awesome... let me know what you think. I love fruity, punchy flat white's


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

AP micro filters !

EDIT

I got a very tiny bit of sediments, even after using both, in my coffee. I wonder if it escapes from the sides.


----------



## DavecUK

@Like Medium Strong Coffee You said you thought it escaped round the sides, what do the filters look like outside their packaging?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

DavecUK said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee You said you thought it escaped round the sides, what do the filters look like outside their packaging?


 Thx for asking.

I put the O2 first and O1 on top (coffee will hit the O1 first).

I think the last picture (mesh filters on top of the paper filter) explains it!


----------



## DavecUK

Interesting, neat little holder. I guess something like a thin flexible rubber surround might have helped, or similar to the surround in a carafe filter.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

That holder is too flimsy to be of any real value! I think it's better to wipe with a lint-free towel and put that in the tiny storage box to avoid the risk of losing the set.


----------



## Mrco1

Well excited to get using this 👌🏻Soon as it arrived I fitted the Mr. Shades OPV mod. Can't even get started as my coffee tamper arrives tomorrow 💔


----------



## Baffo

Mrco1 said:


> Well excited to get using this 👌🏻Soon as it arrived I fitted the Mr. Shades OPV mod. Can't even get started as my coffee tamper arrives tomorrow 💔
> 
> View attachment 54929


 You shouldn't wait, tamp with a spoon or something 🤣


----------



## Mrco1

Baffo said:


> You shouldn't wait, tamp with a spoon or something 🤣


 Would probably be better off using a spoon rather than the plastic effort which comes with the thing 😂🙈


----------



## GSaleh

drh__ said:


> From Espresso Gear as well! Can in less than a week so really good service. Bought the normal cups from there as well


 I wanted to ask if you paid any custom charges and if so how much?

I'm wanting a couple of black Lino cups in 5/6 oz size. A shame nobody offers them here in the UK.

Cheers!


----------



## drh__

GSaleh said:


> I wanted to ask if you paid any custom charges and if so how much?
> 
> I'm wanting a couple of black Lino cups in 5/6 oz size. A shame nobody offers them here in the UK.
> 
> Cheers!


 No nothing at all, delivered straight from Sweden to me in Kent by UPS.

Just to give you an idea on timings, I ordered the Vero Cups on 9th March and received on the 12th March (paying the smaller delivery charge) so received those super quick. I then bought the Lino Cups on 10th March and received these on 15th March (paying the expensive delivery option as I thought the other cups would take a while!).

So definitely worth getting from there, I spoke to notNeutral and they said Espresso Gear were the only ones in Europe that stocked them and would ship to the UK so all in all it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Gav86

AdG said:


> Found a crack on the lip of one of our flat white cups on Monday so asked them if I could sort out getting a new cup.
> 
> This arrived FOC from them this morning.
> 
> View attachment 54681


 Where did you get these from?


----------



## Jony

https://www.ecookshop.co.uk/ecookshop/m/product.asp?pid=40035928


----------



## Jony

@Gav86


----------



## Gav86

Jony said:


> @Gav86


 Cheers


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Beans from extract coffee. Ordered the day before and got it delivered this afternoon. Sorted and frozen in 8 x 250g! We will start drawing them out in 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Beans from extract coffee. Ordered the day before and got it delivered this afternoon. Sorted and frozen in 8 x 250g! We will start drawing them out in 2 weeks from now.
> 
> View attachment 54990
> 
> 
> View attachment 54991


----------



## 28267

Gav86 said:


> Where did you get these from?


 Mine were direct from Royal Doulton when they had 20% off, looks like ecookshop has the best price at the moment as per link from @Jony earlier.

The range is Coffee Studio, we've got flat white, expresso, small and large coffee mugs now. Normally you can get around 20% off sometimes more, ours were a mix of direct, John Lewis & Debenhams.


----------



## profesor_historia

A brand new Compak K10, 68mm conical burrs, it was a smoking deal and I was looking for one .


----------



## GSaleh

drh__ said:


> No nothing at all, delivered straight from Sweden to me in Kent by UPS.
> 
> Just to give you an idea on timings, I ordered the Vero Cups on 9th March and received on the 12th March (paying the smaller delivery charge) so received those super quick. I then bought the Lino Cups on 10th March and received these on 15th March (paying the expensive delivery option as I thought the other cups would take a while!).
> 
> So definitely worth getting from there, I spoke to notNeutral and they said Espresso Gear were the only ones in Europe that stocked them and would ship to the UK so all in all it was pretty awesome.


 I think you were lucky as I've just been charged import fees, which I was expecting to be fair.

I'm hoping they don't take too long getting here.


----------



## drh__

GSaleh said:


> I think you were lucky as I've just been charged import fees, which I was expecting to be fair.
> 
> I'm hoping they don't take too long getting here.


 That's very strange! How much did you have to pay? The extra cost is worth it though 🙌


----------



## shaunlawler

New tamper finally arrived after 6 week wait...


----------



## AndyDClements

It was the postie delivering it to m Niece who then brought it to me, but some coffee










Along with one of these, to keep the coffee warm, which I think will be good for me as I make the americano at the temperature so that I can drink it, but then it cools a lot in just a little while so I have to gulp it down not savor it.


----------



## 28267

Latest set of beans arrived, thanks to@Coffee by the Casuals, instructions from the boss mean it won't be rested two weeks 😉 due to issue with other stock.


----------



## GSaleh

They look even more beautiful in the hand.


----------



## GSaleh

drh__ said:


> That's very strange! How much did you have to pay? The extra cost is worth it though 🙌


 It was 20% plus £11 brokerage fees. Ended up paying quite a premium but I don't regret it. Love the glasses.


----------



## PACMAN

My first set of 'propper' beans arrived today from @Coffee by the Casuals, will now have to start learning about getting the right cup! My GC is also OPV'd, pressure gauge'd and now also PID'd. 2 different roasting dates on my beans, so at least I can use the older ones without having to wait for them to rest. What's the advice for the second set (roasted on Sat)? Freeze straight away? Wait a few more days and freeze? Leave in the larder? If the flavour is good, I'll be getting through 3 cups a day (so 60g based on current dose with my Litchfield beans).


----------



## 27852

I'm looking forward to the next couple of weeks!


----------



## GSaleh

Perfect size for a Cortado.


----------



## Jony

Really like the new packaging from Foundry.


----------



## monk

New beans


----------



## Dallah

monk said:


> New beans
> 
> View attachment 55159


 Just not the same without Steve.


----------



## monk

Dallah said:


> Just not the same without Steve.


First time In ages I've ordered from hasbean. Are they not as good since he went?


----------



## Dallah

monk said:


> First time In ages I've ordered from hasbean. Are they not as good since he went?


 @monk Sorry did not mean to worry you or to imply standards have slipped. I just meant the overall vibe of the place.


----------



## monk

Dallah said:


> @monk Sorry did not mean to worry you or to imply standards have slipped. I just meant the overall vibe of the place.


Oh right. Hopefully the beans will be as awesome as they sound then


----------



## drh__

GSaleh said:


> It was 20% plus £11 brokerage fees. Ended up paying quite a premium but I don't regret it. Love the glasses.


 Absolutely worth it mate, nicest coffee glasses/cups I've owned. I'd definitely pay a bit more for them, anyway!


----------



## drh__

Campbell & Syme - looking forward to opening these up over the weekend


----------



## Dave_E

I like to wake up late on a Saturday morning, today the postman was banging on the front door just before 8 o'clock.

Looking on the bright side, at least I could head out for a long morning walk without the risk of missing my coffee delivery.

Will be interested to open this in a weeks time.


----------



## JamesMac

Goodies for me from BB

ECM bottomless PF

IMS basket as I suck with VST

New gaskets, brushes and a shower screen tool to stop me bending the wife's spoons.

And finally 1kg of beans for a toy around with the bottomless and see how my prep is looking in the shot


----------



## drh__

New tamper from Normcore, really pleased with it after initial use


----------



## Jony

Missed this probably got sick of having it. Thought I would give it another go, not had it in over 12 months.

L


----------



## Griffo




----------



## El carajillo

Not strictly the postman, I collected it, Weber BBQ just need some decent weather

Also a parcel from Little Fin Roastery :good:


----------



## adamk

And here starts my home roasting experience with the Sandbox, so exciting!  A big shout-out to @Bella Barista  for the quick delivery (ordered it yesterday morning), not only did they advise me on which beans I should try first based on my roast and flavour preference but they also surprised me with a kilo of it in the box! What an excellent customer service!


----------



## Jony

Great got my eye on this myself. But not really sure right now.


----------



## Gav86

Some new decaf beans to try once they've rested


----------



## stassinari

Some American oak fermented Sidra from Ecuador by Colonna coffee!


----------



## GSaleh

Needed to top up one of my fav coffee beans for espresso. A great all rounder.


----------



## Dave_E

Several years ago I quit work so that I could travel the world, then the Chinese Bat Virus struck and I have been stuck in the UK for the last 362 days.

During that time the only things that have kept me sane are making coffee, gallons of the stuff, and long walks.

In anticipation of international travel re-starting later this year I purchased an "*AeroPress Go*" travel press which was delivered by my friendly postman this morning. 😄


----------



## Joe shorrock

Cheers for heads up @Jony


----------



## Caffeine fan

Little Fin Chilero & El Fumo arrived today and another bag of Black Cat Apple Pacamara Microlot which I have a really been enjoying.


----------



## Dallah

A walnut framed shot mirror to admire the shot from the naked portafilter.


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Cheers for heads up @Jony
> 
> View attachment 55667


 Next up get the geisha from Triple co Roaster it's a cracker, going to get a kilo I think.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

A friend recommended Roastery Hope Coffee based in Bishops Stortford. Mr Thiego was very helpful and as he roasts to order, he'll happily discuss your preferred roast level with you.

(April beans!)









I also got a ROK dosing funnel, which will save a lot of hassle and mess! It also fits perfectly over my 3 cup Moka basket, which is a bonus!!


----------



## Rincewind

Dallah said:


> A walnut framed shot mirror to admire the shot from the naked portafilter.
> 
> View attachment 55670
> View attachment 55669


 Where did you purchase that from if i may ask ?....i luuuuurve Walnut wood things/items. 😍


----------



## Dallah

Rincewind said:


> Where did you purchase that from if i may ask ?....i luuuuurve Walnut wood things/items. 😍


 @Rincewind Bought it off of Etsy. Although it had to come all the way from Singapore. I think by boat  Took best part of a month to arrive even though vendor shipped within a couple of days.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/927839807/espresso-shot-mirror-magnetic-for


----------



## Rincewind

Dallah said:


> @Rincewind Bought it off of Etsy. Although it had to come all the way from Singapore. I think by boat  Took best part of a month to arrive even though vendor shipped within a couple of days.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/927839807/espresso-shot-mirror-magnetic-for


 Wow...£17.69...i thought it was gonna be £30 ish....i'm in no rush...i'll wait till missus goes to sleep before ordering; tis safer that way :classic_blush:


----------



## Dallah

Rincewind said:


> Wow...£17.69...i thought it was gonna be £30 ish....i'm in no rush...i'll wait till missus goes to sleep before ordering; tis safer that way :classic_blush:


 @Rincewind show her the one from Weber Workshops

https://weberworkshops.com/products/looking-glass

The one I bought looks like the bargain of the century next to it.


----------



## Rincewind

Dallah said:


> @Rincewind show her the one from Weber Workshops


 😰 how much 😵 ...i'm brave but not "that" brave....i enjoy living...i think i'd end up eating one of her make-up mirrors as a reminder "to get permission first" 👊


----------



## Dallah

Rincewind said:


> 😰 how much 😵 ...i'm brave but not "that" brave....i enjoy living...i think i'd end up eating one of her make-up mirrors as a reminder "to get permission first" 👊


 @Rincewind Go big or go home. Bwahaha


----------



## Joe shorrock

GSaleh said:


> Needed to top up one of my fav coffee beans for espresso. A great all rounder.
> 
> View attachment 55654


 Did you use the 20% code??


----------



## GSaleh

Joe shorrock said:


> Did you use the 20% code??


 I got 50% off first order on subscription. Usually get mine from my local coffee shop, but thought I'd take advantage of the offer.


----------



## TimTamps

Freshly arrived from the fine guys at @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## jpd99

TimTamps said:


> Freshly arrived from the fine guys at @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> View attachment 55739


 Drinking the twilight at the moment. Big fan.


----------



## Waitforme

Portafilter funnel ...absolute game changer as far as mess is concerned.

For the first time since I've had my machine I've not spilled coffee grounds while making a coffee.

Tried it dumping the grounds in from a dosing cup and also grinding directly into the basket.

There is no internal lip that sits inside the basket which I wanted, only very slight issue is that it is 58mm and my 58.55 tamper won't fit through.

But with the funnel on I can WDT and tap the filter, the grounds are then below rim of basket, remove funnel , level , tamp, make coffee and enjoy.

Much reduced coffee mess to clear up ... it's a winner 👍


----------



## Zatogato

Got myself a pair of these Epic cups from @joe.barista (that's the brand, though I do think they are pretty Epic).

Can't say my latte art is congruent with how smart they look, but let's call it abstract impressionism (using the night sky as inspiration) lol!


----------



## Norvin

Bits for my project to further improve the Gaggia OWC.

Thanks to @AlbertoG for the donation of an old style Rancilio Silvia boiler to the project, I have already prepared it to take the new element (just tried it, it fits!).


----------



## 24774

Lots of beans yesterday. And a new travel mug.


----------



## Danm

The Lelit MaraX !


----------



## 27852

jpd99 said:


> Drinking the twilight at the moment. Big fan.


 Finished Twilight Friday, have got 2 bags of the Fazenda Terra Prata to keep me going for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Waitforme

Waitforme said:


> Portafilter funnel ...absolute game changer as far as mess is concerned.
> 
> For the first time since I've had my machine I've not spilled coffee grounds while making a coffee.
> 
> Tried it dumping the grounds in from a dosing cup and also grinding directly into the basket.
> 
> There is no internal lip that sits inside the basket which I wanted, only very slight issue is that it is 58mm and my 58.55 tamper won't fit through.
> 
> But with the funnel on I can WDT and tap the filter, the grounds are then below rim of basket, remove funnel , level , tamp, make coffee and enjoy.
> 
> Much reduced coffee mess to clear up ... it's a winner 👍
> 
> View attachment 55750


 10 minutes with a dremmel and tamper / leveller fit through.

Job jobbed 👍


----------



## TimTamps

jpd99 said:


> Drinking the twilight at the moment. Big fan.


 It'll be my first try, once it's escaped the Airscape!


----------



## General-S-1

First time order from crankhouse

🤞


----------



## lake_m

A lockdown treat.


----------



## Joe shorrock

These juicy bangers from Manhattan and clippers choice 🙃


----------



## Jony

Clippers Ethiopian one of the best filters I had last year.


----------



## Jony

Yes please


----------



## Waitforme

Some coffee from Extract Coffee Roasters ....

I used "welcome30" for 30% discount with free postage.

It brings the cost per bag to not much more than decent supermarket coffee 👍

I read in another thread that the decaf was the best @dfk41 had tasted so looking forward to trying it 👌


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Massive thanks to @Norvin for machining this dosing ring for me - beautifully made.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Swissgold!


----------



## prezes

Couldn't resist ...


----------



## 28362

Gilberto's excellent service got this Bravo duo from Brazil quicker than I can get a parcel from Europe. Slick service, lovely product. Substantially build. My tamping inconsistency a thing of the past 😅


----------



## 28267

After being down to a few days coffee supply my new supplies arrived.

A couple of bags from Crown & Canvas and also this pair of light roasts from just down the road, hand delivered by the roasters.








Must resist the temptation to try them now as they need a little time to rest as they were roasted this morning!


----------



## Dave_E

Been on my Amazon wish list for some while, I persuaded myself that a normal kettle was all that I needed.

Then last week the Amazon price fell from £21.99, to £17.58, to £ 16.70.

Two days ago it hit £15.87 and I could no longer resist. 🤣


----------



## Gav86

AdG said:


> After being down to a few days coffee supply my new supplies arrived.
> 
> A couple of bags from Crown & Canvas and also this pair of light roasts from just down the road, hand delivered by the roasters.
> 
> View attachment 56283
> 
> Must resist the temptation to try them now as they need a little time to rest as they were roasted this morning!


 Hi @AdG could I ask, have Smith St put the roast date on the bag? I've had some before and it wasn't there. They're relatively local to me too


----------



## 28267

@Gav86 - there is a small sticker on the back of each bag with 6 April 500g and BB of July 21 on them.


----------



## Gav86

AdG said:


> @Gav86 - there is a small sticker on the back of each bag with 6 April 500g and BB of July 21 on them.


 I shall give them another go. Cheers


----------



## LMartin

Some lovely James Gourmet beans just dropped through the letter box.

Yes that's decaf, I know... but I am ridiculously caffeine sensitive 🤤


----------



## Stu Beck

LMartin said:


> Some lovely James Gourmet beans just dropped through the letter box.
> 
> Yes that's decaf, I know... but I am ridiculously caffeine sensitive 🤤
> 
> View attachment 56307


 No shame in decaf...and that one is an absolute belter!


----------



## Stu Beck

Massive thanks to @lake_m who fitted a replacement capacitor to rescue this faulty little wilfa grinder from the landfill ♻👌

It will make a lovely present for my folks - a much needed upgrade from the blade grinder they have! Looking forward to visiting them for coffee soon 😀


----------



## LMartin

@Stu Beck couldn't wait for my 2 weeks after roast date and cracked it open. It is outrageously good. They should rebrand it I think... "I can't believe it's not caf"



Stu Beck said:


> No shame in decaf...and that one is an absolute belter!


----------



## morkfromork

Went on a bit of a spending spurge over the easter weekend. The last two days have been busy with knocks on the front door.

Fellow Ode

Fello Stagg EKG

Timemore Black mirror Scales

Some coffee from Coffee by the Casuals along with a v60 pour over set.


----------



## Jony

Splurge indeed it was enjoy.


----------



## P1Fanatic

My first proper grinder turned up very promptly from BB - Eureka Mignon XL. Hefty machine in a small package with a crazy long power cable (1.65m).

Now just need a proper espresso machine to go with it. Is it sad that I also bought the Rocket Bottomless portafilter and I don't even have a machine yet 😉

Got some free Milk Buster beans which was nice (at first I thought they had shipped the wrong beans as first pack I saw).


----------



## Joe shorrock

Sky lark coffee, stunning packaging


----------



## THR_Crema

New reactive glaze cups (Loveramics) dropped off by Parcelforce. Also went for some Espresso cups in the Basil colour also.


----------



## Grimley

Little Fin Roastery said:


> Ah you are very welcome and thank you for the mention. We would deliver it all ourself if we could, you are about half a mile from our postie cut off so glad we could get it out to you nice and quickly. Hope you enjoy. Ian


 I could collect my orders if you'd let me in future, My work is a 10 minute drive from where you are.


----------



## prezes

150ml milk jug which works perfectly for steaming small amounts for my cortado or macchiato as I was struggling getting it right in 450ml jug !


----------



## DavecUK

Joe shorrock said:


> Sky lark coffee, stunning packaging
> 
> View attachment 56459
> 
> 
> View attachment 56460


 They really are something...


----------



## Kremfresh

prezes said:


> 150ml milk jug which works perfectly for steaming small amounts for my cortado or macchiato as I was struggling getting it right in 450ml jug !
> 
> View attachment 56527


 Good size! Is this from Amazon?


----------



## prezes

Kremfresh said:


> Good size! Is this from Amazon?


 Yes it is , exact link here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07VHBHL23/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_PY11HGBWRK6EYK1N9Q2F?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kimmo

Been relatively busy lately so haven't posted Postie deliveries.

Letty was recommended by several filter guys. They said that it's probably the best filter coffee 2021. I had difficulties to dial it in for espresso but managed to get some nice shots.


----------



## Kimmo

A couple of local roasters. Nothing special.

I am trying out some Swedish roasters at the moment.


----------



## Kimmo

These are a very positive experience. 
Definitely going for more from Muttley and Jack. Located in Stockholm, one of the better ones I have tried.


----------



## FranFal

This is what the Postie brought me on Monday, a Feld47 Travel, Tamper Mat and a set of scales. Due today a couple of Airscape cans filled with Los Altos beans from Origin.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Ordered Late Friday, arrived early Tuesday - many thanks @Coffee by the Casuals

Regards, 
John


----------



## OldFruity

Ozzyjohn said:


> Ordered Late Friday, arrived early Tuesday - many thanks @Coffee by the Casuals
> 
> Regards,
> John
> 
> View attachment 56591


 Very nice @Ozzyjohn. I really enjoyed El Carmen from my last order. Would love to hear your thoughts on Rukira decaf.

Best.

Andy


----------



## Shorticus

OldFruity said:


> Very nice @Ozzyjohn. I really enjoyed El Carmen from my last order. Would love to hear your thoughts on Rukira decaf.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Andy


 I've just got a bag of the Rukira. For my tastes it takes a bit of getting used to - not sure what it is, but there's a really distinctive note of something a bit harsh. It's probably more to do with my prep than the beans.

I've just finished a bag of the @Black Cat Tanzania Iloma decaf, which was fantastic. So much caramel! Anything after that is going to have to be bloody good to compare, but I have high hopes for the El Carmen from James Gourmet.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Ozzyjohn said:


> Ordered Late Friday, arrived early Tuesday - many thanks @Coffee by the Casuals
> 
> Regards,
> John
> 
> View attachment 56591


 The postie is getting better! Thanks for sharing, John!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Shorticus said:


> I've just got a bag of the Rukira. For my tastes it takes a bit of getting used to - not sure what it is, but there's a really distinctive note of something a bit harsh. It's probably more to do with my prep than the beans.


 It's an intriguing bean - one of the most difficult to roast that we've got. It did not taste good at all when Calvin first profiled it. His next attempts were much better, and I was pleasantly surprised when I tested it as espresso and filter. I do think the black tea comes through incredibly well, and I'm impressed how the tea note remains but evolves depending on whether I make it as espresso or filter.

We wanted El Carmen Decaf, in truth, but couldn't find it. It was always my go-to from Crankhouse. But we promised ourselves that if we couldn't get a good decaf we wouldn't roast one at all.


----------



## Shorticus

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> It's an intriguing bean - one of the most difficult to roast that we've got. It did not taste good at all when Calvin first profiled it. His next attempts were much better, and I was pleasantly surprised when I tested it as espresso and filter. I do think the black tea comes through incredibly well, and I'm impressed how the tea note remains but evolves depending on whether I make it as espresso or filter.
> 
> We wanted El Carmen Decaf, in truth, but couldn't find it. It was always my go-to from Crankhouse. But we promised ourselves that if we couldn't get a good decaf we wouldn't roast one at all.


 You're right, it's the black tea! I've just gone back and pulled a shot, and it's funny how things taste different when you've got a tangible reference. I guess part of the issue was coming straight from the Tanzanian decaf that blew my socks off to something completely different. So perhaps not 'harsh', but 'tannic'?

I have to say that the work roasters are doing with decaf coffee is fantastic. It wasn't so long ago I wouldn't go near a decaf espresso with a barge pole, but now I'm really enjoying a number of different beans. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## LMartin

These lovelies from @Crownandcanvas (well, a week ago, waited till today to degas). Espresso this morning was lovely!


----------



## Crownandcanvas

LMartin said:


> These lovelies from @Crownandcanvas (well, a week ago, waited till today to degas). Espresso this morning was lovely!
> 
> View attachment 56667


 Thanks @LMartin! Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## Dallah

I have the tiniest of Coffee Spaces imaginable. So have to make use of every possible surface including the adjacent side of the fridge. So today I got my Portakeeper, two Tamperkeepers and in preparation for single dosing with my Lagom P-64, bean tubes with magnetic racks to hold them to the fridge. Roll on mid-May and hopefully the delivery of my P-64.


----------



## Marocchino

Dallah said:


> I have the tiniest of Coffee Spaces imaginable. So have to make use of every possible surface including the adjacent side of the fridge. So today I got my Portakeeper, two Tamperkeepers and in preparation for single dosing with my Lagom P-64, bean tubes with magnetic racks to hold them to the fridge. Roll on mid-May and hopefully the delivery of my P-64.
> 
> View attachment 56712


 Like your thoughtful use of space. Who were your magnetic bean tube rack suppliers?


----------



## Dallah

Bought the tubes and rack from Etsy seller. Despite coming from USA they arrived reasonably quickly and no duties, customs or processing fees.

Espresso Bean Cellars & Magnetic Rack


----------



## Marocchino

Dallah said:


> Bought the tubes and rack from Etsy seller. Despite coming from USA they arrived reasonably quickly and no duties, customs or processing fees.
> 
> Espresso Bean Cellars & Magnetic Rack


 Thanks for the information - I'll check them out 👍


----------



## DavecUK

Some Daterra pentapacks of green coffee, can't wait to roast them...nice high cupping scores too. I love the high quality Daterras, drinking Daterra Sweet Collection at the moment.... Caramel, chocolate, almond...mmm


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

DavecUK said:


> Some Daterra pentapacks of green coffee, can't wait to roast them...nice high cupping scores too. I love the high quality Daterras, drinking Daterra Sweet Collection at the moment.... Caramel, chocolate, almond...mmm
> 
> View attachment 56713
> View attachment 56714


 Wakefield sells only wholesale greens, right? Is there a roaster, who sells these please? Thx


----------



## DavecUK

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Wakefield sells only wholesale greens, right? Is there a roaster, who sells these please? Thx


 Only if they get them in to roast...usually the supply is fairly limited. @BlackCatCoffee may have some.


----------



## RobDGio

Very impressed with the crank house

didn't get the grind quite right for a pour over for the Ethiopian - bit too fine causing bitterness but definitely some nice undertone in the cup. Feel it has a lot more to offer in terms of fruitiness


----------



## MattP1

I received a Rancilio Rocky grinder today. Hopefully a big step up from my Skerton hand grinder for espresso.


----------



## Kimmo

Waiting for a delivery from Australia. I was running out of coffee so I went to local roaster and picked up 2 bags of Burundian roasted by Per Nordby aka Coffee Fox.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Grimley

When @CasualsCoffee said last weekend 'fill your boots' with 15% off & free delivery, I did just that! Arrived today.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Grimley said:


> When @CasualsCoffee said last weekend 'fill your boots' with 15% off & free delivery, I did just that! Arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 56780


 Postie is definitely getting quicker!


----------



## prezes

Postie really made my day today !


----------



## Kimmo

Some days are better than others. Finally got a goodie box from Australia.


----------



## Dallah

Got to thinking, how am I going to get the beans into my single dosing bean cellars (test tubes) without half of them ending up on the kitchen floor. Found this little beauty on Amazon UK. Designed to help in the filling of salt and pepper mills but luckily just the right size for coffee beans


----------



## Kimmo

Dallah said:


> Got to thinking, how am I going to get the beans into my single dosing bean cellars (test tubes) without half of them ending up on the kitchen floor. Found this little beauty on Amazon UK. Designed to help in the filling of salt and pepper mills but luckily just the right size for coffee beans
> 
> View attachment 56851


 How wide is the "pipe"? Maybe it will goth Weber Lyn tubes too.


----------



## Kimmo

First ever ringed gidgee tampers & a chisel from Pullman.

And Ona / Reg Barber tamper. I will get a ringed gidgee handle for it too.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips




----------



## GrahamSPhillips

I have to say how incredibly helpful and friendly the good folks @BlackCatCoffee are. Great to support an independent business that care about its client!


----------



## Marocchino

GrahamSPhillips said:


> I have to say how incredibly helpful and friendly the good folks @BlackCatCoffee are. Great to support an independent business that care about its client!


 Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Gav86

First order from Rave arrived this morning! Just need to resist opening a bag for a few days!


----------



## Emily

Excited about this! 😍 And a bonus sample of peanut butter! When I read the packaging I thought it was peanut butter for men 😂


----------



## DavecUK

@Emily They have a sharp marketing guy....


----------



## JJarvis

Chasing the high of Rave's Colombia Monteverde from last Summer with another carbonic maceration processed coffee.









EDIT: Correction: I just assumed that the Rave beans were a Carbonic Maceration Natural because they had the same tasting notes that the process can bring out in grapes/wine, but the Rave ones were actually just listed as a 'yellow' natural - meaning (specifically on that one farm) that they were fermented for 80-100 hours.

The Horsham ones were fermented for two days in containers with one way valves - which may actually be semi carbonic maceration unless some details have been missed out? My head spins! I'll just say that they've both had an extended fermentation and leave the details to the farms.

Either way, the tasting notes sound good to me!


----------



## Kimmo

New releases from The Barn arrived today.


----------



## MattP1

A significant upgrade arrived today


----------



## Marocchino

MattP1 said:


> A significant upgrade arrived today
> 
> View attachment 56966


 Hope you have fun getting to know it. If you've never maintained an E61 machine before, there are plenty of resources available here that folks will only be happy to signpost you towards.


----------



## DavecUK

@MattP1 nice to see one of the old Adreja Premiums again, nice machine. I still have all my old archive pics from the one I had. It was a nicely laid out machine inside. Only word of caution, in the earlier models (I think they may have changed it much later on, long after I suggested they should), the expansion valve is on the hot side. In the photo you can see the pressurised pump output going into the HX at the bottom of the boiler and the expansion valve attached to the top of the HX.

This means it's very important to use clean water, otherwise the expansion valves have a tendency to leak and sometimes you get harmonics during the shot <lol>. A small adjustment of the expansion valve usually stops these. Check how yours is plumbed when you open it up for inspection and consider something like an Osmio Zero, unless you're in a really good water area.

When removing the back be really careful when punching the case off the two snap clips at the bottom...or you can snap them. I used to use a big tea towel pad inside and try and bang it near the bottom.

P.S. Some early models have the CEME stat (black and a yellow top, but they moved to the MA-TER XP110 shown in this machine. If you have the old CEME and ever need to replace it, use a MA-TER. Also never try and adjust the deadband screw on an old CEME pressure stat, or you will probably be changing it.


----------



## El carajillo

A supply of OBJ from C- Compass and a delivery of a tasty selection of wine from Spain by UPS


----------



## MattP1

DavecUK said:


> @MattP1 nice to see one of the old Adreja Premiums again, nice machine. I still have all my old archive pics from the one I had. It was a nicely laid out machine inside. Only word of caution, in the earlier models (I think they may have changed it much later on, long after I suggested they should), the expansion valve is on the hot side. In the photo you can see the pressurised pump output going into the HX at the bottom of the boiler and the expansion valve attached to the top of the HX.
> 
> This means it's very important to use clean water, otherwise the expansion valves have a tendency to leak and sometimes you get harmonics during the shot <lol>. A small adjustment of the expansion valve usually stops these. Check how yours is plumbed when you open it up for inspection and consider something like an Osmio Zero, unless you're in a really good water area.
> 
> When removing the back be really careful when punching the case off the two snap clips at the bottom...or you can snap them. I used to use a big tea towel pad inside and try and bang it near the bottom.
> 
> P.S. Some early models have the CEME stat (black and a yellow top, but they moved to the MA-TER XP110 shown in this machine. If you have the old CEME and ever need to replace it, use a MA-TER. Also never try and adjust the deadband screw on an old CEME pressure stat, or you will probably be changing it.
> 
> View attachment 56967


 It does have the CEME stat, I did adjust it 1/8 of a turn this morning as it was running up to around 1.7 bar.

Was getting no pump when the lever was up, turned out the microswitch had come out of the clip presumably whilst in transit. Yesterday I had to first switch it back from plumbed to tank so getting to know it already.

I did rub a small amount of grease around the snap clips and did use my towel to protect my hand as well as the panel.

Hopefully I will be adding to this post again later I the postie brings my 58mm tamper.


----------



## DavecUK

@MattP1 there are two screws on the CEME stat, the one under the red cover, for pressure, and a little one for deadband. Never adjust the little one on an old stat.

Always adjust stat with machine unplugged, the center's on the old ones could sometimes become live. Personally I'd replace it with a mater.

It should clean up well, then you can easily spot the leaks, look forward to hearing how you get on. You should start a separate thread on the refurbishment.


----------



## Jony

Triple Co been excellent last month or so.


----------



## Kimmo

Postie has been busy. 😂

New Niche cup and I like it. The double wall construction makes a difference.


----------



## MattP1

Postman has been (cups collected locally from small cafe).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

The quest to automate the makeshift coffee roaster continues...


----------



## TeeBee93

Something a little different from Django


----------



## prezes




----------



## Tongle

I got this from Liverpool!


----------



## Tongle

Also got this from Amazon!


----------



## Griffo

Found out there is a roaster in my town (Newcastle-under-Lyme) with some very nice sounding offerings. Received them today and the beans smell amazing.

This is them: https://aboutthebean.co.uk

#supportlocal and all that!


----------



## Waitforme

A kilo of Brazilian Bom Jesus and 500g of Kenyan Rukira AB from Coffe by the Casuals ....


----------



## FranFal

Delivered by Charlie of DPD on Thursday. A surprise as we were expecting it in June. Hugely impressed by it so far, wonderfully quiet and the coffee is definitely tasting better.

Now installed into the line up. I think we have got most of what we need for now until upgraditist attacks. May be an Edo Twister, does anyone have an opinion whether it worth getting?


----------



## DavecUK

@FranFal Looking good there...I also think you have great taste in Toasters, had mine almost 30 years now. 🙂

There was an EDO twister sold on here recently and I was sorely tempted...I think they are the one distribution/mixing device that should work well.


----------



## Dave_E

Another batch from Limini coffee (Bradford) arrived yesterday.

It was my birthday, this was the first delivery of the day, a present from me to myself.


----------



## Greenpotterer

My Sage DB replacement, a ECM mechanika slim 😀


----------



## Doram

Happy birthday to me. 🎂 Coffee Sensor flow control, a present from someone who knows what I like. 🙂


----------



## DavecUK

Just in case you forgot...ideally something that should be done before fitting..

Fitting splits at top arrow, there's flats on the barrel and the top nut to use to split it...lube O ring/s inside (Molykote 111). When you do it back up, not too tight and a wrap or two of PTFE at the junction, so it doesn't bind. You will need to lube the o rings in the valve every 3-6 months. Same principle as here https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/29/lelit-needle-valve-kit/









Lube the lower O ring with Molykote 111.


----------



## Kimmo

DavecUK said:


> Just in case you forgot...ideally something that should be done before fitting..
> 
> Fitting splits at top arrow, there's flats on the barrel and the top nut to use to split it...lube O ring/s inside (Molykote 111). When you do it back up, not too tight and a wrap or two of PTFE at the junction, so it doesn't bind. You will need to lube the o rings in the valve every 3-6 months. Same principle as here https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/29/lelit-needle-valve-kit/
> 
> 
> View attachment 57287
> 
> 
> Lube the lower O ring with Molykote 111.


 Thanks, Dave! I should get my flow control unit in a few weeks.


----------



## Kimmo

I have been busy at work lately so I haven't had time to post here. But the postie has been busy too.

A couple of coffees roasted by Helsinki Coffee roasters first one is their "first of May" coffee from Myanmar and the second one is a Kenyan name turns in to something like Take it or leave it.


----------



## Kimmo

Kenyan from Wendelboe


----------



## Kimmo

A few test roasts from Ivica aka. Coffea Circulor


----------



## Kimmo

And a part one from my order


----------



## Kimmo

Slurp rare from April got stuck in the customs for a few weeks.


----------



## Doram

DavecUK said:


> Just in case you forgot...ideally something that should be done before fitting..
> 
> Fitting splits at top arrow, there's flats on the barrel and the top nut to use to split it...lube O ring/s inside (Molykote 111). When you do it back up, not too tight and a wrap or two of PTFE at the junction, so it doesn't bind. You will need to lube the o rings in the valve every 3-6 months. Same principle as here https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/29/lelit-needle-valve-kit/


 Thanks Dave, this was very helpful. I was wondering how to get to the needle without the smaller nut on top of the original mushroom. So I just removed it and followed your instructions so now it's all lubed, taped and ready to play. Cheers. 🙂


----------



## JJarvis

I've been getting into puerh tea lately, so it'll be interesting to taste coffee from the same area - even if the processing might not represent the terroir. I've seen some Chinese and Yunnanese stuff available before, but this is the first I've seen from Xishuangbanna, which houses the six great tea mountains.

First up, though, is the "Guatemala El Morito" 80g special release. I've never had so little of a new coffee before, so here's hoping I don't mess it up.


----------



## Kimmo

Coffee Collective Copenhagen


----------



## FranFal

DavecUK said:


> @FranFal Looking good there...I also think you have great taste in Toasters, had mine almost 30 years now. 🙂
> 
> There was an EDO twister sold on here recently and I was sorely tempted...I think they are the one distribution/mixing device that should work well.


 We've had our toaster for about 20 years, still going strong. I like the fact that if necessary you can replace the elements. We've also got the Classic kettle, which I highly recommend as it can be repaired, the only downside is that it doesn't have the tweaky temperature control that some do.

Looking at getting the twister for my other half's birthday present&#8230;


----------



## Denis S

Some coffee beans, from Timmy.

Filter roast nordic, right? with chocolate and Marzipan.









And this white thing, I call it Lola.


----------



## DavecUK




----------



## 24774

I recommend Crown And Canvas to newbies if they ask, so just to show I practice what I preach. I really back their First Light and Fazenda Zaroca. The Peruvian one is a first , looking forward to trying that out.


----------



## yardbent

prezes said:


> View attachment 57147


 that's a very nice tamper holder

may I ask where you bought it..?

what is the wood disk under the black leveling device..?

thanks.............................john


----------



## prezes

yardbent said:


> that's a very nice tamper holder
> 
> may I ask where you bought it..?
> 
> what is the wood disk under the black leveling device..?
> 
> thanks.............................john


 Hi John,

Thank you. I've been looking for something practical and at the same time eye pleasing! I bought mine on Amazon with delivery from China and they're still available: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08LD9TYRX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_7X3P3F88FCXPX7ZVFXX7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

You can also but then on AliExpress abs most likely cheaper. The only thing to note is the wood gets marked and scratched easily in the area where your tamper sits.

the wood disk is another wood tamper holder


----------



## yardbent

prezes said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The only thing to note is the wood gets marked and scratched easily in the area where your tamper sits.


 it ''looks'' like Amazon listing has 2 medium and 1 large disc (5th picture)

maybe these fit in the holders.?

worth a punt :classic_smile:


----------



## Rhys

Just taken delivery of a bag of Square Mile Red Brick.

Bought a bag to be delivered to a customer as a thank-you for a generous tip I got from them (he has a bean to cup machine and fed me coffee while I worked at his house), so though I may as well buy one for myself as well.

Tasting notes included strawberries so that's always a win for me


----------



## Dave double bean

@BlackCatCoffee

This is sensational


----------



## morkfromork

Had to return my Ode for refund so got a Timemore C2 to keep me going last week. Not too bad for £60.00









It has been an expensive week so far this week as to replace my Ode I ordered a Eureka Crono from Coffee-Hey on Tuesday evening and it was delivered today. Great service and communication plus helps support a forum advertiser and member.









Finally yesterday my Monthly sub from Dog and hat turned up. Looking forward to giving these a try.


----------



## Mrco1

Excited to start using this, feels really well made and its 58.5mm no more messy pucks haha


----------



## MattP1

Got a new Ulka EX5 pump today, just fitted and reassembled.

Had my Andreja around 6 weeks but doubt I've had 10 days of coffee out of it yet.

All a learning experience. Hopefully should be good for a while now.


----------



## Kimmo

Prolog Copenhagen


----------



## Kimmo

And the newest Slurp Rare.


----------



## Kimmo

Finally!!


----------



## DavecUK

@KimmoDon't forget to split it apart before fitting it.....wrap with a few turns of PTFE and reassembling lightly, so it doesn't bind up. You can add a bit of lubricant to the O rings whilst you are about it.


----------



## General-S-1




----------



## BlackCatCoffee

We had a restock from our friends at Izzo. We have Duettos back in stock including the rather handsome Nighthawk edition below and we also have the Alex Leva available.

Live on the site later.


----------



## yardbent




----------



## filthynines

General-S-1 said:


> View attachment 57692


 Thanks for sharing this, @General-S-1. I haven't yet mentioned this initiative on the forum. I'll have to post about it soon...


----------



## Emily




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo

Emily said:


> View attachment 57730


 I would seriously like to try some of their beans.

Hopefully they are shipping soon outside of UK.


----------



## Emily

@Kimmo I have just finished their Italian job blend and the Signature blend no 1 and was able to dial in from the first shot and didn't need to change grind setting or even bother much about weighing/timing, just filled the cup. They were consistently good to the end of the bag - very easy beans to like.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Coffee from North Star. Portafilter is for photo enrichment purposes only. 😉


----------



## 28267

Not strictly the postie as I popped up to Foundation to pick these up whilst in St Ives.









Zero extra miles as I walked up there from where we were staying. Jack doesn't normally have people collecting and as he was rushed off his feet getting coffee shops ready for half term it did cause a bit of a challenge!

Lots of coffee shops around use his coffee, but the only place I saw selling it in tubes/bags had stock from last October 😞

Looking forward to enjoying in a few days once rested.


----------



## Kimmo

Extremely fast delivery from Gardelli.


----------



## yardbent

Emily said:


> @Kimmo I have just finished their ------- Signature blend


 thoughts please..!


----------



## yardbent

well -- yesterday anyway

58.4mm ............... :classic_smile:


----------



## yardbent

a Eureka Mignon Manuale

not new; but in VGC from @Rickv

printed grounds tray from eBay


----------



## Emily

yardbent said:


> thoughts please..!


 Loved it. Cocoa and almondy


----------



## 28362

Outstanding service. Ordered Sunday. Roasted Monday. With me in London 09:59 on Tuesday.


----------



## Kimmo

stephenm said:


> Outstanding service. Ordered Sunday. Roasted Monday. With me in London 09:59 on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 57797


 Gardelli is the fastes one in mainland Europe at the moment.

Finca La Aurora is one of my favourites.


----------



## Kimmo

Fast delivery from Manhattan!


----------



## Jony

Few 100 filters and these really like this company of late.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Who needs a magnetic mirror @HVL87 - mine is good on granite! 😂😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Coffee from North Star. Portafilter is for photo enrichment purposes only. 😉
> 
> View attachment 57732


 Quoting myself here for s funny story&#8230; as you can see, the packages have a sleeve around with the coffee details. Well&#8230;. I removed the sleeves, thinking there would be a sticker on the bags&#8230; and now I don't know which one is which! 😂😂😂😂😂 - one is anaerobic fermentation, so I have a vague idea. 😊


----------



## DavecUK

Postie bought me an Induction hob....so I fitted it.

The day before he bought me a double 45A wall plate... also fitted after the old gas hob was removed and capped off by a Gas Safe engineer. Plus the inset enlarged. Gas hobs used to be 56W (or wider) x 48D...those same companies designed induction hobs that are 56W or wider and all 49 deep...why would they do that

Few wood fillets to make up for the manufacturers of the worktop overlay, who thought they would make the cut bigger than it needed to be, necessitating the extra expense of 65 wide hob, instead of the more standard 59 or 60. Thank god they only went as wide as 60. Fillets are for proper support of the hob.


----------



## 3888

Looking forward to trying these two babies. Great service from Hasbean.


----------



## Kimmo

Ethiopians from April Coffee Copenhagen


----------



## Jony

Not postie, from faculty.


----------



## shaun****

Got this earlier today. First order from @Coffee by the Casuals

I'm looking forward to trying it but it might be a while, have too much coffee to get through. Might stick it in the freezer for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Waitforme

A nice wee selection from Teesside Coffee Co &#8230;


----------



## DavecUK

@Waitforme That's a nice collection of coffee!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

Waitforme said:


> A nice wee selection from Teesside Coffee Co &#8230;
> 
> View attachment 58016


 Strewth! "I'll have one of eveything please" .. just treated myself to 2x1kg of a couple of their recommendations and I must say they were incredibly friendly and helpful.. looking forward to trying over the wekend!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips




----------



## Waitforme

DavecUK said:


> @Waitforme That's a nice collection of coffee!


 Yes @DavecUK 😄, a few to be getting on with, not sure what end I'll start at, or maybe in the middle 🤔

Decided to try some coffees that I'd normally not buy, so should be interesting. I think I'll try single dosing the Specialita to appreciate them against each other.


----------



## DavecUK

Waitforme said:


> Yes @DavecUK 😄, a few to be getting on with, not sure what end I'll start at, or maybe in the middle 🤔
> 
> Decided to try some coffees that I'd normally not buy, so should be interesting. I think I'll try single dosing the Specialita to appreciate them against each other.


 That's what I like to do, I usually have 2 or 3 coffees on the go at once....unless I'm specifically testing prototypes, as I am now.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

Waitforme said:


> Yes @DavecUK 😄, a few to be getting on with, not sure what end I'll start at, or maybe in the middle 🤔
> 
> Decided to try some coffees that I'd normally not buy, so should be interesting. I think I'll try single dosing the Specialita to appreciate them against each other.


 Do let us all know your thoughts! It might tempt me further down the range. I drink mainly espresso hence I bought the two they recommended..


----------



## MattP1

As a hobby mechanic I have wanted one of these for a few years just never had a job to justify it.

Vacuum breaker now changed with ease!


----------



## DavecUK

@MattP1 Good lad, you know it makes sense...I have an electric one, but as soon as a good cheap used air one comes I'm I'm going to get one for my compressor. Now you have it, it has one very significant effect, you will probably never get a failed heating element again. 😁


----------



## prezes

Long awaited as have been trying to find one for a while ! 58.5 convex tamper with zebra wood handle


----------



## Kimmo

Great Wall of Coffee from my favourite Euphoria Coffee Johannesburg RSA!

And some other goodies. Weber bean cellars. Block made by Warren who runs the Euphoria.

Reg Barber tamper handle and a ECM flow control knob made by Dave.

The shipping is a killer!! 😂


----------



## Fez

Kimmo said:


> Great Wall of Coffee from my favourite Euphoria Coffee Johannesburg RSA!
> 
> And some other goodies. Weber bean cellars. Block made by Warren who runs the Euphoria.
> 
> Reg Barber tamper handle and a ECM flow control knob made by Dave.
> 
> The shipping is a killer!! 😂
> 
> View attachment 58106
> 
> 
> View attachment 58107


 Having recently relocated back to SA, I am keen to try these guys. Their website doesn't offer a shopping platform though and their Instagram is a private account - very strange.

How do you go about ordering?


----------



## Kimmo

Fez said:


> Having recently relocated back to SA, I am keen to try these guys. Their website doesn't offer a shopping platform though and their Instagram is a private account - very strange.
> 
> How do you go about ordering?


 I contact Warren with WhatsApp so I can even speak with him on phone.

But you can contact him on his IG too just send him a DM.


----------



## Kimmo

Fez said:


> Having recently relocated back to SA, I am keen to try these guys. Their website doesn't offer a shopping platform though and their Instagram is a private account - very strange.
> 
> How do you go about ordering?


 I just realised that yes his account is private. Follow / add him so you will get there.

I forgot that.

Warren is really nice to deal with. Old chef so we talk a lot about food. 😂


----------



## Fez

Kimmo said:


> I just realised that yes his account is private. Follow / add him so you will get there.
> 
> I forgot that.
> 
> Warren is really nice to deal with. Old chef so we talk a lot about food. 😂


 I've been in touch with him via Instagram. A bit over subscribed with coffee for the next couple of weeks but look forward to trying them out soon


----------



## yardbent

first shipment from *The Teesside Coffee Co.*

India - Monsoon Malabar...500g of Whole Beans

Brazil - Bota Fora...500g of Whole Beans

Dominican Republic - Barahona AA...500g of Whole Beans

El Salvador - Finca San Ernesto...500g of Whole Beans


----------



## Phl1968

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2780/5032/products/CoffeeVac_Storage_Container_250g_-_square_590x.jpg?v=1521980125

bargain. same thing £17.00 amazon


----------



## Norvin

Just a quick teaser. I'll write something on the ACS leva thread soon.


----------



## DavecUK

I see DHL have managed somehow to remove one of the "legs" of the box...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavecUK said:


> I see DHL have managed somehow to remove one of the "legs" of the box...


 Look on the bright side - it's not legless.


----------



## Norvin

DavecUK said:


> I see DHL have managed somehow to remove one of the "legs" of the box...


 Two legs, it's propped up by a bit of wood in the middle, but on the plus side they have donated some nails to make up for their loss.


----------



## 4085

@Norvin They smashed the pallet on mine, and one of the legs.....still, alls well etc etc


----------



## DavecUK

You know that program where the MD goes to work in their own company incognito and finds out how great people who work for them are. Well the MD of DHL should get in a box in Italy and post themselves to the UK, incognito...bet they won't be promoting anyone.


----------



## Matthew Jackson

yardbent said:


> first shipment from *The Teesside Coffee Co.*
> 
> India - Monsoon Malabar...500g of Whole Beans
> 
> Brazil - Bota Fora...500g of Whole Beans
> 
> Dominican Republic - Barahona AA...500g of Whole Beans
> 
> El Salvador - Finca San Ernesto...500g of Whole Beans


 Thanks for the order @yardbent
i hope you enjoy!

Matt
The Teesside Coffee Co


----------



## Phl1968




----------



## prezes

New scales arrived today. Took a plunge in the end. Love the looks and built in timer
 





.


----------



## Emily

prezes said:


> New scales arrived today. Took a plunge in the end. Love the looks and built in timer


 I would like this. I can't weigh AND time. It's one or the other or I get in a mess 😂


----------



## morkfromork

Good set of scales at a good price.


----------



## DavecUK

morkfromork said:


> Good set of scales at a good price.


 Photo, or it didn't happen 😉


----------



## yardbent

prezes said:


> New scales arrived today. Took a plunge in the end. Love the looks and built in timer.


 info please............. :classic_smile:

name, make, seller, scale range, price..?

thanks


----------



## prezes

@yardbent it's the timemore black mirror scales. Managed to get it for £44. 
https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/scales-1/products/timemore-black-mirror-basic-scales


----------



## shaun****

Some thermostats for classic. It's temperature had gone erratic over the past week. Boiling water and steam coming out the group. Changed both this morning and it is now working perfectly again.


----------



## morkfromork

DavecUK said:


> Photo, or it didn't happen 😉


 I was on about Prezes post about the Timemore scales he brought 😀. That said I have just brought my second set of Timemore black mirror as my original one's I have taken to work as I've started to go in two days a week.

These came in the post today. They are the update 2021 versions with the slight indented buttons and an on off switch. Not used them yet but will give them a try later tonight.


----------



## DavecUK

@morkfromork They look very cool...how tick are they, look pretty thin?


----------



## morkfromork

They are 25mm thick. Overall sizes are 152mm x 130mm x 25mm. Difference to the original ones are these have the button indents and a physical on/off switch.


----------



## prezes

What a lovely surprise was waiting for me today ! My partner knew I've been eyeing this up for a long while now. 
350ml motta jug


----------



## newdent

After lots of uncertainty regarding postage, had a mazzer major electronic arrive in the post today.

Got it from eBay advertised as 'spares or repair' with the seller stating that the control unit was missing so they couldn't confirm that it ran. I took a chance and was pleasantly surprised that it arrived with the control unit (and hopper) but the wires for it had been broken. I used the wiring advice that Daniel Wong gives on his site for converting the electronic to single dose (make two link wires to bypass the electronic dosing), turned it on with a wooden spoon (😂) and it lives! What a relief.

The paint is a bit tatty but it'll do the job and could easily be repainted. As it stands, I don't think it'll be allowed to stay in my small kitchen. It doesn't actually look too bad when next to my silvia and would probably look OK in a normal sized kitchen, especially if converted to single dose.

I want to do some comparison tests to my mini and niche when it arrives but it will be for sale eventually. Let's see if the big, 83mm flat burrs make a difference!


----------



## newdent

newdent said:


> After lots of uncertainty regarding postage, had a mazzer major electronic arrive in the post today.
> 
> Got it from eBay advertised as 'spares or repair' with the seller stating that the control unit was missing so they couldn't confirm that it ran. I took a chance and was pleasantly surprised that it arrived with the control unit (and hopper) but the wires for it had been broken. I used the wiring advice that Daniel Wong gives on his site for converting the electronic to single dose (make two link wires to bypass the electronic dosing), turned it on with a wooden spoon (😂) and it lives! What a relief.
> 
> The paint is a bit tatty but it'll do the job and could easily be repainted. As it stands, I don't think it'll be allowed to stay in my small kitchen. It doesn't actually look too bad when next to my silvia and would probably look OK in a normal sized kitchen, especially if converted to single dose.
> 
> I want to do some comparison tests to my mini and niche when it arrives but it will be for sale eventually. Let's see if the big, 83mm flat burrs make a difference!
> 
> View attachment 58380
> 
> 
> View attachment 58381


 Good clean and some brand new titanium burrs.


----------



## Kimmo

Batch of Kieni from Coffee Collective. AA and AB the latest subscription coffees

<img data-fileid="58409" data-ratio="63.80" alt="5A129ABB-B655-44B9-9250-F1760114D617.thumb.jpeg.9237045a5c897b40c96820a48c6bfa34.jpeg" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_06/5A129ABB-B655-44B9-9250-F1760114D617.thumb.jpeg.9237045a5c897b40c96820a48c6bfa34.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" />


----------



## Arabidopsis

Just got in a new load of @Crownandcanvascoffees and cannot wait to dig in! As always, his customer service has been legendary and he got quite an interesting line up of coffees at the moment.


----------



## DavecUK

@Arabidopsis Some nice coffees there...enjoy.


----------



## 24774

newdent said:


> turned it on with a wooden spoon


 😂

@Arabidopsis That's some great drinking you have ahead of you. If I had to pick I think C&C might be my favourite roaster overall.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee




----------



## dwalsh1

Actually it was yesterday. Taylor e61 group thermometer. Nice bit of kit.


----------



## smallblueplanet

dwalsh1 said:


> Actually it was yesterday. Taylor e61 group thermometer. Nice bit of kit.
> 
> View attachment 58426


 Oooohhhh purdy all round! What is it all? 😍


----------



## dwalsh1

smallblueplanet said:


> Oooohhhh purdy all round! What is it all? 😍


 What is it all?


----------



## smallblueplanet

dwalsh1 said:


> What is it all?


 I'm a newbie to posh shiny machines. I wondered what your kit was.


----------



## dwalsh1

smallblueplanet said:


> I'm a newbie to posh shiny machines. I wondered what your kit was.


 Faema e61 Legend, Compak E8 grinder, O'Haus Navigator scales, Acaia Lunar scales are what you can see.


----------



## Kimmo

Manhattan delivery. Blueberries from Ethiopia and Dr. Pepper from Kenya. 😉


----------



## newdent

Niche Zero arrived today. Girlfriend isn't thrilled about the counter space situation but two of the grinders will be going!

Niche seems pretty well made. There's a small amount of damage on the grind chamber, nothing that will effect things functionally but looks like someone put the burrs in heavy handed.

The play on the burrs where the upper burr carrier can shift around on top of the springs is a bit disconcerting. Hopefully this doesn't equate to movement whilst in use?!


----------



## 3888

Very happy chappie. I think I have even managed to sweet talk the boss into letting me buy something to go with it. Maybe a Bianca or synchronika. Looks like a trip down to BB very soon.


----------



## Dave_E

*New coffee scales for my pour-over brewing.*

My old scales stopped working yesterday evening. I changed the batteries, shook the scales, tapped them, banged them hard, they were dead, no way could I get them working.

Ordered these new scales from Amazon and collected them from the local Amazon Hub locker earlier this afternoon. So far so good, these are nice.

My old scales were working perfectly again this morning, tough, I prefer these new ones.


----------



## ken0062

newdent said:


> Niche Zero arrived today. Girlfriend isn't thrilled about the counter space situation but two of the grinders will be going!
> 
> Niche seems pretty well made. There's a small amount of damage on the grind chamber, nothing that will effect things functionally but looks like someone put the burrs in heavy handed.
> 
> The play on the burrs where the upper burr carrier can shift around on top of the springs is a bit disconcerting. Hopefully this doesn't equate to movement whilst in use?!
> 
> View attachment 58469


 What is the dosing device you have on the niche? how does it fit and compare with the dosing cup?


----------



## Kimmo

Busy day. The Finnish coffee club Cappuzine's latest group order finally arrived from Monogram coffee in Calgary.

Kahiwa Coffee roasters is a Finnish roaster co-owned by a Finnish formula-1 driver Waltteri Bottas.

E&B extra fine baskets & a new shower screen.


----------



## shaun****

looking forward to trying this one&#8230;


----------



## nufc1

Excited about this Crankhouse delivery!


----------



## ratty

Couldn't resist.

One of my favourite beans.

Where to put it?

Suffering an overload now and I was doing so well a few weeks ago!


----------



## shaun****

ratty said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> One of my favourite beans.
> 
> Where to put it?
> 
> Suffering an overload now and I was doing so well a few weeks ago!
> 
> View attachment 58551


 Great stuff. I just opened a bag the other day.


----------



## prezes

Took delivery of my first order from coffeelink. Looking forward to them !!


----------



## yardbent

prompt delivery from @Bella Barista  - a charcoal AIRSCAPE©

and some ARICHA beans from BOUN Beans


----------



## Doram

Took inspiration from @prezes and @morkfromork earlier this month and ordered Timemore Basic Coffee scales direct from China (took 13 days instead of the promised 10 to arrive, but still not too bad).

I wanted something waterproof after getting tired of having to take my current scales (Joe Frex) apart to clean coffee from inside after every small accident. They came well packed and look to be nice quality and accurate. Faster start-up and readings too.

They have an auto-start feature for the timer, but after using them once I realised I want to time from when the pump is on, not from first drip, so reverted to manual timer. It would work nicely for poor-over though.

Wouldn't mind them being a wee smaller for espresso (they are 13x15cm), but they are fine to use on a Mara X and I guess you can't have everything, right? Size and capacity (2kg) mean I could also use them today for a large batch of pitta bread dough, rather than getting out the other, other-scale from the cupboard (I do have too many...). So overall very happy with them so far.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Haul from manhattan

special note to the incredible Luna Bermudez filter, one of best coffee ever tasted!


----------



## drh__

Trying out Deerstalker from The Gentlemen Baristas. Had this at a lovely place in Whitstable at the weekend so had to buy it


----------



## cuprajake

newdent said:


> Good clean and some brand new titanium burrs.
> 
> View attachment 58386


 ahhh

so you won it, i was looking at that for the funnel


----------



## newdent

Cuprajake said:


> ahhh
> 
> so you won it, i was looking at that for the funnel


 Oh nightmare, I'd have happily swapped the Daniel Wong for the funnel. How come you've ditched the Wong kit?

Did you bid on it? It's been sat on the floor since I cleaned it. Checked the burr alignment and it needs a fair amount of tweaking and can't be bothered to do it at the moment. Might just put it straight on eBay, let someone else do the work...


----------



## cuprajake

just prefer the look of an oem mazzer over the wong kit lol


----------



## Jony

Not postie my Django order still not here 6th July order. Popped to idle hands. Picked these up.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think I might have got a bit carried away.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@The Systemic Kid - Let me know how you get on with the Rwanda. I quite liked it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Will do.


----------



## Jony

The Systemic Kid said:


> Will do.


 Fingers slip😁


----------



## Joe shorrock

This weeks haul 😍


----------



## Mrco1

My Cafelat Robot arrived so excited to start using it!


----------



## Norvin

Not the postie, but finally picked this up from a relative's. Bought much earlier in the year but due to covid only just been able to get it. It was sold as spares or repairs but looks to be a lot better than the usual fare. Has a PID (Mr Shades?), Rancilio wand and brass dispersion block so has obviously been cared for.

Won't be able to look at it for a while but interesting to see that a live wire is connected to the earth.

Will make an interesting project.


----------



## AdmDaveW

Joe shorrock said:


> Haul from manhattan
> 
> special note to the incredible Luna Bermudez filter, one of best coffee ever tasted!
> 
> View attachment 58638


 I want to pull the trigger on a bag of Luna. It is insanely expensive, was it worth it?


----------



## yardbent

ordered scales with an integral timer


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Bravo 58.5mm tamper, dispatched yesterday, received this morning!

Thank you @Mrco1!

now I have two tampers, and they actually look very much alike! 😉


----------



## Mrco1

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Bravo 58.5mm tamper, dispatched yesterday, received this morning!
> 
> Thank you @Mrco1!
> 
> now I have two tampers, and they actually look very much alike! 😉
> 
> View attachment 58824


 Glad you like it, happy tamping! 😁


----------



## JahLaza




----------



## Jony

At last.


----------



## malling

Just got this today&#8230;. Much better solution then the one it replaced.


----------



## Norvin

Bought this last week in TKMaxx in Sheffield. They had three sizes, this one is holding 230g of beans. Cap has seals and valves so it is air tight. Perfect for the caravan.






Not quite as good as an airscape but I only paid £7 for it.


----------



## John Yossarian

I am glad I bought it.


----------



## Kimmo

Deliveries was under control a few days ago. Testing some Swedish roasters.

And the best funnel on the market.


----------



## Kimmo

Timing went totally wrong today. 😂

Mutley & Jack's from Stockholm Sweden and El Magnifico from Barcelona Spain.

First time this happens. I'm usually decently organised when it comes to coffee orders.


----------



## Joe shorrock

AdmDaveW said:


> I want to pull the trigger on a bag of Luna. It is insanely expensive, was it worth it?


 Absolutely stunning mate! The smell whilst brewing alone then drinking it tastes of refreshers and sweets - crazy coffee got better every day


----------



## morkfromork

Got an unexpected bonus from work and upgraditus got the better of me so spent it on a set of Acaia Pearl S scales that I don't need to replace one of my two recently brought Timemore black mirror scales. 2021 version will now go to work and going to list the other one's on here.








Also had my Dog and Hat subscription turn up today. Looking forward to trying these.


----------



## JohnBCoffee

Well. After researching for ever and getting lots of views here and everywhere the kind people at Bella Barista delivered my brand new Lelit Elizabeth v3. Barely had time to get her set up but wow.

my first dual boiler and the steam power and quality of the steam. May just mean I can't go to a coffee shop ever again.


----------



## DavecUK

JohnBCoffee said:


> my first dual boiler and the steam power and quality of the steam. May just mean I can't go to a coffee shop ever again.


 Which is how it should be...then the machine pays for itself in no time 😁


----------



## 3888

New 3 way tap for my Brita filter for when I finally get it. Good old Amazon, ordered last night and here today. Just have to fit it now. £100 cheaper than anything else I could find so hopefully it will last. If the Brita does not do the trick I will just have to buy a Osmio Zero as well and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Crownandcanvas

Double new goodies arrived today, some new green bean AND our first ever mugs... totally haven't already snagged one out the box and brought it home 😂


----------



## tammma

srees707 said:


> New 3 way tap for my Brita filter for when I finally get it. Good old Amazon, ordered last night and here today. Just have to fit it now. £100 cheaper than anything else I could find so hopefully it will last. If the Brita does not do the trick I will just have to buy a Osmio Zero as well and have the best of both worlds.
> 
> View attachment 58974


 I bought a second hand brita tap off fb marketplace a while back. Still havent gotten round to installing it. Hoping theres no annoying leaks and the valves are ok...

Have you sorted out all the T-piece adapters on your plumbing already?


----------



## 3888

Hi @tammmaI Have not adjusted the pipework yet, hopefully this will get sorted next week. All that I need to do is cut existing cold pipe to tap and instal a tee joint and connector for flexible connection to Brita.


----------



## El carajillo

srees707 said:


> Hi @tammmaI Have not adjusted the pipework yet, hopefully this will get sorted next week. All that I need to do is cut existing cold pipe to tap and instal a tee joint and connector for flexible connection to Brita.


 Don't forget to fit an isolation valve after the 'T' to enable you to isolate the filter / tap.


----------



## 3888

El carajillo said:


> Don't forget to fit an isolation valve after the 'T' to enable you to isolate the filter / tap.


 Hi @El carajilloThanks for the heads up. I will definitely be fitting an isolation valve


----------



## morkfromork

1KG Brazil Fazenda Capestre No.9 from Rave. Nice chotlaty taste but sweet with it.








Decided to try the following from Teesside Coffee Co. Impressive order and delivery turn around I must say.

Brazil Vale do Sol

Nicaragua - Finca Mote Cristo

Honduras -Guara Azud Jose Satos Gomez









Just have to wait for them all to rest for a couple of days.


----------



## Catlady101

although still in rebuild madness finally coming out the other end, just a couple more months..so decided to try a new coffee making way for me - the V60.

I bought this set from PACT a couple of days ago - arrived today so will be off brewing this afternoon. I bought the kit that comes with already ground coffee so I could get a feel for the level of grind needed for this device.

Nice surprise - there was chocolate included too - always love a bit of chocolate 😁


----------



## Jony

Some new cups, and these.


----------



## Catlady101

oooh and the postie knocked again....

Some new coffee from RunnerBeanCoffee co. "Gym Brew"

which comes with a bit on the label I had not seen before, is this a new thing? it says ... "Strength 267mg/100ml" what on earth is that - surely not a brew ratio - maybe their gestimate at caffeeine? Maybe this is on there because this is aimed at the " Gym crew & serious r unners" - although I cannot imagine high caffeeine is good for wither crowd, I am keen to see if it reminds mme of the French coffee I used to have a looooong time ago 😉


----------



## Ando

New addition to the coffee corner - bought with staycations in mind and I can no longer suffer instant when in the office!


----------



## yardbent

Beans from BOUN COFFEE and Black Cat Coffee (the Forum offer.)..... :good:

I did notice the BOUN bag does not have a one-way valve - prob still OK though

both into the freezer till I reduce my 'stock'............ :classic_smile:


----------



## DavecUK

yardbent said:


> Beans from BOUN COFFEE and Black Cat Coffee (the Forum offer.)..... :good:
> 
> I did notice the BOUN bag does not have a one-way valve - prob still OK though
> 
> both into the freezer till I reduce my 'stock'............ :classic_smile:
> 
> 
> View attachment 59046


 Means you don't have to tape up the valve before putting it in the freezer. I have not used valves on bags for over 5 years.


----------



## yardbent

DavecUK said:


> Means you don't have to tape up the valve before putting it in the freezer. I have not used valves on bags for over 5 years.


 thanks --- good to know..!


----------



## 3888

Will be trying this little baby very soon


----------



## Catlady101

a little something for me to play with the V60, practice practice , pratice stage, oooh the caffeeine, this is nothing special but it is shiny 😉😊









the thermometer is only 1.77 degrees out within range of the coffee temps I believe I should be aiming for , which is pretty good given this is not an expensive piece of kit, and so far it heats up quickly and holds the heat for at least 1 pour, possibly 2 if I were not faffling about with my spreadsheet and trying to remember NOT to drink the whole cup or I shall not sleep till christmas...


----------



## Kimmo

2 bags of April and a bag of Ethiopian from Love Coffee in Lund Sweden. The Love Coffee was a positive surprise. Might be one of the best roasted in Sweden coffee I have tried. And a Motta Europe 350ml milk jug.
These arrived last week.

A friend of mine who lives in Melbourne helped out with the OCD tool. That arrived today.

The OCD tools are on 25% sale at the moment if someone else has been thinking about getting one. They are rebranding it to NCD, those are already on the market.


----------



## yardbent

@MrShades

Ade - arrived safe and sound.

a slimline version of the Gaggia Classic drip tray ( c/w longer tube) -- a worthwhile swap as, with the increased headspace, I can now clearly see the IMS basket flow

there is a version to accommodate any long scales but (when not brewing) it overlaps valuable workspace


----------



## ronan08

Got my new G-IOTA today! The guy seems to have a monopoly on the G-IOTA supply with all colours super nice dude and seems to be a relatively new site frekko.nl


----------



## 28267

Ok so not the postie, but these were just hand delivered by the team at Smith Street&#8230;








Roast date of 6th August so will need to rest them for a few days now!


----------



## SafetyThird

My endgame arrived  The decent that is, I've had the Niche for a year now.


----------



## 3888

Need to get my Whittling hat on.


----------



## DavecUK

@srees707 Screwdriver set...nice 😁


----------



## 3888

DavecUK said:


> @srees707 Screwdriver set...nice 😁


 @DavecUK A little bit sharper than a screwdriver I'm afraid, a bit too sharp for my liking at times. I might need to do a H&S course again. I find this quite relaxing hence the extra tools to attempt some more therapy. My first attempt below. Be kind.


----------



## allikat

I got a box that was about half the size of my grinder.... and it's a new grinder! I got an espresso model Mignon Crono, with the forks. I already had a look at the burr alignment and it looks pretty good! And it's got the 350w motor too!

Nice fluffy grinds, all I got to do is make them taste nice


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

The taster pack from Horsham Coffee alongside a bag of Workhorse. Excited to pop through the V60, 'Press and Gaggia respectively. Good times!


----------



## MattP1

Today's charity shop buy, two Italian made cups at 50p each. Look the right size for a medium latte.


----------



## Jony




----------



## shaun****

some colombian coffee. sounds promising.


----------



## nufc1

Dog and Hat delivery with a special birthday pin included for being one of (surprisingly!) only 27 Founder Members left in the sub. Thanks @DogandHat!


----------



## trebor127

Postie dropped a couple of things this morning... This week's in my mug subscription. A Costa Rica Finca Licho Villa Sarchi Natural.

Also my new ECM tamping station which will hopefully help with my occasional uneven tamp...


----------



## m4lcs67

My new Timemore hand grinder. What a beautifully put together piece of kit. Ooozes quality.


----------



## trebor127

Couple of new goodies to try out 🤫🤫


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Coffee by the Casuals - Latin American coffee, for a change! Roasted Thursday, arrived today. Perfect!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

That Guatemalan is a fine coffee indeed, and will soon be gone forever! Well done for getting it before it goes!


----------



## Cully

m4lcs67 said:


> My new Timemore hand grinder. What a beautifully put together piece of kit. Ooozes quality.
> 
> View attachment 59552
> 
> 
> View attachment 59553


 Have you tried it for espresso? Looking something suitable myself.


----------



## Andy3381

Rave signature blend just arrived, thought I would go for 1kg as new machine and trying to eliminate variables and perfect my skills


----------



## Jony

Popped to City Centre.


----------



## Bicky

I think I'll save this for the weekend before giving it a go :good:


----------



## Kimmo

New batch from Barcelona.


----------



## Kimmo

And some Swedish roasters.


----------



## Kimmo

Been busy at work so haven't really posted.

Circulor!!


----------



## Cully

Well the start of a new journey for me. Postie has been busy these last few days. Just waiting on a Niche delivery in October. Big thanks to @BlackCatCoffeefor the help in choosing the Bezzera Magica👍🏼


----------



## Jony

Well these came, can't taste shit because I've had Covid so going in freezer.


----------



## lake_m

Jony said:


> Well these came, can't taste shit because I've had Covid so going in freezer.
> 
> View attachment 59733


 Hope you get your taste back soon! Cornwall hit pretty hard lately.


----------



## Jony

I'm up North been here 3 months on pub refit 😎


----------



## DavecUK

@Jony How long have you lost your taste for now?...


----------



## Jony

DavecUK said:


> @Jony How long have you lost your taste for now?...


 Full week so far.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

AureaOli said:


> I really love their new coffee beans but my customers are demanding the Arabica that they were used to. I still buy some of their supplies for personal use only. I'll try to make something amazing with them.


 Which roaster do you refer to?


----------



## 24774

Jony said:


> Full week so far.


 Sorry to hear that, hope you're better soon.


----------



## Jony

Idle hands pick up.


----------



## siliconslave

Can't get enough of the anaerobic these days.

Cordillera de Fuego Anaerobic, Finca Los Alpes Carbonic Maceration & Banko Gotiti Anaerobic Strawberry from Crankhouse


----------



## tcherokee

Hello Newbie here and here is what the postie brought me today. Now just need to get a grinder...


----------



## Kimmo

A couple of deliveries today. Friend of mine delivered to work a few bags of beans roasted in Lisbon by Roastberry Coffee Lab.

And I picked up a bag of Kenyan roasted by Kaffa in Hesinki Finland. Cool that they put the music they played when roasting on the label. Prince - Kiss!!


----------



## Doram

Have been buying greens from Coffee Compass for ~10 years, and never thought to try them roasted before, until now (yes, foolish, I know).

Richard saw that my order had both green and roasted beans, so called on the phone to confirm it's not a mistake. What a great guy! He was so nice and patient; happy to talk, answer questions, and give roasting advice (even though he was busy), and all as if we were equal (although it was clear to me that he is a true expert and I was a total amateur).

This turned up this morning, some of it roasted only yesterday. Looking forward to play.


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

I got this today, tamped one shot using it so far and I have to say it is a "Big Step" up from what I was using before.


----------



## El carajillo

This arrived this morning, new capacitor for pump.

The pump had been slowly rising to 6 bar holding then rising to 9 bar when brewing.


----------



## Kimmo

The Kaffa delivery I got yesterday was badly delayed and I contacted them last week.

They sorted out a new shipment with some extra goodies. It arrived today.

Absolutely wonderful customer service.


----------



## Kimmo

And test batch from Vannelli Coffee in Cortona, Tuscany.

I just want to try how Italians are doing speciality coffee nowadays. Haven really tried anything else than Gardelli earlier.


----------



## Jony

Last week and today.


----------



## Jony

Didn't want to buy these after the last fiasco of send me wrong beans and not rectifying it.


----------



## ooglewoogle

Jony said:


> Didn't want to buy these after the last fiasco of send me wrong beans and not rectifying it.
> 
> View attachment 60178


 Surprised to hear that....I had an issue with some beans from them and they couldn't have been more generous and helpful in resolution.

Look forward to hearing how this batch of Rocko Mountain is....tempted!


----------



## Kimmo

Postie been busy like me.

Test batch from a couple of Aussie roaster.

And the new favourite El Magnífico


----------



## Dave double bean

@BlackCatCoffee

This is superb


----------



## Jony




----------



## prezes

Decided to get the Lelit flow valve kit as really enjoyed using the coffee sensor one but wanted it to match the wood kit.


----------



## khampal

New piston seals, group seal, shower screen, and loxeal for my qm rapida!


----------



## Kimmo

New goodies!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Airscape 1 Kg - Jeez. This is massive!

Miele - delivered and installed !


----------



## prezes

Got a pour over delivered today. I love my espresso but fancy trying same coffees brewed differently to compare.


----------



## Griffo

Decided to try Django and Standart magazine at the same time with their magazine + 2 coffee beans bundle


----------



## DavecUK

@prezes Don't forget to adjust the grind setting of the Niche to somewhere near the hinge!


----------



## prezes

Not delivered today but just came out of the cupboard as 7 days post roast - pact micro lot el tolu espresso. Also got taller dosing ring with intentions of grinding directly to the portafilter instead of niche cup.


----------



## Kimmo

Italian journey continues. Gearbox from Florence.


----------



## Kimmo

Comandante M4


----------



## Flat Eric

Today I got a batch of LR44 batteries for the digital thermometer that I picked up for my La Pavoni Europiccola.


----------



## prezes

Second delivery from pact subscription arrived today. Waiting game now! Luckily got some rested coffee to use in the meantime.


----------



## RDC8

Well, not exactly the postie per se, but DHL instead. Direct from Napoli (via Firenze. Bergamo, and London Heathrow!)

IMHO - this is exactly how an espresso machine *should* be packaged for transport!

Although the second photo does show that some of the contents did become dislodged in transit.

Finally, after almost an hour of un-boxing and un-wrapping, it finally found a home in my kitchen; Rocket Cellini for scale (no banana available sorry!)

I can see the rabbit hole beckoning.


----------



## Kimmo

Swerl coffee club delivery. Three Marks Coffee Barcelona and Man vs. Machine Munich.


----------



## Kimmo

Frukt Coffee from Turku, Finland


----------



## Kimmo

Lehmus Roastery from Lappeenranta Finland. This coffee was the best on a blind cupping of 8 coffees roasted in Finland by 6 different roasters. So I had to order a bag.


----------



## Phl1968

Upping the spoon game and free coffee great day ☕🥄🥄


----------



## JahLaza




----------



## Gagaryn

JahLaza said:


> View attachment 61027
> 
> 
> View attachment 61029


 Nice, when did you order? I'm in the queue, due for delivery in December...


----------



## JahLaza

@Gagaryn Ordered 11th October for November delivery, was delivered last week,3rd November. Only got to use it this evening, dialled in after 2 grinds, looking forward to lots lots more tomorrow but so far love it!! Well worth the upgrade and wait


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

60ml single dose Aluminium tin with screw lid!

Some of the tins are damaged. It's looks nice and it will be easier to fill. However, it's flimsy and I do not think it will last.


----------



## Gagaryn

JahLaza said:


> @Gagaryn Ordered 11th October for November delivery, was delivered last week,3rd November. Only got to use it this evening, dialled in after 2 grinds, looking forward to lots lots more tomorrow but so far love it!! Well worth the upgrade and wait


 Thanks, I ordered 21 October. Wish I'd ordered 10 days earlier.


----------



## MWJB

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> 60ml single dose Aluminium tin with screw lid!
> 
> Some of the tins are damaged. It's looks nice and it will be easier to fill. However, it's flimsy and I do not think it will last.
> 
> View attachment 61057


 What about these (I have a set):

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Argon-Tableware-Glass-Spice-Airtight/dp/B07R818BXL/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=Argon+Tableware+Glass+Spice+Jars+with+Airtight+Clip+Lid+-+70ml+Set+-+Orange+Seal+-+Pack+of+6&qid=1636929534&qsid=261-4545632-6721413&s=kitchen&sr=1-2&sres=B07S8X7NZK%2CB07R818BXL%2CB07RC8LHGX%2CB07S313ZTW%2CB07SD5B115%2CB07S31CZ6F%2CB089KBMHWJ%2CB08P35LX6W%2CB07S1XDL7P%2CB089KD85RM%2CB081JY9TS8%2CB07S418HD7%2CB07RYW19V6%2CB089KDL5HX%2CB07RYW1432%2CB07RYVZQBP%2CB089KHL56W%2CB07S2ZTNSD%2CB07R6XKDQZ%2CB089KJTJHZ

...or these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0843CGW5C?pd_rd_i=B0843CGW5C&pd_rd_w=y0w09&pf_rd_p=38ac87d3-6443-4c7b-8193-5dd01b7235aa&pd_rd_wg=VsfAp&pf_rd_r=04AF2THFJ9PTES0MZHB8&pd_rd_r=2d4b522f-8caf-4ecc-8e8d-4f60d6898fec


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@MWJB Thank you Mark. Wider opening is always easy to fill.

Both looks nice. I will check if they have 50ml or 60 ml versions. The headspace on the 70 ml may be a little on the higher side as I can't dose more than 16.4g on my IMS 26 double, unless I can fill the 2 x 16.4 g on a 70 ml bottle.

Another one is here and also here


----------



## MWJB

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> @MWJB Thank you Mark. Wider opening is always easy to fill.
> 
> Both looks nice. I will check if they have 50ml or 60 ml versions. The headspace on the 70 ml may be a little on the higher side as I can't dose more than 16.4g on my IMS 26 double, unless I can fill the 2 x 16.4 g on a 70 ml bottle.
> 
> Another one is here!


 You won't fit 32.8g of beans in the 70ml jars.

My rule of thumb is to assume 3x the weight of beans in g as ml.


----------



## Jony

Quick stop off at idle hands, not for pour over it's £5 now!!


----------



## Kimmo

Goodies from Barcelona


----------



## newdent

Some acaia pearl scales and I gave aliexpress a whirl for the parts for my upcoming gaggia classic mods. 40A dual SSR (two SSRs in one module), dimmer switch and PT100 temperature sensor. Now they've arrived, I'll order the rest of the bits needed, that should keep me busy over the Christmas holidays! 😊


----------



## MarkoPolo

The postie brought me two wet bags of coffee 

Was out for a few days and they left it in my garden! The bean bags came inside a cardboard box which is soaked through. The beans themselves come in a heavy paper bag with a one way valve and foil inside.

I'm wondering should i save them or bin them? Thank you.


----------



## Doram

MarkoPolo said:


> I'm wondering should i save them or bin them?


 If the bag is lined with foil and was sealed properly then the beans should be dry, shouldn't they? If I were you I would open the bag and check. If the coffee is dry and looks fine, I would move to another container and use it; if it's wet - contact the seller.


----------



## MarkoPolo

Doram said:


> If the bag is lined with foil and was sealed properly then the beans should be dry, shouldn't they? If I were you I would open the bag and check. If the coffee is dry and looks fine, I would move to another container and use it; if it's wet - contact the seller.


 @DoramHad a peak and feel inside and they seem OK thankfully. Will have a taste and see.

Contacted the seller and they are already sending out a replacement order so we're all good!

Thanks.


----------



## Flat Eric

Penningtons Christmas blend arrived this morning as my monthly subscription.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

2x 1kg Coffee Compass Mk14 Mystery blend


----------



## Dave_E

Postman delivered a very nice *Bean to Cup* machine ten days ago.

I have sent it back already.

My short experience with the machine showed me how wonderful my Aeropress and filter brewed coffee is, I missed the routine, the simplicity and control of weighing and hand grinding the beans, pouring the water and asking Alexa to count down from two minutes.


----------



## Pompeyexile

A limited release tin of No141 Colombia Rafael Amaya beans from Rave Coffee. A very light bean with tasting notes of Raspberry Jam, Lemon Zest and Barrel Aged Rum.

Rave say...Rafael Amaya has been farming coffee at Finca Montana for over 20 years, but only recently began producing for the speciality market. His extended fermentation process involves storing the coffee cherry for an astonishing 130 - 180 hours, he tastes the cherry pulp throughout this time, and judges the optimum ferment according to the flavour; over-ripe orange is his cue to begin drying the coffee!


----------



## Pompeyexile

Couldn't resist it. Got it at over £70 off and it looks as if it has hardly been used. Everything there, three different portafilters, dosing funnel, milk frother and a spare piston seal and all in mint condition. Never had or tried a lever machine before and whilst I know it's not a Flaire or La Pavoni, it's what I could afford and from what I've seen, given the right grind it can make decent espresso. So, thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## Jony




----------



## Jony

Today


----------



## cuprajake

butterscotch? does that come through?


----------



## Jony

Cuprajake said:


> butterscotch? does that come through?


 Not sure yet


----------



## newdent

Jony said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 61957


 I'm on day 2 of having the Colombian, it's... pretty different to anything I've ever had! Still tweaking things but I prefer it with milk (oat) to take the edge off!

I've got their other Ethiopian that seems to be sold out now, which is delicious and blueberries is very prominent.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Arrived at 06:50 this morning by Royal Mail... got to say a big thank you to Claire our post lady who when she saw the parcel put it on the van making sure it was her first delivery.

The perfect partner for the ROK espresso lever machine I received at the beginning of the week. Gave it a quick go and the grinds were very good and fluffy and retention was virtually zero... OK I know it's not a Niche and it took more than 10 seconds to grind but it was super easy and in original box in mint condition and with a saving of £42 I thought it was well worth it.

Including the ROK espresso lever machine and even taking into account postage I've saved over £122 which shows there are still bargains out there to be had...now if only I could find a Lelite Bianca going for a song to replace my old Gaggia Classic


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Kimmo

Been extremely busy at work lately. New restrictions hit the hospitality industry tomorrow so things will calm down.

Got some deliveries. Black Friday coffees from Vannelli.

A batch of one of my favourite rosters Euphoria.

And a test batch from La Cabra. It's almost a year from the last order from them. I would say it's better now.


----------



## Michael87

Mr shades steam wand upgrade for the gaggia classic. Absolute game changer. First try and the foam is better, but cleaning it is just SO much easier too


----------



## nufc1

Got some very exciting stuff off Santa.

Firstly, a tasting set from Friedhats roastery. I've tried 3 of them so far, with the 14 day anaerobic natural Indonesian being the standout!

Next, 'The Physics of Filter Coffee' by Jonathan Gagne. I'm about a third of the way through and I'm really impressed with it. Very well written and easy to understand.

Finally, a Cafelat Robot (barista model). I wanted to have a play with pressure profiling and manual espresso so was debating this or a flair. I've pulled a few shots and am very pleased with my choice!


----------



## Emily

nufc1 said:


> Got some very exciting stuff off Santa.
> 
> Firstly, a tasting set from Friedhats roastery. I've tried 3 of them so far, with the 14 day anaerobic natural Indonesian being the standout!
> 
> Next, 'The Physics of Filter Coffee' by Jonathan Gagne. I'm about a third of the way through and I'm really impressed with it. Very well written and easy to understand.
> 
> Finally, a Cafelat Robot (barista model). I wanted to have a play with pressure profiling and manual espresso so was debating this or a flair. I've pulled a few shots and am very pleased with my choice!
> View attachment 62099


 The tasting set looks interesting! I am going to Google that now.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Beer 52


----------



## Kimmo

Latest Slurp Rare


----------



## jessiejhon

Hi all,

This is jessie and a big fan of coffee. I sleep with coffee I awake up with coffee. I love to read about coffee I love to know more about coffee, Before a day I was reading an article , this article was amazing for me as a coffee lover. This is really awesome article, I suggest coffee lovers to read this.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

These landed today from one of the forum sponsors Coffee by the Casuals. Fazenda De Lsol. Can't wait to try these


----------



## Thug

My new grinder (came yesterday).


----------



## Kimmo

Fast delivery from Rotterdam.


----------



## Daren

Can't wait to dig into these... The bags used by Foundry are amazing!


----------



## PAVDAW

Unbelievable coffee inside them too! Lsol have pulled a blinder


----------



## Daren

PAVDAW said:


> Unbelievable coffee inside them too! Lsol have pulled a blinder


 We aim to please 😉


----------



## AlanBean

@Daren is this a new coffee? I can't find it on the Foundry website.


----------



## Daren

AlanBean said:


> @Daren is this a new coffee? I can't find it on the Foundry website.


 It's an exclusive coffee for LSOL members. @AlanBeanFeel free to message me if you want details


----------



## Mac468

prezes said:


> Took delivery of my first order from coffeelink. Looking forward to them !!
> 
> View attachment 58580


I was curious as to what these were like and if you recommended them? I'm currently drinking the Burundi from Coffeelink which is brilliant. Are there any standouts from the other 3? Thanks


----------



## WillC




----------



## WillC

Think I have reached my end game grinder!


----------



## tonycollinet

A relay to fix my ECM Barista?


















ECM Barista - now seven years old - no heat for a...


So around 10 months ago I replaced the heating element which had failed open circuit) This time the element is fine (measures about 45ohm). I can hear the main element relay click, but no volts gets to the element - EXCEPT for a fraction of a second pulse as the relay switches. I've checked...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## Rincewind

Jolly Bean La Colombia Gesha £17.99 all in...absolute bargain...these will be vac-packed into little 20g sachets when they've rested


----------



## Birdman

I've got 20 lbs. of green Flores Bajawa Ngura Organic coming today.  
Next week I'll get a Fellow Ode Brew Grinder Gen 2 .


----------



## Kyle T

I was looking at possibly getting a new grinder now that I’ve had my fun with the Arco 2-1 (plus a new born and the noise of an Arco doesn’t go together) and I was going to go back to the old faithful Niche Zero but it seemed to safe and boring and so I opted for this…..DF64P. Arrived this morning from Bella Barista. Haven’t used it yet and I’ve never touched or even see a DF64 but this 64P is built very well. Plenty of accessories in the box. I’m looking forward to getting stuck in and trying some flat burrs again.


----------

